# Edifier S530 Review - Der Teufel Killer !



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

​*Edifier S530*​ 
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 

Inhaltsverzeichnis*

1. Spezifikationen
2. Lieferumfang
3. Klangerlebnis
4. Verarbeitung/Sonstiges
5. Fazit​


*1.Spezifikationen*

2.1 Soundsystem für den Multimediabereich
Sateliten 2x35W RMS
Subwoofer 75W RMS
Frequenzumfang      20-20000 Hz
274 x 309 x 468 mm (BxHxT, Subwoofer)
116 x 203 x 160 mm (BxHxT, Satelliten)
Gewicht komplett : 18.93kg
Preis : ab 135€ ( weiß ) 137€ ( schwarz )
Geizhalslink : Hardwareluxx Preisvergleich - powered by Geizhals

*2.Lieferumfang*

Subwoofer
2x Satelitenlautsprecher
2x Lautsprecherkabel
Remotecontrol
Fernbedienung
Kabelset ( inkl. optischen Kabel ! )
*3.Klangerlebnis/Sound*
*

Soundkarte : X-Fi Titanium
Betriebssystem : Win7 64bit

Testlieder :*

Paul Kalkbrenner - Altes Kamuffel, Metallica - Nothing Else Matters, 50Cent - Hate it or love it, Chris de Burgh - American Pie

Als ehemaliger überzeugter Teufel hörer muss ich sagen das es für mich allein nicht vorstellbar war, dass ein Chinesischer Hersteller bessere Produkte für einen kleineren Preis liefert, genau dieser Fall ist aber eingetreten!
Das Edifier ist dem Teufel Magnum PE/Teufel C200 Musikalisch in jeder hinsicht überlegen ! Dank der großen Sateliten kommen die Mitten kräftiger rüber und die Stimmen sind um einiges besser hörbar.
In der neutralen Einstellung hält sich der Subwoofer dezent zurück, was aber dank des Remotecontrol`s geändert werden kann.

*Testfilme :* 

Hangover, 28Weeks Later, Stirb Langsam 4

Hier ein ähnliches Bild wie bei der Musik, klare Stimmen und druckvolle Mitten, bei den entsprechenden Szenen ist der Subwoofer Gnadenlos und hemmert richtig dazwischen.
Das System wirkt nie aufdringlich und dennoch ist es eine Freude wenn es gerade zur Sache geht.

*Games :*

GTA4, CSS, COD6, Dirt2

Die Waffen klingen phantastisch, Nebengeräusche und Schritte werden perfekt wiedergegeben zudem gibt es eine glasklare Abtrennung zwischen links und rechts . 
Vorbeifliegene/fahrende Ojekte werden mit einer realität wiedergegeben das es mich verblüfft. Bei Dirt2 hören sich die Motorensounds sehr gut an und beim schalten kommt jedesmal ein " rotzen " aus dem Subwoofer 
*4.Verarbeitung/Sonstiges*

Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, keine Kanten und Ecken wie bei den Teufel Sateliten . Mir persönlich gefällt die gesprenckelte Lackierung, muss jeder wohl für sich entscheiden.

Hier nun ein Überblick was man alles einstellen kann:

Lautstärke 0 - 50 / Boost +6
Bassboost +10/-10
Bass +10/-10 ( für die Sateliten )
Höhen +10/-10
Links/Rechts +10/-10
LCD Helligkeit 1-7

Nach dem Lautstärkewert +50 geht es weiter mit der Einstellung " Boost ", das ist eine nicht brauchbare Skalierung, 
erstens man muss viel zu oft kurbeln bis man da angelangt ist und zweitens hätte dieser " Lautstärkeboost " einfach zwischen +1 und +50 eingebracht werden können.
Noch zu erwähnen ist das es jeweils 2x Cinch und 2x Optische Eingänge gibt 

Jedes einzelne Bauteil hat Gummifüße und einen perfekten Halt auf Holz, Metal und Glas.
Ein sehr großer Vorteil gegenüber dem Teufel ist das man die Hauptsicherung von dem Soundsystem selber wechseln kann, nach 2h Dauerbelastung war der Kühkörper vom Verstärker gerade mal handwarm.
*5.Fazit*

Für mich ist das Edifier S530 eindeutig ein Teufelkiller da es sich besser anhört, wertiger verarbeitet ist und zudem noch weniger kostet. Das ganze System gibt es ab 135€ bei geizhals.at, wer auf der Suche ist nach einen kompakten 2.1 Soundsystem ist, mit vielen Anschlüssen und tollen den Sound den kann ich das Edifier S530 nur wärmstens Empfehlen.
*Pro :*

- sehr ausgewogene Abstimmung
- bei Bedarf kräftiger Subwoofer
- exzellente Sateliten
- viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten
- stylisches und sehr brauchbares LCD Panel
- Kopfhöreranschluss am LCD Panel
- gute Einstellmöglichkeit des Systems
- hervorragende Verarbeitung

*
Kontra :*

- sinnlose " Boosteinstellung " für die Lautstärke
- etwas zu kurze Kabel für die Sateliten ( 2m )
- ich will nicht wissen was die Arbeiter daran verdienen :-[




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
sehr schöner Test, bleibt für mich abschließend nur die Frage stehen, was das SPK-EF S730D dann noch besser machen könnte, schließlich is der Aufpreis ja auch nicht ohne, oder ob das 530er schon reicht.. 

denn ich überlege zZ auch noch welches System ich mir zulege, von Edifier bin ich mittlerweile überzeugt, wusste nur bisher nich ob das 2.1 SPK-EF S730D oder das 5.1 550 (da der Aufpreis nur sehr gering war).. das von dir getestete Set hat aber durchaus, vor allem preilsich, seine Interessanten Seiten.. Ich glaub Dank dir hab ich mich schon entschieden 

MfG Skaos


----------



## PCGH_Mario (10. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Review! Promo-News geht bald online.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Arg kurz  aber sonst ok....


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Arg kurz  aber sonst ok....



Kommt noch mehr, Temperaturmessung nach 1h Dauerbelastung usw usw


----------



## ShadowAlien (10. Dezember 2009)

Computerbase hat ja auch schon Boxen dieses Herstellers getestet und kam zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis...
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Dinger auch so lange halten... oder ob da vielleicht doch irgendwo Materialkosten eingespart wurden, die nach einem Jahr oder so auffallen...


----------



## CRAZYMANN (10. Dezember 2009)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Dinger auch so lange halten... oder ob da vielleicht doch irgendwo Materialkosten eingespart wurden, die nach einem Jahr oder so auffallen...



Moin Moin

ich hab mir das große SPK-EF S730D gekauft und bin sehr zu Frieden damit, hab es auch schon ne gutes halbes Jahr, und bis jetzt ist es noch wie am ersten Tag. Hab es auch zwischen zeitig gut auf Lautstärke betrieben.


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Computerbase hat ja auch schon Boxen dieses Herstellers getestet und kam zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis...
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Dinger auch so lange halten... oder ob da vielleicht doch irgendwo Materialkosten eingespart wurden, die nach einem Jahr oder so auffallen...



Also ich hatte bisher das Teufel Magnum PE, Teufel C200 und Teufel Motiv 2 .
Das Magnum ist im gegensatz zum Edifier grottig verarbeitet, Kanten an den Sateliten und unschöne Übergänge bei dem Subwoofer .

Klanglich kann nur das Teufel Motiv2 mithalten, der Subwoofer ist in der Grundabstimmung kräftiger, die Mitten vom Edifier kommen aber trotzdem besser rüber .

Wenn man sich mal den Preis vor Augen führt, Motiv2 300€, das Edifier kostet weniger als die hälfte ( 135€ ) und hat zudem noch einen Digitalen Eingang !
Sollte dennoch mal die Sicherung fliegen ( passiert bei den Teufel Systemen öfters ) dann kann man diese einfach selber austauschen und muss den Subwoofer nicht einschicken .


----------



## matti30 (10. Dezember 2009)

ein Vergleich mitm Logitech Z2300 wäre noch interessant


----------



## s1n88 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hätte da mal eine Frage zum Soundsystem.
Bleibt die Lautstärke, welche man zuletzt eingestellt hatte auch nach einem kompletten Ausschalten gespeichert oder wird wieder beim nächsten Anschalten die Standardlautstärke eingestellt?
z.B.
Beim Einschalten steht die Laustärke bei +20 ... ich stelle mir die Laufstärke dann auf +30 ... Abends nachdem Herunterfahren drück ich den Schalter an der Steckdosenleiste und alles ist komplett aus.
Wie sieht es nun mit der Lautstärke aus, wenn ich das Gerät am nächsten Tag wieder anschalte?
Wieder bei +20 oder bei meinem letzten +30 ?


----------



## IceGamer (10. Dezember 2009)

würde mich mal interessieren wo der herr denn bitteschön District 9 her hat, bzw. wie er das auf seinem system testen kann...
boxen haste wohl kaum mit ins kino genommen und ansonnsten ist der film noch nicht legal erhältlich...


aber den test finde ich gut, kurz und knapp, enthält aber alle für mich wichtigen deteils


----------



## Nobbis (10. Dezember 2009)

Gibt schon District 9 auf DVD?


----------



## CentaX (10. Dezember 2009)

Edifier interessiert mich auch sehr stark. Ok, meine Teufel Concept E MPE müssen noch mindestens ein halbes Jahrzehnt überstehen, danach kann man ja aber was neues kaufen.
Die umfangreichere Ausstattung trägt halt auch ihren Teil dazu bei.. Die Teufel sind so schlecht ausgestattet, das ist manchmal echt traurig, da die Boxen an sich richtig gut sind... Nur ein paar Funktionen mehr wären schon nicht schlecht. Ich krauch jeden Abend rum, um den Subwoofer hinten auszuschalten, weil das Brummen mich beim einpennen stört...


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

IceGamer schrieb:


> würde mich mal interessieren wo der herr denn bitteschön District 9 her hat, bzw. wie er das auf seinem system testen kann...
> boxen haste wohl kaum mit ins kino genommen und ansonnsten ist der film noch nicht legal erhältlich...
> 
> 
> aber den test finde ich gut, kurz und knapp, enthält aber alle für mich wichtigen deteils



Meine natürlich 28Weeks Later, hab zu viel Zombie/Alien Filme geschaut 
Die Lieder hatte alle eine minimal Bitrate von 256kbits !


----------



## Rubber2000 (10. Dezember 2009)

Puh grade noch rechtzeitig das hier gelesen.
  Morgen wollte ich mir was Logitech Z-2300 System holen. Aber jetzt bestell ich mir dann doch lieber das für 15€ mehr. Für einen Teufel Killer ist es das dann wohl wert.
  Dank dir für dieses Review


----------



## Shefa (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs Review. Alles drin was man wissen muss, und ich glaube ich kauf mir jetzt das System. Bloss eine Frage habe ich: Im Moment habe ich OnBoard-Sound (kein Geld für Soundkarte). Würde sich das System dadurch viel schlechter anhören als mit einer X-Fi?


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

s1n88 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage zum Soundsystem.
> Bleibt die Lautstärke, welche man zuletzt eingestellt hatte auch nach einem kompletten Ausschalten gespeichert oder wird wieder beim nächsten Anschalten die Standardlautstärke eingestellt?
> z.B.
> Beim Einschalten steht die Laustärke bei +20 ... ich stelle mir die Laufstärke dann auf +30 ... Abends nachdem Herunterfahren drück ich den Schalter an der Steckdosenleiste und alles ist komplett aus.
> ...



Also wenn man das System auf Standby stellt dann bleibt der Lautstärkewert erhalten, wird der Netztschalter umgelegt steht der Pegel nach den einschalten wieder auf 20 .
@Shefa, bei einer Soundkarte hört sich alles klarer an und der Bass ist druckvoller, Vorteil vom Edifier ist das die Abschaltfrequenz einen festen Wert hat ( trennung zwischen Bass und den Mitten/Höhen ) ....


----------



## Dark Hunter (10. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Review, zwar relativ kurz, aber die wichtigsten Punkte sind drin. 



> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die Dinger auch so lange halten... oder ob da vielleicht doch irgendwo Materialkosten eingespart wurden, die nach einem Jahr oder so auffallen...


Interessante Frage, die teilweise beantwortet werden kann: gespart haben die bei den Buchsen, das sind nur einfache Klemmverschlüsse.. Wobei die Teufel-Lautsprecher afaik teilweise auch nichts besseres haben. Sogar meine günstigen Magnat Motion 880 (normale Stereolautsprecher) haben bessere Buchsen (Drehverschluss, keine Ahnung, wie man so etwas nennt).


----------



## bladiawdi (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, also ich habe das Edifier S530 jetzt seit fast 5 Monaten und möchte noch eine Kleinigkeit dazu sagen.

Positiv finde ich die echt guten Klangeigenschaften bei Musik und die Soundeffekte bei Spielen. Habe allerdings auch eine X-FI Music. Kann jedem Empfänger des guten Soundgeschmacks nur empfehlen sich eine extra Soundkarte zu holen, die motzt das ganze nämlich im Vergleich zum Onboardsound noch mal ordentlich auf. Auch wer gerne laut Musik hört wird die Boxen nicht schnell in die Knie zwingen, gerade unter Last entfaltet sich der Sound phänomenal. Die Stimmwiedergabe wird hier meiner Meinung nach jedoch mehr in den Vordergrund gestellt, als bei anderen Soundsystemen, aber das ist auch gut so. 
Weiterhin wird eine kleine Fernbedienung mitgeliefert, die ich recht oft nutze. Hier rüber kann man auch alle Varianten (Input,Sound,Bass etc.) besser ansteuern als über den Drehknopf am Regler. 

Die einzigen zwei Punkte die mich stören sind:
1. im Leerlauf erzeugen beide Boxen ein leises summen/brummen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass es ab ca. 30cm Entfernung nicht mehr zu hören ist und bei mir zumindest fast immer Musik läuft, wenn die Boxen angeschaltet sind.
2. Beim Ausschalten des Systems muss man am Regler den Powerknopf ca. 2-3 Sekunden gedrückt halten, bis das System abschaltet. Deshalb nutze ich die Fernbedienung, hier schaltet das System sofort nach Betätigung der Powertaste ab.

Alles in Allem, kann man in dieser Preisklasse nicht viel falsch machen und hat sicher ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk, vorausgesetzt man hat noch eine einigermaßen gute Soundkarte parat.


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2009)

Folgende Fragen:

Woraus sind die Boxen gefertigt, bezüglich deines Resumees der wertigeren Verarbeitung?
Thema Satelitenboxen: Bekannterm Maßen sind Zweiwegesysteme oft an dominanten Mitten zu erkennen, wie sieht es mit den Höhen aus?
Mit wieviel Dezibil und ab wann wird der Bass abgetrennt, hört sich die Trennung sauber an oder schallen Nebengeräusche durch
Thema Musik höhren. Du hast ja nun sehr andauernd kraftvolle Musik getestet, wie sieht denn die subjektive Wahrnehmung bei dynamischen Passagen, wie zum Beispiel klassischer Musik, aus?
Wir es auch Messungen bezüglich des Frequenzverlaufes geben?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, du hast dir Mühe gegeben  aber Lautsprecher kann man leider nicht nur in ihrer akustischen Wahrnehmung beurteilen, da diese bei jedem anders ist. Messungen sind da wesentlich weniger subjektiv. 

MfG


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich weiß fertig Edifier so ziemlich alles aus MDF, selbst mein 60€ Edifier C2 ist aus MDF.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Dezember 2009)

2 Fragen:

Hast du das C200 als direkten Vergleich gehabt?

Wie ist es ohne Soundkarte??

1. Ich habe keine seperate Soundkarte.
2. Ich wollte mir bis jetzt eig. das C200 USB kaufen.


----------



## zuogolpon (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte da eine kleine Frage:
Ist es eigentlich möglich mit deiner X-Fi Titanium diesen Virtuellen Surround Klang mit den Lautsprechern zu erzeugen? Denn in der Produktbeschreibung von Creative steht soetwas.
Das frage ich dich, weil ich auch überlege diese Anlage in Verbindung mit der X-Fi Titanium zu kaufen.
Desweiteren: Lassen sich zwei Quellen (TV+HTPC) anschließen?

Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar und aufgeschlossener, wenn du mir diese Fragen beantowrten könntest.
Danke.

MfG
Z


----------



## Ska1i (10. Dezember 2009)

Gut sehen die ja schon mal aus, aber es zählen auch die inneren Werte. Die scheinen auch zu stimmen!


----------



## kmf (10. Dezember 2009)

-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> Hast du das C200 als direkten Vergleich gehabt?
> 
> ...


Laut Test in der PCGH soll das Teufelsding bei Games den dickeren Bumms haben, während bei reinem Musikgenuss das Edifier das bessere System ist. Aber die beiden liegen in der Bewertung recht eng beieinander. Ich denke, ausschlaggebend ist letztendlich der eigene Geschmack. 
Wenn man bedenkt, vor einiger Zeit noch, war Edifier der Hersteller der Boxen für Teufel und heute ist er mit ärgster Mitbewerber. 

Ohne eine gute Soundkarte würde ich mir kein solches System anschaffen.


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Folgende Fragen:
> 
> Woraus sind die Boxen gefertigt, bezüglich deines Resumees der wertigeren Verarbeitung?
> Thema Satelitenboxen: Bekannterm Maßen sind Zweiwegesysteme oft an dominanten Mitten zu erkennen, wie sieht es mit den Höhen aus?
> ...



Also die Trennung ist nahezu perfekt, betreibt man ein Teufel System mit der interen Abtrennung so hört man doch einen Unterschied, mein damaliges Magnum hat sich erst bei 120hz einigermaßen vernünftig angehört .
Das Soundsystem ist wie schon geschrieben aus MDF gefertig .
Chris de Burgh geht für mich in die Richtung " Klassische Musik " und was ich überhaupt nicht haben kann wenn die Mitten/Höhen " dumpf " wiedergegeben werden, die Teufel Systeme sind da dumpfer bzw. Basslastiger eingestellt .

@Divinity, ich hab es an mein Nokia 5800 angestöpselt, logisch klingt es nicht so wie wie an der X-Fi aber immernoch besser wie das Nokia am Teufel C200 . Das Teufel hab ich am gleichen Tag zurück geschickt wo mein Edifier gekommen ist, ich teste immer mehrere Produkte und von dem Edifier bin ich einfach beeindruckt .
Du kannst gleichzeitig 3xQuellen anschließen !

@zuogolpon, das teste ich gleich .


----------



## Speedguru (10. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Laut Test in der PCGH soll das Teufelsding bei Games den dickeren Bumms haben, während bei reinem Musikgenuss das Edifier das bessere System ist. Aber die beiden liegen in der Bewertung recht eng beieinander. Ich denke, ausschlaggebend ist letztendlich der eigene Geschmack.
> Wenn man bedenkt, vor einiger Zeit noch, war Edifier der Hersteller der Boxen für Teufel und heute ist er mit ärgster Mitbewerber.
> 
> Ohne eine gute Soundkarte würde ich mir kein solches System anschaffen.



Ich habe das C200, bin acuh begeistert... Außerdem hätte weiß sowieso nicht hier rein gepasst^^
Naja ich habe es ohne Soka am laufen, aber das Teufel hat USB Anschluss, der is deutlich besser, als der ollige Onboardsound!
Klar ist soka besser, aber die kost auch noch ein stückchen...
Bin zufrieden mit dem Teufel, denke aber, dass das Edifier auch gut ist


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Dass ein kleines Review über ein (jaja...) Brüllwürfelsystem hier solche Wellen auslöst, aber es ist und bleibt ein Pc-Forum, Hifi ist hier ja ein Fremdwort. (Für viele)


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Dass ein kleines Review über ein (jaja...) Brüllwürfelsystem hier solche Wellen auslöst, aber es ist und bleibt ein Pc-Forum, Hifi ist hier ja ein Fremdwort. (Für viele)



So klein sind die Würfel gar nicht


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Dezember 2009)

Also, das Teufel C200 USB hat ja ne integrierte Soundkarte, cih will mir nicht extra eine SOundkarte kaufen müssen um mit diesem Edifier in vollen genuss zu kommen. Ich will aj nicht mehr ausgeben, sondenr weniger!

Also doch das C200 -.-
Ich dachte, ich könnte ein bisschen was sparen... aber nein, Soundkarte.. man das is scheiß teuer!!!


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

Teufel C200 + Kabel ~200€
Edifier + Soundkarte ~190€

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=8473&page=6

Die USB Soundkarte ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, hab sie leider nicht getestet !


----------



## GokuSS4 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mit welcher Soundkarte wurde denn getestet? Auzentech oder Xonar machen das sowieso besser als jede anderen Soundkarten


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Review. Als Besitzer der S730D bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich kann da jetzt auch keine großen Unterschiede zu den S530 sehen - was aber noch hilfreich gewesen wäre, wäre vielleicht mal eine DVD-Session.


----------



## rytme (10. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Dass ein kleines Review über ein (jaja...) Brüllwürfelsystem hier solche Wellen auslöst, aber es ist und bleibt ein Pc-Forum, Hifi ist hier ja ein Fremdwort. (Für viele)


Für die meisten Anwender reichen diese kleinen Brüllwürfel aber, gerade die Edifier sind meiens empfindens nach recht Pegel stark, was wohl auch im Vergleich zu anderen Brüllwürfelsystemen an der Größe liegt.

Ein richtiges Heimkino System werden die wenigsten hier ausnutzen können oder ihnen fehlt einfach das passende kleingeld...


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Dezember 2009)

@GokiSS4

Wurde mit X-Fi-Karte getestet.

@coffeinfreak

Wieso plus Kabel? 

Welche Soundkarte haste jetzt mit eingeplant? Außerdem kosten extra Soundkarten FPS!


----------



## rytme (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei Teufel sind keine Kabel mehr dabei, mit der Begründung das die Käufer ja unterschiedliche Wünsche hätten...



> @coffeinfreak
> 
> Wieso plus Kabel?
> 
> Welche Soundkarte haste jetzt mit eingeplant? Außerdem kosten extra Soundkarten FPS!



Onboard höchstens aber das ist bei heutigen Prozessoren mehr als zu vernachlässigen, da es vllt 1-2% ausmacht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Review, hast du gut gemacht. Habe es gerne gelesen. Die anlange ist nicht schlecht, für mich wäre die nichts ich brauche nur noch einen Sub.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Review zu dem Edifier...etwas kurz kommz leider die Beurteilung des Klanges an sich und ein paar Detail-Fotos wären nicht schlecht damit man sich einen besseren Eindruck von der Verarbeitungsqualität machen kann.

Für reinen Musikgenuss würde ich mir so ein Satelitten-Subwoofer-Gespann nicht nochmal holen, da eignen sich größere Lautsprecher einfach besser, aber als Klangerzeuger am PC sind gute Sat-Sub-Systeme durchaus zu gebrauchen, hauptsache kein Logitech-billig-Plastik-Müll


----------



## Nobbis (10. Dezember 2009)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Edifier S530 eindeutig ein Teufelkiller da es sich besser anhört, wertiger verarbeitet ist und zudem noch weniger kostet . Das ganze System gibt es ab 135€ bei geizhals.at, wer auf der Suche ist nach einen kompakten 2.1 Soundsystem ist, mit vielen Anschlüssen und tollen den Sound den kann ich das Edifier S530 nur wärmstens Empfehlen .


Vieleicht solltest du auf deine subjektive Meinung hinweisen. Wertiger als die 12 Jahre Garantie von Teufel?



> *Pro :*
> 
> - sehr ausgewogene Abstimmung
> - bei Bedarf kräftiger Subwoofer
> ...



Der Subwoofer hat 225Watt weniger als der der PE Magnum. Okay die Teufel hat den DropDown Bass, also schönen Gruß an die Nachbarn, aber dennoch ist der Teufelbass unheimlich kräfitg, fast schon angsteinflößend. Ich kann mich an einen DVD Abend erinnern, bei dem meine Gäste samt Sofa das Tanzen lernten. Klar, wenn man mit der Rübe davor hockt, kommt es einem erstmal nicht so vor. Bassumleitung war aber aktiv oder ???

Den Kopfhöreranschluss find ich gut ...



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> 
> Hast du das C200 als direkten Vergleich gehabt?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube er hatte das PE Magnum als Gegenstück. Seinen Pros kann ich entnehmen, dass er es aber nicht zu seiner vollen Zufriedenheit abgestimmt hat.

C200 = Jammi jammi ... wenn dir das was hilft .... 



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Also, das Teufel C200 USB hat ja ne integrierte Soundkarte, cih will mir nicht extra eine SOundkarte kaufen müssen um mit diesem Edifier in vollen genuss zu kommen. Ich will aj nicht mehr ausgeben, sondenr weniger!
> 
> Also doch das C200 -.-
> Ich dachte, ich könnte ein bisschen was sparen... aber nein, Soundkarte.. man das is scheiß teuer!!!



Am Sound sollte man nicht sparen. Die Meinung des Testers ist wie meine auch, subjektiv. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur Teufel greifen. AUf JEDEN .... 



coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Teufel C200 + Kabel ~200€
> Edifier + Soundkarte ~190€
> 
> Die USB Soundkarte ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, hab sie leider nicht getestet !



Welche SOundkarte kaufst du für 55Euro?

Computerbase urteilt alles andere als schlecht über die USB Soundkarte. 
Das C200 kostet *169€* und benötigt evtl keine Kabel Lautsprecher Teufel Concept C 200 USB wenn doch, legt man halt noch *9 Euro* drauf.



rytme schrieb:


> Bei Teufel sind keine Kabel mehr dabei, mit der Begründung das die Käufer ja unterschiedliche Wünsche hätten...
> 
> Onboard höchstens aber das ist bei heutigen Prozessoren mehr als zu vernachlässigen, da es vllt 1-2% ausmacht.



evtl falsch (bei meiner letzten Bestellung waren sie noch bei), es sind nur keine dabei, für den Soundkartenbetrieb, da es sich um eine USB Version handelt. Siehe Lautsprecher Teufel Concept C 200 USB willst du allerdings an die Soundkarte kann man sich für 10€ nen Kabelset mitbestellen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Dezember 2009)

Komischerweise steht auf der tollen (Ironie) Homepage: es werden keine Kabel mitgeliefert. 

Zudem ist Teufel einfach nicht das NonplusUltra, das ist eben einfach so, zudem kann ich nachvollziehen, das das Edifier am teufel vorbeizieht. 
Und ob man seine "Gäste" tanzen lassen kann ist reinster Kindergarten, das hat weder was mit Erwachsenem "Hi-Fi" noch mit Sinn zu tun, denn wirkliche drückmirdenBassindenMagen Gefühle kann eine PA Anlage locker schaffen, selbst Pussyregalboxen von Aldi schaffen das mit dem passenden Verstärker...


----------



## Speedguru (10. Dezember 2009)

So ich möchte mal was klarstellen: 
Ich habe das C200USB...



> falsch, es sind nur keine dabei, für den Soundkartenbetrieb, da es sich um eine USB Version handelt. Die wird komplett anschlussfertig ausgeliefert. Siehe Lautsprecher Teufel Concept C 200 USB willst du allerdings an die Soundkarte kann man sich für 10€ nen Kabelset mitbestellen.



Das ist Unfug, du kannst mit dem System rein gar nixx anfangen, da es keine Kabel vom Sub/Verstärker zu den Lautsprechern hat. Ach und die Kabel kosten bei Teufel 9€ (!) als Paket, sogar mit Cinch Kabeln!
Wenn man dann noch über USB anschließen will, braucht man halt noch ein passendes USB Kabel, sind auch net viel mehr als 5-10€.

Mir macht das C200 einfach nur Spaß, wobei ich natürlich sagen muss, dass ich davor 8€ Boxen vom Aldi hatte und ich das Edifier nie Probehören konnte!
Ich persönlich kann mir keine weißen Brühwürfel ins Haus stellen, da alles schwarz ist, das ist aber Ansichtssache!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Nobbis (10. Dezember 2009)

Vieleicht stimmts, aber bei der letzten Bestellung waren sie noch bei. Lediglich für Anschluss an Klinge war nichts dabei.

Dann muss man vieleicht 10€ mehr einrechnen. Wenn ich dran denke, ruf ich morgen mal an.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Dezember 2009)

Leute...kommt mal wieder runter ^^ Sowohl Teufel als auch Edifier haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und der wachsende Erfolg von Edifier kann sich nur positiv auf Teufel auswirken, da durch die neue Konkurrenz aus Fernost sicher die Preise fallen werden und die Ausstattung besser werden wird. Klanglich würde ich beide Systeme auf Augenhöhe sehen, wobei das Edifier natürlich klar durch die hervorragende Ausstattung punkten kann. Wie hochwertig die Verarbeitung (auch die Innereien) ist wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen wenn die Systeme ein paar Jahre auf verschiedenen Schreibtischen gestanden haben.
Ich persönlich würde für den PC-Einsatz aber aus Prinzip bei Teufel bleiben, allein um mein Geld wenigstens zum Teil im Land zu lassen  Aber ganz klar ist..Teufel muss in Zukunft unbedingt was tun wenn sie mit Edifier mithalten wollen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Dezember 2009)

@rytme

Da hab ich anderes gehört.. 5 FPS sind drin^^

@Nobbis

Ich werde ja auch zum C200 USB greifen, mMn ist es besser als dieses hier im Review. Die Onboardsoundkarte beim Teufel ist ja gar nicht schlecht und ich hab eschon viele sehr gute Meinungen von Usern hier gehört.

Außerdem, seit wann kosten Kabel 40€?? Und was ist das für ne Soundkarte für55€? 

Aber danke für dein jammi Jammi, das hier konnte mich nicht überzeugen.

Das C200 ist einfach mal 1. Wahl, auch wenn man Kabel kaufen muss und es etwas teurer ist. AUßerdem brauch ich keine Agnst ahben, dass Kinder für das Ding gearbeitet haben


EDIT: C200 USB = Besser. Wird gekauft, so wie geplant

MfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Dezember 2009)

@Divinity, du hast dich noch nicht wirklich richtig erkundigt oder ?
Eine Asus Xonar kostet 49€ und die Kabelpreise von Teufel sind jenseits von gut und böse, ich kann mit dem Review hier hur einen kleinen Tipp geben, Austattung, Sound, Preis und Qualität sind beim Edifier besser .

Wenn es nicht so wäre dann hätte ich es nicht neben mir stehen . Bei den Filmen habe ich das C200 USB mit meinem Vater verglichen und der ist Soundtechnisch was anderes gewohnt 
@Nobbis, wenn die Kabel wirklich dabei waren dann gute Nacht, dann hat Teufel nämlich das Soundsystem selber reduziert aber die extrem kostenpflichtigen Kabel entfernt denn diese kosten genau 40€ .


----------



## Skaos (10. Dezember 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann mir keine weißen Brühwürfel ins Haus stellen, da alles schwarz ist, das ist aber Ansichtssache!!




Genau das hindert mich derzeit auch am Bestellen.. der einzige Händler mit Liefertermin für die schwarze Version is der Käsekönig.. und das mit Termin zum 30.12. .. glaub kaum dass die den halten können  finds zwar schon ne Frechheit aufgrund der Farbe 15€ mehr zu verlangen, aber gut was tut man nich für die richtige Optik  .. müste sich nur mal noch ein Shop finden, der die guten Stücke auch ausliefert..

MfG Skaos


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> da die Boxen an sich richtig gut sind... Nur ein paar Funktionen mehr wären schon nicht schlecht.


Hi-Fi und Teufel? Der Meinung war ich auch mal. Bis ich bei nem Kumpel mal richtig gute Boxen gehört habe, bzw. ich mein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 hatte.

Der Bass vom CEM ist super, die höhen auch, aber Mitten? Kennte das System garnicht.         



Shefa schrieb:


> Danke fürs Review. Alles drin was man wissen muss, und ich glaube ich kauf mir jetzt das System. Bloss eine Frage habe ich: Im Moment habe ich OnBoard-Sound (kein Geld für Soundkarte). Würde sich das System dadurch viel schlechter anhören als mit einer X-Fi?


Solche Boxen sollte man NIE ohne Soundkarte verwenden, Onboard Sound ist Vergewaltigung.



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> @rytme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus deinen Aussagen spricht die pure Kompetenz. Gib mir mal ne Scheibe ab, damit ich nicht dumm sterbe![/Ironie]

Du hattest anscheinend noch nie das Vergnügen, ordentlichenn Sound zu geniessen oder deine Ohren sind so vergewaltigt, daß du Aldi Boxen nicht von Hi-Fi unterscheiden kannst.


----------



## rytme (10. Dezember 2009)

> Da hab ich anderes gehört.. 5 FPS sind drin^^


Super Aussage, allgemeiner gehts nit.
In Crysis 5FPS mehr sind schon wieder ne ganz andere Liga als hast du in bspw. CSS 5FPS mehr, denk mal ein bisschen nach und erkundige dich lieber nochmal richtig


----------



## Madz (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei Battlefield 2 holt man mit einer Soundkarte nochmal 10 fps raus. Außerdem kann man nur mit einer X-Fi die höchste Soundquali aktivieren. Damit erkauft man sich einen deutlichen Spielvorteil.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (10. Dezember 2009)

Hatte das Edifier S530 auch ein paar Tage hier zu Hause. Die Verarbeitung und die Bedienung fand ich super. Das doc (Remotecontrol) fand ich einfach spitze. Nur finde ich, hatte es ein klein wenig zu wenig Power??

Abgesehen davon ist es aber ein wirkliches tolles System, welches einfach gut aussieht, gut verarbeitet ist und im Grunde viel Spaß macht. Den Klang fand ich ziemlich klar und natürlich!

Bin aber doch auf das Teufel Motiv 2 umgestiegen und bereue nix. Sind aber auch 2 verschiedene Preisklassen. Was mich beim Motiv 2 stört, ist dieser dämliche Glanzlack. Ok, ganz so schlimm ist er auch wieder nicht, aber warum zum TEUFEL  gibt es das Teil nicht in matt Schwarz? Außerdem fehlt so ein_ doc_ wie beim Edifier, deswegen darf ich mit der Fernbedienung immer genau auf den Sub zielen, der leider neben dem Schreibtisch steht. Naja, so oft benutze ich die Fernbedienung auch nicht, dass meiste regel ich mit dem PC selbst. Ist zu verschmerzen. Dafür haut es aber richtig übel rein. Power hat das Teil ohne Ende...


----------



## kmf (11. Dezember 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> So ich möchte mal was klarstellen:
> Ich habe das C200USB...
> 
> 
> ...


Des gibt es doch auch in schwarz. Ich hab Edifier bereits seit kurz nach Weihnachten letztes Jahr. Zwar nur die Ausführung darunter, nämlich das Edifier Multimedia System S330D, aber auch das braucht sich nicht zu verstecken. Zumal zu einem Preis von um die 90€, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Gibt hier sogar ein Posting darüber. 

[klugschei0]
Und es heißt net Brühwürfel, sondern Brüllwürfel. 
[/klugschei0]


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Dezember 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Hatte das Edifier S530 auch ein paar Tage hier zu Hause. Die Verarbeitung und die Bedienung fand ich super. Das doc (Remotecontrol) fand ich einfach spitze. Nur finde ich, hatte es ein klein wenig zu wenig Power??
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist es aber ein wirkliches tolles System, welches einfach gut aussieht, gut verarbeitet ist und im Grunde viel Spaß macht. Den Klang fand ich ziemlich klar und natürlich!
> 
> Bin aber doch auf das Teufel Motiv 2 umgestiegen und bereue nix. Sind aber auch 2 verschiedene Preisklassen. Was mich beim Motiv 2 stört, ist dieser dämliche Glanzlack. Ok, ganz so schlimm ist er auch wieder nicht, aber warum zum TEUFEL  gibt es das Teil nicht in matt Schwarz? Außerdem fehlt so ein_ doc_ wie beim Edifier, deswegen darf ich mit der Fernbedienung immer genau auf den Sub zielen, der leider neben dem Schreibtisch steht. Naja, so oft benutze ich die Fernbedienung auch nicht, dass meiste regel ich mit dem PC selbst. Ist zu verschmerzen. Dafür haut es aber richtig übel rein. Power hat das Teil ohne Ende...



Wie viel qm² und welche Soundkarte ?
Also meine X-Fi auf 60% und das Edifier auf 35% reichen für 18qm² aus, mach ich lauter bekomm ich Ohrenschmerzen .


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Dezember 2009)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Wie viel qm² und welche Soundkarte ?
> Also meine X-Fi auf 60% und das Edifier auf 35% reichen für 18qm² aus, mach ich lauter bekomm ich Ohrenschmerzen .



Damals hatte ich eine X-Fi Extreme Music...

Mittlerweile die X-Fi Titanium, wobei mir meine alte ein klein wenig besser gefallen hat. 

Also mein Zimmer ist auf jeden Fall kleiner als 18qm2. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich des beschreiben soll, aber irgendwie hat der Sub nicht wirklich losgelegt. Auch wenn ich per Remotecontroll den Bass voll aufgedreht habe, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Set kam nicht in Fahrt. Vielleicht hatte ich ja auch nur Pech und der hatte eine Macke, ich weiß es wirklich nicht. Hatte auch nur ein Exemplar hier zu Hause. Das war eigentlich auch die einzigste Sache, die mich gestört hat. Wie gesagt, sonst fande ich das Set einfach nur Top. Im Grunde gibt es nix negatives zu sagen aber naja...

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich irgendwann nochmal was von Edifier hier rum stehen habe, dann befass ich mich nochmal genauer mit. 

P.S. Brummt dein Sub ein bischen? Hatte damals bei CB im Forum gepostet, da hatte noch jemand das selbe Problem. Es lag defintiv nicht an irgendwelchen Störquellen, die waren alle 100pro ausgeschlossen. Habe das Teil auch ins Nachbarhaus getragen und angeschlossen. 

Es war jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm, aber ich habe einigermaßen gute Ohren (glaub ich ) und wenn ich im Bett liege und der Sub ist an, ohne das Musik läuft, fängt mir das an auf den ***** zu gehen. 

Mein erstes Set war ein Logitech Z-5500 Digital, davon hatte ich 2 Stück hier (wurden zurückgeschickt, auch wegen diesem fürchterlichem brummen), bis ich mir das Z-2300 geholt habe. Das lief ca. 1 Jahr bei mir und damit war ich auch zufrieden. Ein Kumpel hatte irgendwann Interesse dran und ich habe mir ohne viel drauf legen zu müssen, dass Creative GigaWorks ProGamer G500 gekauft (Angebot). War auch in Ordnung. Hatte es fast 2 Jahre lang. Ein Brummen war bei diesem kaum vorhanden, außer man hielt sein Ohr direkt an den Sub. Das Creative hat mittlerweile mein Bruder, weil ich mir irgendwann das Edifier S530 gekauft habe, wo mir wieder dieses Brummen auf den Nerv ging und der oben genannte Punkt, den ich aber selber nicht genau verstehe, wenn du schreibst, dass du Ohrenschmerzen bekommst, sofern du das Teil aufdrehst. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, gib einfach mal ein wenig mehr aus und hol dir das Motiv 2, dann wirst du endlich verschont, von irgendwelchen Brumm-Tönen, aber denkste. War schon Sauer, weil ich _so viel_ Geld ausgegeben habe und wieder so ein Mist bekomme. Naja, das ging dann soweit, bis ich 3 verschiedene Motiv 2 hier zu Hause stehen hatte. Eines davon tanzte total aus der Reihe, das ging überhaupt gar nicht. Ich hätte es am liebsten vom Balkon geschmissen. Die 2 anderen waren einigermaßen gleich, ich konnte jedenfalls nicht mehr raus hören, welches mehr gebrummt hat, also habe ich eins von den beiden behalten. Hatte zu der Zeit viel in Foren geguckt und man sagte mir, dass es oft eine Glücksache wäre mit dem Brummen und das Teufel da auch hin und wieder Probleme hat blablabla. So einen Endstörfilter für die Steckdose wollte ich mir mal besorgen, oder wie heißen, aber dies mittlerweile auch wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.

Ich fand es einfach zum Kotzen, diese rumtesterei, aber mittlerweile habe ich mich dran gewöhnt. Beim jetzigen Exemplar geht es auch in Ordnung. Ist ziemlich Human!

War aber ein ziemlich leidiges Thema, gut das es erstmal vorbei ist. Habe schon meinem Spaß mit dem Motiv 2. 

Grüße


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn du einfach richtige Hi-Fi Boxen kaufst? Mit einem ordentlichen Receiver? Klingt besser und brummt garantiert nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Dezember 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du einfach richtige Hi-Fi Boxen kaufst? Mit einem ordentlichen Receiver? Klingt besser und brummt garantiert nicht.



Endlich... einer, der mal wieder die Wahrheit sagt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du einfach richtige Hi-Fi Boxen kaufst? Mit einem ordentlichen Receiver? Klingt besser und brummt garantiert nicht.


Für einen Computer? 

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir brummt nichts .
Mit den Ohrenschmerzen meine ich die Lautstärke, wenn man direkt am PC sitzt und vor einem die 2x Sateliten ist das kaum auszuhalten ( Pegelautstärke ) .
Vielelicht stehst du einfach mehr aus Bass, die Teufel Systeme sind ja alle durch die Bank Basslastiger und dumpfer eingestellt .


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2009)

Das Brummen kommt übrigens von der Soundkarte, respektive dem PC, Lüfter etc..

MfG


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Für einen Computer?
> 
> MfG


Ja, wieso nicht? Mach ich auch nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Dezember 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du einfach richtige Hi-Fi Boxen kaufst? Mit einem ordentlichen Receiver? Klingt besser und brummt garantiert nicht.



Du hat natürlich recht. Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt, als die 3 Motivs hier standen. Nur fehlt mir im Moment schlicht und ergreifend das Geld dazu. Bei 2 Stereo Boxen (vernünftige) von Nubert oder so bin ich bei ca. 350€ + Denon AV Receiver ca. 250€ + Kabel. Klar, es klingt auf jeden Fall viel besser, aber ist auch eine gute Ecke teuerer. 

Der Subwoofer fehlt dann auch noch, der kostet dann auch nochmal ca. 250€. Kann sein, dass es am Ende dann fast 900€ (es gibt ja viel VIEL teurere) sind und dafür habe ich als Schüler kein Geld. Auftreiben könnt ich es wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich will damit lieber andere Sachen machen. Der Führerschein will auch noch bezahlt werden!

Aber selbst bei richtigen Hifi-Boxen bzw. Subs, kann sein, dass man diese doofe Brummen hat. Im Hifi Forum gibt es oft solche Probleme. Bekommt man schnell mit, wenn man ab und zu mal reinschaut. Teilweise scheint das wirklich eine Glückssache zu sein.

Vom Klang her bin ich ja mit diesen PC System zufrieden, aber naja. Es sind immer kleinere Mängel, die bei mir Übel aufstoßen. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Brummen kommt übrigens von der Soundkarte, respektive dem PC, Lüfter etc..



Naja, eher weniger. Kann schon vorkommen, aber ich habe die Subwoofer oft ins Nachbarhaus (meiner Oma) getragen und die dort angeschlossen. Nur immer den Sub und das Brummen war trotzdem da. Kann soweit ich weiß, auch am Netzteil liegen, vom Strom war auch oft dier rede usw. halt.

Deswegen schrieb ich auch, dass andere Störquellen ausgeschlossen waren.

Es kann auch an der Soundkarte liegen, bestimmt auch am PC oder am Lüfter, sogar am TV Receiver usw., aber das war bei mir nicht der Fall. Leider...


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Naja, eher weniger. Kann schon vorkommen, aber ich habe die Subwoofer oft ins Nachbarhaus (meiner Oma) getragen und die dort angeschlossen. Nur immer den Sub und das Brummen war trotzdem da. Kann soweit ich weiß, auch am Netzteil liegen, vom Strom war auch oft dier rede usw. halt.
> 
> Deswegen schrieb ich auch, dass andere Störquellen ausgeschlossen waren.
> 
> Es kann auch an der Soundkarte liegen, bestimmt auch am PC oder am Lüfter, sogar am TV Receiver usw., aber das war bei mir nicht der Fall. Leider...


Naja, auf jeden Fall dürfen gute Boxen nicht Brummen, ich kenne das Problem. Ich achte nun stets darauf das dies ausgeschlossen werden kann und da macht es eben öfter Sinn nicht nur auf den Preis zu schauen. 
Aber so wie Madz schrieb, ist es immernoch am besten sich einen ordentlichen Receiver zu holen und die entsprechenden Säulenboxen dazu, auch wenn es luxeriöser Weise nur für den PC ist. 

MfG


----------



## Madz (11. Dezember 2009)

> Aber so wie Madz schrieb, ist es immernoch am besten sich einen ordentlichen Receiver zu holen und die entsprechenden Säulenboxen dazu, auch wenn es luxeriöser Weise nur für den PC ist.


Da ich keine Anlage und TV habe, fungiert mein Rechner als "Multimediaeigerlegendevollmilchsau". Deswegen halte ich es nicht für abwegig, so eine Investition zu tätigen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Dezember 2009)

Sozusagen der Mittelpunkt deines Privatlebens. 

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Dezember 2009)

> Du hat natürlich recht. Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch gespielt, als die 3 Motivs hier standen. Nur fehlt mir im Moment schlicht und ergreifend das Geld dazu. Bei 2 Stereo Boxen (vernünftige) von Nubert oder so bin ich bei ca. 350€ + Denon AV Receiver ca. 250€ + Kabel. Klar, es klingt auf jeden Fall viel besser, aber ist auch eine gute Ecke teuerer.
> 
> Der Subwoofer fehlt dann auch noch, der kostet dann auch nochmal ca. 250€. Kann sein, dass es am Ende dann fast 900€ (es gibt ja viel VIEL teurere) sind und dafür habe ich als Schüler kein Geld. Auftreiben könnt ich es wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich will damit lieber andere Sachen machen. Der Führerschein will auch noch bezahlt werden!



Also so teuer muss das nicht werden. Habe seit heute meine Einsteiger-HiFi-Ecke in Betrieb und muss sagen das es um einiges besser klingt als _jedes_ Satelitten-Subwoofer-Gespann was ich bisher gehört habe. Und das ganze für einen geringfügig höheren Preis als mein Teufel Concept E300 gekostet hat. Das ganze besteht jetzt aus einem Denon PMA-510AE (207€) und zwei Magnat Monitor 220 (97€ Paarpreis). Der Klang ist für diese Preisklasse wirklich super, die Magnat bieten für ihren geringen Preis einen wirklich sehr guten Klang, da kann man absolut nicht meckern. Einen Subwoofer braucht man nicht, die Magnat bieten tatsächlich einen spürbaren Tiefton (war ich selbst sehr überrascht)


----------



## coffeinfreak (12. Dezember 2009)

Kleines update


----------



## geheimrat (12. Dezember 2009)

also...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der bass dieses wahrhaft minimalistischen subs mit denen der teufels konkurrieren kann!!


----------



## coffeinfreak (12. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein völlig anderer Bass, viel homogener, nicht so eine Krawallkiste wie die von Teufel .


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Dezember 2009)

Krawallkiste? Hmm, ich mag tiefgreifende und angsteinflößende starke Bässe, welches System bietet das denn eher?


----------



## coffeinfreak (12. Dezember 2009)

Also der Bass vom Edifer ist klarer, musst du wissen . Wer " audiophiler " ist nimmt das Edifier, wer einfach auf Bass steht das Teufel .


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2009)

Wer audiophil ist, kauft sich kein 140€ System, sondern hochwertige Hi-Fi Komponenten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Dezember 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wer audiophil ist, kauft sich kein 140€ System, sondern hochwertige Hi-Fi Komponenten.




So siehts wohl eher aus^^ Ich hol mir das Teufel


----------



## geheimrat (12. Dezember 2009)

right madz


----------



## kmf (12. Dezember 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Wer audiophil ist, kauft sich kein 140€ System, sondern hochwertige Hi-Fi Komponenten.


Heut doch nimmer. Oder? 

Hab mir anfangs der 90er Jahre ein System für knapp 20K hingestellt. Anfangs lief da oft Musik, auch speziell gepresste Scheiben. Aber das hat ganz schnell nachgelassen und das Ding stand nur rum und holte den Platz im Wohnzimmer weg. 

Da ich ja über eine riesige LP-Sammlung verfüge, hab ich all die Jahre immer mal wieder das Teil angeschmissen und mit dem alten Kram an etlichen Abenden zur fortgeschrittenen Stunde für Unterhaltung gesorgt.  Schön war's. 

Wir haben uns ausgangs dieses Sommers eine handliche Bang&Olufsen Beosound 3200 angeschafft und der Turm und die beiden Kindersärge sind darufhin in den Partykeller meiner Schwägerin gewandert. Die war froh und wir auch, dass der Kram endlich aus dem Wohnzimmer raus war.

Neulich kam ich in die Wohnung unseres Hausmeisters der Grundschule und während des Gespräch kamen wir auch auf die Musik. "Komm ich zeig dir mal was" hat er gemeint und hat mir eine am Notebook mittels USB-X Fi angeschlossene 2.1 NoName Anlage vorgeführt und ich war sprachlos. 150€ außer dem Notebook und total geiler Sound.  

Ich, nie mehr teure Anlagen.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Dezember 2009)

Dann must du aber schlechte ohren haben, sorry das is echt schwachsinn, wenn du nen 20k System hattest und da kein unterschied zu nem 150€ 2.1 system hörst dann weis ich auch net. Musikliebhaber werden immer unterschiede hören zwischen solchen brüllwürfel und brummkisten und ner potenten Hifi anlage. Und grad alte schätze aus den 60-80 jahre spielen dir so ziemlich alle Sub Sat system von heute an die Wand.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Dann must du aber schlechte ohren haben, sorry das is echt schwachsinn, wenn du nen 20k System hattest und da kein unterschied zu nem 150€ 2.1 system hörst dann weis ich auch net. Musikliebhaber werden immer unterschiede hören zwischen solchen brüllwürfel und brummkisten und ner potenten Hifi anlage.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist ja schon ein riesen Unterschied, zwischen einem Sennhesier PC161 und dem MMX 300.


----------



## geheimrat (13. Dezember 2009)

immer dieses haltlose möchtegern kenner gequatsche...und natürlich darf auch deren lieblingswort "brüllwürfel" nicht fehlen...na und was ist schon einzuwenden gegen etwas "druck"...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Dezember 2009)

gegen etwas druck is nix einzuwenden, nur Schalldruck ist nicht alles, klingen muss es auch, und das tun 90% der 5.1 oder 2.1 sets in der billigpreisklasse bis 500€ nicht. Auserdem ist das schon so ne physikalische geschichte das mitteltieftöne korrekt wiedergegeben werden, dazu brauchs membranfläche und die is bei so kleinen speakern nicht vorhanden, so hast fast immer das schöne frequenzloch, einer der gründe warum in Hifi kreisen solche Boxen liebevoll brüllwürfel genannt werden.


----------



## kmf (13. Dezember 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Dann must du aber schlechte ohren haben, sorry das is echt schwachsinn, wenn du nen 20k System hattest und da kein unterschied zu nem 150€ 2.1 system hörst dann weis ich auch net. Musikliebhaber werden immer unterschiede hören zwischen solchen brüllwürfel und brummkisten und ner potenten Hifi anlage. Und grad alte schätze aus den 60-80 jahre spielen dir so ziemlich alle Sub Sat system von heute an die Wand.


Den Schwachsinn schreibst wohl du. Ich hab lediglich geäußert, dass dem sein Notebook für die paar Kröten einen geilen Sound macht. Da steht nix von besser als. 
Wir haben ja die Beosound und sind mit dem Ding weitaus besser bedient, als mit dem alten Teil, welches so viel Platz weggenommen hat.


----------



## coffeinfreak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hier geht es um ein Soundsystem das für wenig Geld guten Sound liefert, nicht mehr und nicht weniger .


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Den Schwachsinn schreibst wohl du. Ich hab lediglich geäußert, dass dem sein Notebook für die paar Kröten einen geilen Sound macht. Da steht nix von besser als.
> Wir haben ja die Beosound und sind mit dem Ding weitaus besser bedient, als mit dem alten Teil, welches so viel Platz weggenommen hat.



Mag sein, aber du schreibst: ,, ...total geiler Sound". Das bei nem 150 € NONAME System. Hör auf, das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Da geb ich dfenc in jeder Beziehung Recht. Wenn man ein angebliches 20 k € System zu Hause hat und anhört, und dann so einen krassen Umschwung auf ein 150 € System macht und den Sound aus den Billigboxen als "geil" bezeichnet, dann weiß Ich auch nicht mehr. Entweder total umnebelte Ohren oder einfach Unwissenheit bzw. Überheblichkeit in Sachen: ..Ich hab voll geiles System zu Hause.

@geheimrat: Wieso ,,haltloses möchtegern kenner gequatsche"??
1. Lässt sich die Physik nicht umgehen
2. Machen Brüllwürfel auch locker 110 db Schalldruck, aber der Klang ist dabei absolut unterirdisch, verzerrt ohne Ende.
3. Physik ist Physik und Punkt. Bose oder wie sie alle heißen können sich bei schon bei halbwegs audiophilen Leuten außen vor bleiben.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich devil nur Recht geben, allerdings alles ist doch Geschmackssache


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Dezember 2009)

Da hier unteranderem ine heiße Diskussion läuft, ob Teufel oder Edifier besser ist, verweise ich mal auf den Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46037-impressionen-teufel-concept-c200-usb.html

Zur Soundkarte steht auch etwas dabei.

PS: Ein Freund von mir will sich demnächst dieses Edifier System holen, dann kann ich einen direkten Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## kmf (17. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber du schreibst: ,, ...total geiler Sound". Das bei nem 150 € NONAME System. Hör auf, das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn. Da geb ich dfenc in jeder Beziehung Recht. Wenn man ein angebliches 20 k € System zu Hause hat und anhört, und dann so einen krassen Umschwung auf ein 150 € System macht und den Sound aus den Billigboxen als "geil" bezeichnet, dann weiß Ich auch nicht mehr. Entweder total umnebelte Ohren oder einfach Unwissenheit bzw. Überheblichkeit in Sachen: ..Ich hab voll geiles System zu Hause.
> 
> @geheimrat: Wieso ,,haltloses möchtegern kenner gequatsche"??
> 1. Lässt sich die Physik nicht umgehen
> ...


Also auch wenn unsere alte Anlage nicht mehr bei uns im Wohnzimmer steht, sondern bei meiner Schwägerin im Partykeller, so kann ich von "der angeblichen 20K Anlage" immer noch Beweisfotos erstellen. Und zu dem total geilen Sound steh ich auch, eben weil ich genauso dumm und überheblich eingestellt, wie du jetzt, damals mitgegangen bin und vorher nicht das erwartet hätte, was da aus den Aktivboxen rausgekommen ist. Und da stand für mich fest, keine teuere Anlage mehr.
Natürlich war das keine audiophile Session, sondern nur mal ein Reinhören. Mag auch sein, dass meine Ohren nicht mehr die besten sind, aber egal, trotzdem muss ich mir so einen herablassenden Ton in einem Forum nicht gefallen lassen.



Overlocked schrieb:


> Kann ich devil nur Recht geben, allerdings alles ist doch Geschmackssache





»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Da hier unteranderem ine heiße Diskussion läuft, ob Teufel oder Edifier besser ist, verweise ich mal auf den Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46037-impressionen-teufel-concept-c200-usb.html
> 
> Zur Soundkarte steht auch etwas dabei.
> 
> PS: Ein Freund von mir will sich demnächst dieses Edifier System holen, dann kann ich einen direkten Vergleich ziehen.




Das ist doch keine Diskussion hier, sondern nur dummes Draufkloppen.


----------



## coffeinfreak (26. Dezember 2009)

Die S530 sollen bald wieder Liefebar sein !


----------



## Skaos (26. Dezember 2009)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Die S530 sollen bald wieder Liefebar sein !



Hab bei Ebay zugeschlagen und mir das S550 geholt.. ein Traum, is sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert 

MfG Skaos


----------



## rytme (26. Dezember 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Hab bei Ebay zugeschlagen und mir das S550 geholt.. ein Traum, is sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert
> 
> MfG Skaos



Kann ich bestätigen, für das Geld gibts imo nix besseres!


----------



## Faxe (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde mir nun auch das S530D kaufen - ich kann die Logitech X620 nichtmehr hören. Mittlerweile ist mir klar das aus nur einer winzigen Membran für Mitten und Höhen kein ordentlicher Ton kommen kann. 

Ist Lustig zu sehn wie die "HiFi" Anhänger mit ihren Recievern und Standboxen nicht einsehn können das man auch für kleines Geld viel Klang bekommen kann. Einfach lächerlich. Für einen PC lohnt sowas nicht. So ein System hängt man an einen ordentlichen CD-Player.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Dezember 2009)

Faxe schrieb:


> Ist Lustig zu sehn wie die "HiFi" Anhänger mit ihren Recievern und Standboxen nicht einsehn können das man auch für kleines Geld viel Klang bekommen kann. Einfach lächerlich. Für einen PC lohnt sowas nicht. So ein System hängt man an einen ordentlichen CD-Player.



Klang ist relativ. Und für nen Pc lohnt sich so was schon, man muss nur mal gute Ohren haben. Das gleiche sieht man auch bei Autos: Warum nen neuen Golf kaufen für 20.000 €, wenn man nen Oberklassewagen für das Selbe Geld bekommt?? Die Antwort ist klar: Weil es jeder anders mag. Und lächerlich ist hier nur einer. (Geldneid??, Schüler??)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Klang ist relativ. Und für nen Pc lohnt sich so was schon, man muss nur mal gute Ohren haben. Das gleiche sieht man auch bei Autos: Warum nen neuen Golf kaufen für 20.000 €, wenn man nen Oberklassewagen für das Selbe Geld bekommt?? Die Antwort ist klar: Weil es jeder anders mag. Und lächerlich ist hier nur einer. (Geldneid??, Schüler??)



Ich sehe das ganze dann doch eher etwas differenzierter...ob es sich lohnt oder nicht ist immer die Frage danach, WIE man die Musik hört und nicht ob man sie über den PC oder über einen CD-Player oder gar einen Plattenspieler hört.
Der eine hört nebenbei über Youtube 128kbit-Mp3-Musik, begnügt sich damit noch erkennen zu können welches Lied er gerade überhaupt hört und malt sich den Rest der Musik im Kopf aus.
Der nächste hört über ein 200-300€ Teufel- bzw. Edifier-System am PC Musik und freut sich über die spaßige Spielfreude der Lautsprecher und geht dann beim Klang in Filmen und Games so richtig ab.
Und der dritte stellt sich eben eine richtige Stereo-Anlage ins Zimmer und hört die Musik aufmerksam, spürt jedes Detail und jeden Effekt auf und erfreut sich dann daran, und unter uns, so macht Musik hören auch am meisten Spaß 
Aber den meisten der Techno- und Hip-Hop-Generation reicht es halt dieses Zeug einfach nebenbei nebenherdudeln zu lassen.

Und mit den finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat das dann auch nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun, denn man kann für die 300€ die ein E300 kostet auch schon eine durchaus hörbare Stereo-Anlage bekommen...wenngleich eine Anlage im >1000€-Bereich natürlich um ein vielfach besseres zum Musik *hören* geeignet ist.



> Ist Lustig zu sehn wie die "HiFi" Anhänger mit ihren Recievern und Standboxen nicht einsehn können das man auch für kleines Geld viel Klang bekommen kann. Einfach lächerlich. Für einen PC lohnt sowas nicht. So ein System hängt man an einen ordentlichen CD-Player.



Wir "HiFi-Anhänger" können das eben nicht einsehen, weil es eben nicht so ist. Zwar bist du nun der Meinung, dass du mit deinem Edifier wirklich tollen guten Klang hast....das war ich noch im Mai diesen Jahres auch als ich mein Teufel Concept E300 aufgestellt und angeschlossen habe. Aber es hat eben trotzdem nicht lange gedauert bis ich dann auch gemerkt habe, dass es für Musik halt doch nicht das wahre ist. Und das zeigt so ein hochwertiges PC-System noch viel mehr als ein billiges Logitech-Plastik-Schrott-Teil da die Systeme von Teufel und Edifier zwar durchaus hervorragende Differenziertheit und Klarheit haben, aber trotzdem die gleichen Probleme wie sie jedes Sub-Sat-System hat: einen nicht-linearen Frequenzgang. Du hast immer Frequenzlöcher im Tiefmittelton die bei Musik einfach doof klingen. Und so ein winziger Satellit kann einfach nicht den voluminösen Klang eines Regal- oder Stand-Lautsprechers erzeugen, und erst dadurch klingt Musik auch wirklich frei und gut.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und der dritte stellt sich eben eine richtige Stereo-Anlage ins Zimmer und hört die Musik aufmerksam, spürt jedes Detail und jeden Effekt auf und erfreut sich dann daran, und unter uns, so macht Musik hören auch am meisten Spaß



Wie Recht du hast mit dem Satz... Ist doch immer wieder geil, wenn man was neues in einem "alten" Lied, welches man eig. schon auswendig kennt, findet.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Wie Recht du hast mit dem Satz... Ist doch immer wieder geil, wenn man was neues in einem "alten" Lied, welches man eig. schon auswendig kennt, findet.




Ohhja .... 

Ich denke es macht wie schon gesagt wurde den unterschied WIE man Musik hört, ich z.b setz mich auch einfach mal hin, mach den raum dunkel und konzentrier mich lediglich auf die Musik und geniese. Ganz ehrlich das kann ich persönlich nur auf einer Hifi Anlage die wirklich einen guten klang hat.  
Da ist mir z.b bei Klassischer Musik extrem wichtig das wirklich kleine nuancen wiedergegeben werden und auch die Dynamik korrekt wiedergegeben wird, ein wirklich gutes beispiel ist da immer Carl Orffs Carmina Burano beim stück O Fortuna, das stück enttarnt sehr schnell ne anlage ohne dynamik reservern, aber auch anlagen die keine feine wiedergabe haben erkennt man sofort an den Trompeten, ebenso wie frequenzschwächen im mitteltiefon sehr schnell vom Chor aufgedeckt werden, besonders bei Bariton und Bass Stimmen.
Das ist z.b nen Lied was ich immer zum klangvergleich nehme und bisher haben nur teure anlagen es hinbekommen hier wirklich mein herz höher schlagen zu lassen beim anhören. 


Und selbst nen PC mit ner ordenlichen Soundkarte kann nen Ordenlichen CD player klangtechnisch das Wasser reichen, es gibt ja auch karten die sind drauf ausgelegt an HiFi verstärkern angeklemmt zu werden und haben von haus aus gleich Cinch Stecker statt Klinkenstecker.  Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, CD player sind bei mir garkeine mehr angeschlossen, ich hab nur noch die Plattenspieler und den PC als Signalquelle für meine Anlage(n) 

Ich muss aber zugeben, eines nervt am PC, das lüftergeräusch, daher hab ich meinen PC in nebenzimmer stehen und nen durchbruch durch die Wand gemacht für die Kabel, so das ich im Wohnzimmer absolute stille hab wenn ich Musik geniesse. 


@fire_inside ey nix gegen Plattenspieler  Die sind nach wievor Audiophil da gibts auch paar schmuckstücke die stellen klangmässig selbst CD player in den schatten preislich liegen die aber auch leider bei 5000€ gebraucht *g*


----------



## Faxe (27. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> (Geldneid??, Schüler??)



Weder das eine noch das andere. Werd mal nicht so anmaßend.

Ich versucht hier nur den Leuten irgendwas aufzuschwallen was sie nicht wollen/brauchen. Klar kann man sich für 1000€ Stereoboxen und einen Reciever kaufen, was ich auch gern machen würde, was aber in meinen Augen an einem PC mehr Perlen vor die Säue ist. Im Wohnzimmer steht eine 5 Stufige Stereo Anlage (Verstärker, CD, Kasette, Radio; Plattenspieler ist leider Defekt) die ich von meinem Vater bekommen hab, darüber läuft der TV und damit wird auch Musik gehört. Kostete Anno Dazumal auch um die ~5000 Mark.

Jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders, für mich ist es eine Ungemeine Steigerung endlich mal besseren Klang für kleines Geld zu haben. 

Tut mir leid wenn sich manche hier Persönlich von meinem Post angegriffen fühlen oder fühlten, hatte wohl einen schlechten Tag.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2009)

Nuja schau die mal die Technischen daten von nem guten CD player an und von ner guten Soundkarte  Ich hab nen SNR von 131db an meiner Soundkarte und nen klirrfaktor von unter 0.0005%, an meinem guten CD Player ( nen Pioneer ) hab ich 106db und nen klirrfaktor von 0.004% 
Zugegeben die werte liegen auserhalb des hörbaren bereiches und sind quasi nur messbar, aber unterschiede sind vorhanden und zwar zu gunsten der Soundkarte. Was den Digitalen Datenstrom vom CD Lauwerk bis hin zur Soundkarte angeht ist belanglos da die daten digital vorliegen und nicht verfälscht werden. 

Wie gesagt wenn man einen soundmässig gut ausgestatteten PC hat dann ist ne gute anlage durchaus berechtigt, vor nem halben jahr hab ich nem "kunden" ebenfalls ne Soundkarte in den PC gebaut der eigentlich an seine Anlage im Arbeitszimmer soll, er hat dann mal an seiner Wohnzimmer anlage getestet, Verstärker von Accuphase und Speaker von Martin Logan Elektrostaten .... und er war selbst überrascht das ein PC so eine gute klangqualität bieten kann obwohl er genauso nen skeptiker war wie du. Ich habs zwar selbst nicht gehört aber er war schon begeistert.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Dezember 2009)

> @fire_inside ey nix gegen Plattenspieler Die sind nach wievor Audiophil da gibts auch paar schmuckstücke die stellen klangmässig selbst CD player in den schatten preislich liegen die aber auch leider bei 5000€ gebraucht *g*


ich würde nie was gegen Plattenspieler sagen, ich bin selbst ein Fan des schwarzen Goldes  und selbst mein günstiges Vinyl-Equipment gefällt mir klanglich schon besser als die meisten CD-Laufwerke die ich bisher gehört habe, vielleicht klingt es objektiv nicht besser, aber auf mich macht der Klang einer CD immer einen ziemlich synthetischen Eindruck.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2009)

Deswegen sind ja Plattenspieler Audiophile, theoretisch können die garnicht besser klingen. Aber wie du es schon sagst nen CD player hat einen sterilen klang, wärend Platten wärmer klingen. 
Mag zwar komisch klingen aber grad bei Elektronischer Musik bemerkt man das ziemlich gut. 
Ich hab ja jetz auch nicht die besten Plattenspieler was Klang angeht halt DJ Equipment, aber demnoch bemerkst du nen unterschied.

Jetz wirds aber dann doch bisl arg OTT *g* aber da hamwa schon nen nachteil vom edifier das eindeutig ist, er hat keinen eingang für nen Schallplattenspieler


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

Faxe schrieb:


> Weder das eine noch das andere. Werd mal nicht so anmaßend.



Sorry. Wollte Ich nicht werden.

Ich bin immer wieder froh, wenn man Musik zuerst über das Sennheiser HD595 anhört, welcher dynamisch und hochtonmäßig den Klipsch hinterherhingt. Und dann das gleiche Lied mal über die Anlage zu hören und sich einfach mal ein paar Minuten Zeit zu nehmen und sich das Lied genau anzuhören. Ist schon ein Erlebnis, aber jeder mag das anders. 

Jeder setzt sich eben andere Prioritäten - der eine will einfach nur etwas Bumms haben, der andere will statt ner guten Anlage eben einen HD-TFT. Ist doch okay, solange man mit dem zufrieden ist, was man hat. Und ohne solche Differenzen hier wäre das Forum doch langweilig, oder?


----------



## Faxe (27. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie schon, ja 

Ich hab Zuhause auch noch den HD600 von Sennheiser rumliegen, den Benutz ich aber kaum noch - klingt auch um Welten besser als über Boxen. Zumindest über die, die ich jetzt am PC hab. Im nachhinein hätte ich mir das Geld besser gespart.

@dfence

Man kann den Plattenspieler doch per Chinch an das System anschließen?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ohne passenden Vorverstärker für den Plattenspieler geht das nicht, nen Plattenspieler gibt über Cinch nen andere signalstärke aus als nen CD player z.b. Da gibts auch noch verschiedene, MagnetTonabnehmer und Kristalltonabnehmer, die brauchen jeweils einen speziellen vorverstärker am Phono eingang, sind unternander nichtmal kompatibel  

Ok es gibt noch billigste 90€ Plattenspieler die haben sowas schon eingebaut aber naja da klingt jeder Ipod besser


----------



## Spiczek (2. Januar 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon abzusehn, wann man das System auch im Blödmarkt kriegt?


----------



## coffeinfreak (2. Januar 2010)

Nein, wenn es da überhaupt kommt!


----------



## Xandrus (2. Januar 2010)

Würd mich freuen wenn das S550 endlich wieder verfügbar ist oO Hatte es am 18.12 bestellt und darf wohl bis zur 3. KW warten -.-


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die S530 auch an meinem Sony-DVDplayer laufen.. der Sound ist echt top! Der Bass Subwoofer schaltet sich nur zu wenn er auch  wirklich gebraucht wird und ist dann aber richtig satt. 

Zum Testen nehme ich immer die DVD Stealth(erste 20min) und Troja (Szene im Hafen).. der Sound ist wirklich Kinomäßig, wenn ich das mal so als Laie sagen darf


----------



## rytme (4. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich hab die S530 auch an meinem Sony-DVDplayer laufen.. der Sound ist echt top! Der Bass Subwoofer schaltet sich nur zu wenn er auch  wirklich gebraucht wird und ist dann aber richtig satt.
> 
> Zum Testen nehme ich immer die DVD Stealth(erste 20min) und Troja (Szene im Hafen).. der Sound ist wirklich Kinomäßig, wenn ich das mal so als Laie sagen darf



Falls du auf sowas stehst solltest du dir ma die Fast and the Furios Teile angucken, bissl den Bass aufdrehen und es genießen wenn die alten Schlitten anspringen und dein Zimmer vibriert 

Obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann das die Concept E Reihe mit ihrer Bassreflex Öffnung hier sogar noch ein bisschen mehr zu bieten hat


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Januar 2010)

die Teile habe ich sogar hier, werd ich mal machen  aber erstmal bin ich jetzt eh weg..^^ 
Grüße


----------



## bladiawdi (5. Januar 2010)

gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit, das rauschen/summen der boxen unter leerlauf wegzubekommen. habe den eindruck, dass es in letzter zeit schlimmer geworden ist. ist halt echt schon nervig, die boxen sind an es läuft keine musik und es summt und brummt die ganze zeit aus den boxen....


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2010)

Rauschst denn auch wenn garnix angeschlossen ist ? Wenn ja liegt das an den  schlechten Verstärkern die in solchen Systemen in der Regel verbaut sind. Geht das rauschen weg wenn nix angeklemmt ist, liegt am schlechten wiedergabe gerät, genauer gesagt liegts am schlechten SNR Wert. Da würde dann ne andere Soundkarte abhilfe schaffen. Aber ich vermute mal stark es liegt einfach an nem schlechten Verstärker.


----------



## DaStash (5. Januar 2010)

bladiawdi schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit, das rauschen/summen der boxen unter leerlauf wegzubekommen. habe den eindruck, dass es in letzter zeit schlimmer geworden ist. ist halt echt schon nervig, die boxen sind an es läuft keine musik und es summt und brummt die ganze zeit aus den boxen....


Wie man so schön sagt, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich hab die S530 auch an meinem Sony-DVDplayer laufen.. der Sound ist echt top! Der Bass Subwoofer schaltet sich nur zu wenn er auch wirklich gebraucht wird und ist dann aber richtig satt.


Mhh, dass ist aber merkwürdig, da es sich ja dabei um ein 2.1 System handelt, welches eben die unterschiedlich Frequenzen auf die Boxen verteilt, sollte also der Subwoofer nur gelegentlich anspringen dann stimmt da irgendwas nicht.

MfG


----------



## bladiawdi (5. Januar 2010)

es rauscht auch wenn alle signale abgeklemmt sind und vol. auf 0 gedreht ist. ich ärgere mich nicht deswegen zu tode schließlich haben die boxen ja so einen hammermäßigen sound (hab eine xfi-music). und sobald ja music läuft bekommt man von dem rauschen nichts mehr mit...


----------



## Rizzard (5. Januar 2010)

Nun ich wollte mir demnächst evtl. ein S530 zulegen, wenn man hier aber so über ein Rauschen liest, schreckt das doch etwas ab.

im Gegensat ist das C200 USB aber auch etwas teurer. Was mach nich nur. *grübel*


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2010)

Wie ich schon sagte, das liegt an den schlechten verstärkern, genauer gesagt am schlechten SNR ( Signal to Noise ) wert. Das ist üblich bei solchen verstärkern meiner meinung nach. Bei den Teufels liest man übrigends auch oft das sie ein deutliches grundrauschen haben.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Januar 2010)

Dann wäre deiner Meinung nach die Entscheidung egal, ob Teufel ode Edifier?


----------



## rytme (5. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, das liegt an den schlechten verstärkern, genauer gesagt am schlechten SNR ( Signal to Noise ) wert. Das ist üblich bei solchen verstärkern meiner meinung nach. Bei den Teufels liest man übrigends auch oft das sie ein deutliches grundrauschen haben.



Bei meinem S550 hört man sogut wie garnichts, da muss ich schon die Lautstärke hochdrehen und direkt mit dem Ohr dran gehen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2010)

Serienstreuung .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2010)

rytme schrieb:


> Bei meinem S550 hört man sogut wie garnichts, da muss ich schon die Lautstärke hochdrehen und direkt mit dem Ohr dran gehen



Das ist bei den Teufel-Systemen ähnlich. Bei manchen ist das rauschen wohl ziemlich laut hörbar, bei anderen dagegen kaum wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2010)

Faxe schrieb:


> Ist Lustig zu sehn wie die "HiFi" Anhänger mit ihren Recievern und Standboxen nicht einsehn können das man auch für kleines Geld viel Klang bekommen kann. Einfach lächerlich. Für einen PC lohnt sowas nicht. So ein System hängt man an einen ordentlichen CD-Player.



Nunja, kommt immer drauf an was man will. Ich hab gestern im Saturn mich mal in den "Hörraum" gesetzt (Viereck aus Plexiwänden) und da das Edifier 730 gegen diverse Bose, Canton etc. Hifis gehört.
Das Edifier klingt schon sehr gut, spielt präzise etc. aber wenn man direkt dannach die teuren Hifi Boxen anschmeißt kommt einem das Edifier doch wieder fade vor. Ich kann nicht genau beschreiben, was da der Unterschied war (bin auch nicht so der Ton Experte, war mehr just for fun) aber es hört sich einfach anders, besser an. Mehr Details, mehr Dynamik.

Wie gesagt, man (oder zumindest ich) kann es nicht genau beschreiben, man muss es einfach mal gehört haben, dann weiß man, weshalb das so viel kostet.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dann wäre deiner Meinung nach die Entscheidung egal, ob Teufel ode Edifier?



Das Edifier soll nichts destotrotz die besseren Lautsprecher haben, aber ich kann nur das wiedergeben was man hier liest, ich kann mit solchen dingern nix anfangen daher hab ich nur persönliche erfahrung mit nem Teufel CEMPE was nen kollege mal mitgebracht hat. 

@nfsgame korrekt, immer die gleichbleibende qualität gibts eh bei solchen dingern nicht, wenn grad bauteil x billiger ist als bauteil y obwohl beide das gleiche machen wird das billige bauteil eingekauft. 

Aber ich würd auch noch zusätzlich behaupten, nich jeder hört sein System rauschen, weil jeder unterschiedliche ohren hat, der eine is in der lage bis 18khz zu hören und den nervt das rauschen dann extrem, der andere hört nur bis 12khz und nimmt das rauschen so gut wie garnicht wahr.

Grad solche leute die auch gerne sich die Musik per Kopfhörer ins ohr knallen sind typische kanditaten für nen schlechtes gehör was sich besonders bei hohen Tönen bemerkbar macht. Für mich sind Kopfhörer absolutes no go auser beim DJing da gehts einfach net anders, aber selbst da arbeit ich mit tricks.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Januar 2010)

> > Zitat:
> > Zitat von KaiHD7960xx Beitrag anzeigen
> > Ich hab die S530 auch an meinem Sony-DVDplayer laufen.. der Sound ist echt top! Der Bass Subwoofer schaltet sich nur zu wenn er auch wirklich gebraucht wird und ist dann aber richtig satt.
> 
> ...



Sorry habe ich falsch formuliert.  Also ich meine einfach, dass selbst die Satteliten die Mitten sehr gut wieder geben und dass das nicht wie bei billgeren Systemen der Subwoofer übernehmen muss. Der Sub funktioniert natürlich einwanfrei. 

@Blizzard: bei mir rauscht auch nichts(!!)  

Grüße


----------



## coffeinfreak (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte auch kein Rauschen!


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Sorry habe ich falsch formuliert.  Also ich meine einfach, dass selbst die Satteliten die Mitten sehr gut wieder geben und dass das nicht wie bei billgeren Systemen der Subwoofer übernehmen muss. Der Sub funktioniert natürlich einwanfrei.
> 
> @Blizzard: bei mir rauscht auch nichts(!!)
> 
> Grüße


Also nen subwoofer der mitten übernehmen muss ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht über den Weg gebrummt, macht nämlich auch kein sinn, denn ab 120hz kann das menshcliche ohr orten und genau das soll ja bei einem Subwoofer nicht der 'Fall sein. Da kommt, entsprechend des Klangteppichs, der Bass scheinbar aus den Satteliten. Das ist im übrigen stets ein großes Manko von Sattelitensystemen, dass die MItten stets zu schwach herüberkommen.

MfG


----------



## bladiawdi (7. Januar 2010)

wollte nochmal was ganz wichtiges zum brummen/summen anmerken:

habe das Boxensystem jetzt nichtmehr an der Steckerleiste (wo u.a.PC,Monitor,Licht) dranhängen. sondern an einer einzelsteckdose und siehe da das Brummen/summen ist verschwunden!

Nun machen die Boxen wieder richtig spaß 

Höre gerade Soloacustic, die stimmwiedergabe zu hören macht sowas von Spaß !!!


----------



## jura1985 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, nachdem ich diesen Thread schon seit längerem verfolge, dachte ich daran mich nun auch hier im Forum anzumelden. Also es gibt da eine russischsprachige Internetseite welche sich ausschließlich mit Technik befasst. Klar, ich weiß das es hier keinem von Nutzen ist da hier keiner Russisch kann. Aber hier: Edifier S530: íîâûé ëèäåð íà ðûíêå äîðîãèõ àêóñòè÷åñêèõ ñèñòåì ôîðìàòà 2.1 - Àêóñòè÷åñêèå ñèñòåìû - TECHLABS.BY wurden die Edifier S530 ausgiebig getestet und diese sollen sich schon fast auf HiFi Niveau befinden. Also zu dem Preis gibt es nichts was annähernd gleich zu setzen wäre. Auch nicht die Teufel Concept S 200.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2010)

Das problem bei den dinger ist wie ich schon öfter sagte mitunter auch der billig verstärker in solchen Systemen, wenn man mal auf der Edifier Page die technischen daten sich anschaut wird man feststellen das die verstärker mist sind. 
Hier mal nen paar auszüge von der Edifiert Homepage 
2 x 35W + 75W (THD=10%)   nen THD wert von 10% ist wirklich übel, das bedeutet ganz grob und leienhaft ausgedrückt das 10% vom ursprungssignal verfälscht ausgegeben werden. 
Desweiteren auch ganz interesant, die angaben der Frequenzgänge 
Frequency response: L/R: 150Hz ~ 20kHz SW: 20Hz ~ 120Hz  

Das bedeutet das zwischen 120hz und 150hz nen frequenzloch ist. 

Mit Hifi hat das ganze recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Januar 2010)

> Mit Hifi hat das ganze recht wenig zu tun.



um nicht zu sagen: gar nix ^^


----------



## jura1985 (8. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das problem bei den dinger ist wie ich schon öfter sagte mitunter auch der billig verstärker in solchen Systemen, wenn man mal auf der Edifier Page die technischen daten sich anschaut wird man feststellen das die verstärker mist sind.
> Hier mal nen paar auszüge von der Edifiert Homepage
> 2 x 35W + 75W (THD=10%)   nen THD wert von 10% ist wirklich übel, das bedeutet ganz grob und leienhaft ausgedrückt das 10% vom ursprungssignal verfälscht ausgegeben werden.
> Desweiteren auch ganz interesant, die angaben der Frequenzgänge
> ...



Eben nicht wie diese Tests hier belegen: 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/multimedia/2009/test_edifier_s330d_s530d/

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=8519&page=1

Ich habe gelesen dass:

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass der Subwoofer nur bis 120 Hz  	arbeitet. Natürlich entsteht deswegen aber kein Loch von 30 Hz. Der  	Subwoofer hört nicht schlagartig bei 120 Hz auf, sondern er wird ab diesem  	Punkt mit steigender Frequenz immer leiser. Genauso steigen die Satelliten  	nicht erst bei 150 Hz ein, sondern sind auch vorher schon aktiv, nur eben  	leiser. Tatsächlich hat Edifier diese beiden Frequenzen sehr gut gewählt,  	denn es ist fast kein Übergang vom Subwoofer zu den Satelliten zu hören.  	Eventuell eine ganz leichte Zurückhaltung in diesem Frequenzbereich, was  	aber durchaus angenehm ist.

Zum vergleich das schwächere Edifier S330 hat - Frequency response: L/R: 140Hz ~ 20kHz SW: 20Hz ~ 120Hz

Hieße deiner Meinung nach das Edifier S330 wäre qualitativ besser. Da angeblich Frequenzloch von 20Hz.

Ok THD Wert von 10% ist echt nicht berauschend, aber bei dieser Preisklasse kann man nichts besseres erwarten a la CANTON.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2010)

Du es ist mir schon klar das die frenzenzen mit einer bestimmten flanke abfallen und nicht apprupt. Nichts desto trotz ist der frenquenzgang nicht annähern linear. Und Hi Fidely bedeutete ursprünglich mal so unverfälscht wie nur möglich. 

Solche Systeme mit HiFi zu vergleichen is einfach absurd  Nur heute zählt ja schon nen WalkmanHandy als Hifi .... 

Ich sag auch nicht das man was besseres in der preisklasse erwarten kann, aber so hoch preisen würd ich das zeug auch nich es ist nen Multimedia System fernab von irgendwelchen HiFi niveau


----------



## jura1985 (8. Januar 2010)

ok, einigen wir uns auf (möchtegern) HiFi

Aber im ernst, klar sind sie nicht mit ESI oder SYRINCS zu vergleichen, das sind ja auch locker 300€ aufpreis, aber 150€ sind sie denke ich schon wert.


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang, dass der Subwoofer nur bis 120 Hz      arbeitet. Natürlich entsteht deswegen aber kein Loch von 30 Hz. Der      Subwoofer hört nicht schlagartig bei 120 Hz auf, sondern er wird ab diesem      Punkt mit steigender Frequenz immer leiser.


Richtige Subwoofefr fallen genau bei der eingestellten Trennfrequenz ab. Selbstverständlich bekommt man das mit einer passiven Frequenzweiche nicht hin, da bedarf es schon einer aktiven Frequenzweiche, die mit mind. 20db trennt.

Folglich ensteht bei diesem System sehr wohl ein Frequenzloch wo der Bereich von 120 bis 150hz nicht akustisch hörbar dargestellt werden kann. Für Musik eher schlecht, bei Filmen nicht so wichtig.

Für mich wäre so ein System nichts da ich gerne elektronische Musik höre und genau in dem Bereich die kickenden Mitten Anfangen. Folglich fehlt der notwändige Druck für eine ordentliche Wiedergabe auch bei leisen Pegeln.

p.s.: Dein geposteter Link zeigt im Übrigen das Frequenzloch sogar auf. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## jura1985 (9. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Richtige Subwoofefr fallen genau bei der eingestellten Trennfrequenz ab. Selbstverständlich bekommt man das mit einer passiven Frequenzweiche nicht hin, da bedarf es schon einer aktiven Frequenzweiche, die mit mind. 20db trennt.
> 
> Folglich ensteht bei diesem System sehr wohl ein Frequenzloch wo der Bereich von 120 bis 150hz nicht akustisch hörbar dargestellt werden kann. Für Musik eher schlecht, bei Filmen nicht so wichtig.
> 
> ...



Hast du meinen letzten Beitrag nicht gelesen? Das die Lautsprecher keine HiFi sind sehe ich ein. Bei dem Preis gibt es aber nichts besseres. Nenn mir mal ein Lautsprechersystem das in dieser Preisklasse besser ist. Und erwähn bloß nicht Teufel. Die geben nicht mal Ihre Frequenzbereiche an.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal ein Lautsprechersystem das in dieser Preisklasse besser ist. Und erwähn bloß nicht Teufel. Die geben nicht mal Ihre Frequenzbereiche an.



ESI NEAR05 B-STOCK


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

Oder Magnat Monitor-Serie -> Schon StandLS sind für schlappe 120 € erwerbar. Die schießen dir die Edifier locker weg. Auch dfenc´s Empfehlung scheint ja nicht so schlecht zu sein. 

Auch wenn Edifier als Pc-System ok ist, mit Hifi hat das nicht mal im Geringsten, aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Auch meine Klipsch sind vom Hifi entfernt.

Ein Subwoofer trennt selbst mit ner aktiven Frequenzweiche nicht sauber ab, entweder enorm hochwertig oder aber eben Pech


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Naja okay Magnat Monitor darfst nich als verlgleich nehmen, das sind Passiv Lautsprecher, die Edifier sind ja "aktiv" Lautsprecher, daher fällt mir am ehsten als konkurenz in der preisklasse Aktive Monitore ein. 

So richtig High fidely sind z.b Elektrostaaten Lautsprecher von Martin Logan wobei die auch nen Subwoofer benötigen, oder die berüchtigen Nautilanten. Preisklasse meist jenseits der 10000€ für die Lautsprecher allein !

Achso nochwas, wer denkt nur weil bei Edifier 20hz als tiefste frequenz angegeben ist, das diese auch brauchbar wiedergegeben wird der täuscht sich mal gewalltig, die 20hz werden warscheinlich mit ner -20db flanke erreicht aber um wirklich 20hz zu erreichen die auch noch linear zu den anderen frequenzen verläuft brauchs ein paar dinge. Membranfläche... viel membranfläche, mehrere woofer und am besten nen riesen BR Gehäuse.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2010)

Jap, "echte" 20Hz brauchbar wiedergeben können zum Beispiel Subwoofer vom Schlage eines Nubert AW-1000 oder wenns nen stück hochwertiger sein soll ein Monitor Audio PLW-15 (38cm Chassis ).
Guckt euch die mal im Vergleich zum Edifiersub an, der erscheint da wie nen Spielzeug .


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Schau dir meine woofer an  in meinem großen BR kannste 10 von den Edifier reinstellen 
Die andere sache ist ich glaub nur wenige haben ne ahnung wie fatal 20hz rüberkommen. Ab 30runter fängt das ganze haus bei uns an zu Wackeln und die rolläden meines nachbarn klappern deutlich hörbar, und das bei ner Lautstärke die noch recht human ist, nen kollege dem ich lezt ne hörprobe gegeben hab, hat mich auch dezent drauf hingewiesen das meine große fensterscheibe etwas bedenklich vibriert *g*
Das in dem Video hier sind 26hz .... das lied nutz ich auch gern um Anlagen an die grenze zu bringen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cedfX-gzHuM


----------



## jura1985 (9. Januar 2010)

mal was anderes, was haltet ihr von den elac microstar 2.1 bt, Produkte: Micro Systeme - MicroSTAR 2.1 BT

ich bekomme diese nämlich für 500€....sind sie das geld wert?


@dfence, 
die esi sind aber 2.0 und nicht 2.1.....denke mit dem bass eines 2.1 systems kommen sie nicht mit


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

@Jura denken heist nicht wissen  Schonmal nen pärchen Aktiv Monitore gehört ? Die produzieren Bässe ziemlich gut. Nen Subwoofer ist nicht mass aller dinge wenn es um Bass geht. Du kannst durchaus mit nem Stereo System bessere bässe erzielen als mit nem Brüllwürfel 2.1 System. 
Auserdem ist der klang stimmiger. 

Was das Elac ding angeht, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie teuer heutzutage mist sein kann.
1000€ für so ein System ? Da bekommste nen Stereo HiFi System was dieses ding 10 mal in den schatten stellt, und das ist mein voller ernst ! 

Was mich an dem Elac ding stört, also bei einem 1000€ System kann ich erwarten bzw erwarte ich definitiv das auch Technische angaben zum Verstärker, Frequenzgang, Leistung und co angeben werden, aber ich finde dazu rein garnix. Und Lautsprechergehäuse aus Alu, also sowas ...., das zeug vibriert mehr als nen MDF gehäuse. Keine ahnung also ich find nix was irgendwie die 1000€ rechtfertigen, selbst für 500€...

Edit ; ok nu habsch doch nen paar technische daten gefunden, paar daten sehen gut aus, aber wiederum fehlen mir wichtige angaben zum verstärker, als ich würd trotzdem keine 500€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## jura1985 (9. Januar 2010)

wenn du die einzelnen lautsprecher anklickst kommen alle technischen daten, haben auch gut in tests abgeschnitten. ich möchte mir halt ein 2.1 system zulegen. die sateliten sollten nicht alzugroß sein und der sub auch unter den tisch passen. habe die elac heute mal probegehört, hören sich echt gut an. aber 500€ sind nen stolzes sümchen.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja ich hab die daten schon gesehen, aber wie gesagt vom hocker hauen tun mich die daten jetz nich, zumal da grundlegende angaben zum den Verstärkern fehlen.
 das ich sagen würd Jawohl da sind 1000€ gerechtfertigt, 500€ rechtfertigen so nen ding auch nicht, besonder Elac nuja den besten ruf geniesen die auch nicht in sachen Lautsprecher. 

Aber im grunde muss der klang dir gefallen und nicht mir oder irgendjemand ausm Forum  Von daher wennse dir klanglich gefallen und du bereit bist 500€ zu investieren.


----------



## jura1985 (9. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

willst du uns damit jetz das schöne frequenzloch vom Edifier zeigen was ich vorher schon erwähnte  
Und genau wie ich sagte, 20Hz werden nur mit -20db wiedergegeben ....... 

Tja physik phsyik die lässt sich nich so einfach austricksen *g* 

Mit dem bild hast nur alles bestätigt was ich über das Edifier gesagt hab


----------



## jura1985 (9. Januar 2010)

den übergang...


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2010)

Jep der übergang is schlecht mit nem 10db abfall bei 150hz ..... 
Sag ich doch, das ist nen frequenzloch.


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

hey mich würden die technischen daten der teufel concept c200 usb interessieren... kenst du die? also frequenzspektrum der sats und des subs...ich finde nichts im netz


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Nope kenn ich nicht, normal befass ich mich eigentlich garnicht mit solchen Systemen, aus den von mir genannten gründen. Aber die werden auch nicht besser abschneiden *g*


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

ja gut, aber was soll ich mit hochwertigsten nahfeldmonitoren anfangen wenn die mir dan so richtig klarmachen wie mieß mp3 qualität so ist....so richti genießen kann man musik dan auch nicht immer


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> hey mich würden die technischen daten der teufel concept c200 usb interessieren... kenst du die? also frequenzspektrum der sats und des subs...ich finde nichts im netz



ein Frequenzdiagramm hab ich jetz nicht gefunden, aber ich hab mal mit Audacity ein paar Tests gemacht, das Programm ist dafür mit seinen Tongeneratoren wirklich super!
Hab das ganze jetzt mal an meinem Teufel CE300 probiert:
Sinuswelle beginnend bei 50Hz, Frequenz steigt innerhalb von 30 Sekunden auf 200Hz, Amplitude gleichbleibend, Frequenzanstieg linear. Nun braucht man dem Ton nurnoch zuzuhören oder wenn man ein Pegelmessgerät hat kann man den Pegel natürlich auch ganz genau ausmessen. Mit meinem Gehör habe ich beim Concept E300 auf jeden Fall ein ziemliches Frequenzloch irgendwo zwischen 100 und 170Hz ausgemacht, ich schätze daher mal, das die Frequenzdiagramme der Teufel-Systeme in etwa genauso aussehen werden. Das ist halt bei solche kleinen Systemen nicht anders machbar.


----------



## DaStash (10. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ein Frequenzdiagramm hab ich jetz nicht gefunden, aber ich hab mal mit Audacity ein paar Tests gemacht, das Programm ist dafür mit seinen Tongeneratoren wirklich super!
> Hab das ganze jetzt mal an meinem Teufel CE300 probiert:
> Sinuswelle beginnend bei 50Hz, Frequenz steigt innerhalb von 30 Sekunden auf 200Hz, Amplitude gleichbleibend, Frequenzanstieg linear. Nun braucht man dem Ton nurnoch zuzuhören oder wenn man ein Pegelmessgerät hat kann man den Pegel natürlich auch ganz genau ausmessen. Mit meinem Gehör habe ich beim Concept E300 auf jeden Fall ein ziemliches Frequenzloch irgendwo zwischen 100 und 170Hz ausgemacht, ich schätze daher mal, das die Frequenzdiagramme der Teufel-Systeme in etwa genauso aussehen werden. Das ist halt bei solche kleinen Systemen nicht anders machbar.


Ich glaube das sind typische Frequenzerläufe bei low/midrange x.1 Systemen. Abhilfe schaffen da nur richtige Säulenboxen gepaart mit einem SUB für die richtig tiefen Frequenzen oder Säulensysteme mit integrierten Aktivsub, wie es zum zum Beispiel bei Canton üblich ist. 

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Januar 2010)

Leute hier geht es um ein 2.1 System für 135€ bei dem der Klang und die Abstimmung echt in Ordnung ist, ich verstehe nicht was man sich da so aufregen kann .......


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ein Frequenzdiagramm hab ich jetz nicht gefunden, aber ich hab mal mit Audacity ein paar Tests gemacht, das Programm ist dafür mit seinen Tongeneratoren wirklich super!
> Hab das ganze jetzt mal an meinem Teufel CE300 probiert:
> Sinuswelle beginnend bei 50Hz, Frequenz steigt innerhalb von 30 Sekunden auf 200Hz, Amplitude gleichbleibend, Frequenzanstieg linear. Nun braucht man dem Ton nurnoch zuzuhören oder wenn man ein Pegelmessgerät hat kann man den Pegel natürlich auch ganz genau ausmessen. Mit meinem Gehör habe ich beim Concept E300 auf jeden Fall ein ziemliches Frequenzloch irgendwo zwischen 100 und 170Hz ausgemacht, ich schätze daher mal, das die Frequenzdiagramme der Teufel-Systeme in etwa genauso aussehen werden. Das ist halt bei solche kleinen Systemen nicht anders machbar.



Den test kannst auch gleich wieder vergessen  
Erstens, kein Kalibrietes Messmikro, zweitens haste nicht berücksichtigt das ne Soundkarte auch nicht sauber und linear spielt das muss man erstmal kompensieren durch einmessen.
Aber schau mal wenn du so tests gerne machst, es gibt ein programm was relativ genau messen kann wenn man alles richtig macht 

Einfach messen mit JustOct


@Jura Man sollte halt keine Mp3 nehmen in schrecklicher quali, ich hör ja auch sehr viel MP3 über meine Anlage allerdings sind die in guter Quali  d.h über 384kbit


----------



## DaStash (10. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Leute hier geht es um ein 2.1 System für 135€ bei dem der Klang und die Abstimmung echt in Ordnung ist, ich verstehe nicht was man sich da so aufregen kann .......


Wir regen uns doch nicht auf, sondern diskutieren nur die Nachteile eines solchen Systems. 

MfG


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @Jura Man sollte halt keine Mp3 nehmen in schrecklicher quali, ich hör ja auch sehr viel MP3 über meine Anlage allerdings sind die in guter Quali  d.h über 384kbit



Was sol ich dazu sagen. Ich hatte bisher als PC-Lautsprecher-Sysem das Logitech Z-2300. Und da macht es ab 192kbit keinen unterschied mehr. Aber das Z-2300 ist auch meiner Meinung nach das miserabelste was man für den Preis kaufen kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Den test kannst auch gleich wieder vergessen
> Erstens, kein Kalibrietes Messmikro, zweitens haste nicht berücksichtigt das ne Soundkarte auch nicht sauber und linear spielt das muss man erstmal kompensieren durch einmessen.
> Aber schau mal wenn du so tests gerne machst, es gibt ein programm was relativ genau messen kann wenn man alles richtig macht
> 
> Einfach messen mit JustOct



es ging dabei ja auch nicht um ein wissenschaftlich korrektes Messverfahren sondern um einen groben Eindruck wie sich das Teufel CE300 in dem kritischen Bereich anhört  Die Trennfrequenz hab ich bewusst wie in der BDA des E300 auf 150Hz eingestellt, so würden es schließlich die überwiegende Zahl der Nutzer auch machen, da wird sich kaum jemand hinstellen und die korrekte Trennfrequenz ausmessen ^^

Das von dir verlinkte Programm ist auf der Website leider nicht mehr erhältlich, schade...ich hätte es schon gern mal ausprobiert.
Naja, wie auch immer, ansonsten halte ich eh nicht viel von solchen Tests und Messdaten, denn ein LS kann einen (fast) perfekt linearen Frequenzgang haben und trotzdem bescheiden klingen.


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

@coffeinfreak

Was wiegt den 1 Satelit des Edifier s530d? Finde es nirgends.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Oh sorry, eben seh ich es auch das man mittlerweile das Abo nehmen muss um das programm zu erhalten, aber die Demoversion ist noch vorhanden zum runterladen ! , und für 24€ im Jahr kann man sich eigentlich schon überlegen, kann man ja nachm jahr wieder kündigen, so nen programm und paar Hefte rund um Hifi sind doch nicht verkehrt. ( Das soll keine werbung sein ich hab mit dennen garnix am hut )


----------



## querinkin (10. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> @coffeinfreak
> 
> Was wiegt den 1 Satelit des Edifier s530d? Finde es nirgends.



Wiegt ziemlich genau 1.9kg.


----------



## Astaroth (10. Januar 2010)

Da ich das System jetzt auch seit Weihnachten habe hab ich es gerade testweise mal digital über das SPDIF Kabel angeschlossen, da das ja vor allem bei meinen Onboardsound (irgendn Realtek HD Audio) wesentlich bessere Qualität bieten soll.
Wirklich nen Unterschied hör ich jetzt nicht raus, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl das der Bass etwas besser ist. 
Jetzt hab ich oft was von ASIO gelesen, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit foobar und Flac-Files, was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Das kannst gleich wieder ausm gedächniss streichen  Denn dein Onboard kann mit Asio nix anfangen, dazu brauchst du ne Soundkarte die Asio fähig ist. 

Und naja klar hörst beim Edifier nicht den unterschied raus, so gut ist das System auch nicht das es jetz jeden soundunterschied raushörst.Zumal wenn du mit MP3´s musik hörst dann brauchst dich eh net zu wundern *g*


----------



## Astaroth (10. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das kannst gleich wieder ausm gedächniss streichen  Denn dein Onboard kann mit Asio nix anfangen, dazu brauchst du ne Soundkarte die Asio fähig ist.
> 
> Und naja klar hörst beim Edifier nicht den unterschied raus, so gut ist das System auch nicht das es jetz jeden soundunterschied raushörst.Zumal wenn du mit MP3´s musik hörst dann brauchst dich eh net zu wundern *g*


Nur mal so, MP3s welche richtig kodiert wurden kannst auch du nicht von ner Flac File zum Beispiel unterscheiden.
Außerdem gibt es durchaus möglichkeiten mit meiner Soundkarte ASIO zu nutzen, wozu gibts ASIO 4 all, aber mich interessiert es halt was für nen praktischen Nutzen ich davon hätte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Januar 2010)

Mp3´s werden zu Unrecht schlecht gemacht, klar sind da Schwankungen drin, und wer sich 128 kbit MP3´s zieht dem ist sowieso nicht zu Helfen. 320 Kbit MP3´s von der eigenen OriginalCD sind qualitativ nahe der CD anzusiedeln. Aber meistens kommt es auf das System an, sowie auf die subjektive Fehleinschätzung.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2010)

Jungs es ist mir schon klar das MP3 mit hoher bitrate kaum bis garnicht mehr vom original datenträger zu vergleichen sind, ihr müsst mich da nich belehren ( ich glaub in anderen threads hab ich die leute darüber belehrt .... ) vorallem nicht wenn nen großteil meiner Musiksammlung auch aufm Rechner ist als Mp3  

Mir is auch klar das es Asio4all gibt, aber damit machst die Soundkarte auch nicht besser.

Ich zitiere mal :

Es gibt eine Lösung in Form eines sehr kleinen Treibers, der zudem auch noch gratis zu haben ist: ASIO4ALL ermöglicht auch auf Consumer-Karten Latenzen, wie Profis sie brauchen. Natürlich wird der Klang der Karte auch durch diesen Treiber nicht profi-like, aber zum Sammeln von Erfahrungen und zum Erforschen der Möglichkeiten digitaler Audioproduktion ist dieses Programm unschätzbar"


----------



## martinyyyy (10. Januar 2010)

So,

ich habe mir nun die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, da ich im mom genau vor der Frage stehe "Teufel C 200 USB oder das Edifier S530".

Hat es den nun mittlerweile jemand direkt verglichen (Also nicht aus dem Gedächtnis aus)?

Den rein Preislich würde es bei mir auf etwa das selbe hinauslaufen (210€ für das Teufel oder 140€ + 60€-70€ für eine Soundkarte).

Achja, so Sachen wie Ruf oder Herkunft sind bei mir eher zweitrangig. Mir geht es rein um das Sounderlebnis.


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

martinyyyy schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe mir nun die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, da ich im mom genau vor der Frage stehe "Teufel C 200 USB oder das Edifier S530".
> 
> ...




Naja bei all dem Ruf den Teufel hat werden deren Lautsprecher nicht in Deutschland produziert. Nicht mit den 40 Mann die man da beschäftigt. Wird höchstens in Deutschland wie die meisten anderen Firmen es machen nur zusammengebaut um dan made in Germany zuschreiben. Ausserdem hält Teufel es nicht für nötig brauchbare Technische Daten anzugeben....aleine schopn aus diesem Grund würde ich dir von den C200USB abraten. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung....Meines Wissens nach haben einige User die Lautsprecher (Subjektiv) verglichen und sind überwiegend der Meinung die Edifier seien besser....aber letztendlich solltest du selber ausprobieren...und das mit der Soundkarte ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch....so gut ist die Teufel USB-Soundkarte angeblich garnicht.


----------



## coffeinfreak (10. Januar 2010)

Das Edifier ..... und die USB Soundkarte vom Teufel ist eher schrott ....


----------



## martinyyyy (10. Januar 2010)

So, scheinbar wird das Edifier auf manchen Seiten als S530 und auf manchen als S530D verkauft. Was ist der Unterschied? Denn wenn beide einen digitalen Anschluss haben, kann man sich die (neue) Soundkarte ja sparen.


edit// Achja, unterstütz das Edifier den PCM Stream ?


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

meines wissens nach gibt es nur noch s530d zu kaufen....ohne d = kein digitaler anschluß...vielleicht geben manche verkäufer ohne d an...


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

martinyyyy schrieb:


> So, scheinbar wird das Edifier auf manchen Seiten als S530 und auf manchen als S530D verkauft. Was ist der Unterschied? Denn wenn beide einen digitalen Anschluss haben, kann man sich die (neue) Soundkarte ja sparen.
> 
> 
> edit// Achja, unterstütz das Edifier den PCM Stream ?




hast du schon jemanden gefunden der in kürzester zeit liefern kann? möchte es heute auch bestellen aber überall nicht verfügbar und auf wartezeiten hab ich keine lust


----------



## martinyyyy (10. Januar 2010)

Habe es bei Caseking bestellt.

Lieferbar ab 29.1..
war das beste was ich gefunden hab, wo ich mir auch sicher bin das es ein 530D ist.

Stimmt meine Aussage von oben eigentlich? Das meinte nämlich ein Freund das es wenn ich digital Ausgang hab die Soundkarte ziemlich egal sei.


----------



## jura1985 (10. Januar 2010)

martinyyyy schrieb:


> Stimmt meine Aussage von oben eigentlich? Das meinte nämlich ein Freund das es wenn ich digital Ausgang hab die Soundkarte ziemlich egal sei.



Wie ich gelesen habe: ja
Aber eine Hochwertige Soundkarte ersetzt es nicht...


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das kannst gleich wieder ausm gedächniss streichen  Denn dein Onboard kann mit Asio nix anfangen, dazu brauchst du ne Soundkarte die Asio fähig ist.


Stimmt so nicht. Es gibt allg. ASIO Treiber, mit dennen man fasst jede Soundkarte betreiben kann:
ASIO4ALL - Universal ASIO Driver
Eignet sich besonders gut zum Musikmachen ohne das man sich eine extra Soundkarte dafür kaufen muss. 



dfence schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Lösung in Form eines sehr kleinen Treibers, der zudem auch noch gratis zu haben ist: ASIO4ALL ermöglicht auch auf Consumer-Karten Latenzen, wie Profis sie brauchen. Natürlich wird der Klang der Karte auch durch diesen Treiber nicht profi-like, aber zum Sammeln von Erfahrungen und zum Erforschen der Möglichkeiten digitaler Audioproduktion ist dieses Programm unschätzbar"


Wenn man aber eine OnBoardsoundkarte per SPDIF oder Optisch oder gar per HDMI anschliesst, dasnn gibt es i. d. R. auch keinen akustischen Unterschied mehr, da der D/A Wandler nicht mehr von der Soundkarte verwendet wird. Rein analog gesehen kann ich dir aber Recht geben, da gibt es Unterschiede zwischen billig und teuer. 



martinyyyy schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe mir nun die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, da ich im mom genau vor der Frage stehe "Teufel C 200 USB oder das Edifier S530".
> 
> ...


Zum Teufel gibt es auf jeden Fall sehr viele Testberichte in denen das System teils auch als Testsieger hervorgeht.
Tesberichte-Übersicht

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Ja klar weil Teufel Boxen immer übertrieben gut getestet werden, das es besser klingt als ein Logitech ist nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

Selbst PCGH hat die Teufelserie als Testsieger gekürt und das ist sogar ein sehr aktueller Test(12/09). 

Also wenn ich die Wahl zwischen zwei Komponenten habe, dann schaue ich mir die jeweiligen testberichte an und entscheide anhand dessen für welches System ich mich entscheide und in dem Fall würde ich mich anhand der Test eindeutig für das Teufelsystem entscheiden. Oder wie sollte ich mich anhand der zur verfügung stehenden Test sonst entscheiden? Außerdem wurde doch bei Gamer-Network ein Edifiersystem getestet, was sich hinter dem Teufelsystem auf Platz zwei einordnete. 

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Januar 2010)

@Dastash lese dir mal die ersten Seiten durch  Du brauchst mich nicht zu belehren, ich habs schon hundert mal hier geschrieben das die Soundkarte kaum bis nix am sound beeinflusst wenns über optisch ausgeht, deswegen nutze ich ja auch Onboard Sound optisch am AV Receiver, und lediglich bei 5.1 ausgabe nutze ich die X-FI analog. 

Und warum schreibst mir eigentlich das es Asio4All gibt, mein text ist NUR entstanden wegen den Asio4All treibern, die machen halt aus ner Onboard Soundkarte auch keine Musikerkarte, und Zero Latenz kannst eh vergessen, somit ist das für Musiker wieder uninteresannt, für einsteiger aber ganz brauchbar. 
Achja ich bin hobby Musiker..... und weis gott kein leie was HiFi Technik und co angeht


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Selbst PCGH hat die Teufelserie als Testsieger gekürt und das ist sogar ein sehr aktueller Test(12/09).
> 
> Also wenn ich die Wahl zwischen zwei Komponenten habe, dann schaue ich mir die jeweiligen testberichte an und entscheide anhand dessen für welches System ich mich entscheide und in dem Fall würde ich mich anhand der Test eindeutig für das Teufelsystem entscheiden. Oder wie sollte ich mich anhand der zur verfügung stehenden Test sonst entscheiden? Außerdem wurde doch bei Gamer-Network ein Edifiersystem getestet, was sich hinter dem Teufelsystem auf Platz zwei einordnete.
> 
> MfG



Ich hatte auch beide Systeme hier, der Unterscheid ist einfach das ist FREI schreibe und nicht mit Sponsorn im Hinterkopf.....
Siehe Teufel Magnum PE, klingt ja doch so toll.......  Das bei den Systemen ein Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Bass liegt sollte dir klar sein, wenn du gute Satelliten willst nimm das Edifier.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> ... AV Receiver, und lediglich bei 5.1 ausgabe nutze ich die X-FI analog.


 Warum nutzt du bei 5.1 den Analogausgang, liegt das an den Soundblasterkarten? Hatte da mal sowas gelesen, dass die 5.1 Daten nur ber PCM über Analogausgang und nicht digital per Coax oder optisch ausgegeben werden?


> Und warum schreibst mir eigentlich das es Asio4All gibt, mein text ist NUR entstanden wegen den Asio4All treibern, die machen halt aus ner Onboard Soundkarte auch keine Musikerkarte, und Zero Latenz kannst eh vergessen, somit ist das für Musiker wieder uninteresannt, für einsteiger aber ganz brauchbar.
> Achja ich bin hobby Musiker..... und weis gott kein leie was HiFi Technik und co angeht


Also ersten habe ich das geschrieben, weil ich direkt auf dein Comment geantwortet hatte und die nachfolgende Diskussion noch garnicht gelesen hatte. Zweitens habe ich ja geschrieben das es nicht mit allen Karten geht aber mit sehr vielen. Ich kann die Asio4All Treiber bei mir auf dem Laptop laufen lassen und schliesse externe USb Devices mit einer Latenz von 9ms an. Vorher hatte ich in etwa 60-80ms Latenz, jeh nach Einstellung. 
Somit sind die Treiber schon eine sehr gute Alternative wenn man nicht eine Soundkarte kaufen möchte, welche zur bereits bestehenden mehrere 100€ kostet. Im Übrigen habe ich eine M-Audio Soundkarte mit der ich die 0ms Latenz schon fast erreicht habe.  Bei optimiertem System kann ich sie in Cubase mit 1ms Latenz laufen lassen. Bei hoher Systemlast fürt das dann aber zu Knacksern, so das der Dauerbetrieb nur mit 3ms erreicht werden kann.



coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Das bei den Systemen ein Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Bass liegt sollte dir klar sein, wenn du gute Satelliten willst nimm das Edifier.


Das kommt aber in den verschiedenen Test anders rüber. 

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Was kommt anders rüber? Wenn du wirklich glaubst das die Satelliten vom C200 besser sind kauf es aber der Test von Gamer Network ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Was kommt anders rüber?


Der Eindruck durch die verschiedenen Test´s. Da schneidet einfach das Teufelsystem besser ab.

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Poste mal alle Links hier rein, würde die gerne sehen und bitte nicht den 1/4 Seite Test von PCGH


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Poste mal alle Links hier rein, würde die gerne sehen und bitte nicht den 1/4 Seite Test von PCGH


Hab ich doch schon, siehe weiter oben. Da sind alle test aufgeführt.

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du bei 5.1 den Analogausgang, liegt das an den Soundblasterkarten? Hatte da mal sowas gelesen, dass die 5.1 Daten nur ber PCM über Analogausgang und nicht digital per Coax oder optisch ausgegeben werden?
> Also ersten habe ich das geschrieben, weil ich direkt auf dein Comment geantwortet hatte und die nachfolgende Diskussion noch garnicht gelesen hatte. Zweitens habe ich ja geschrieben das es nicht mit allen Karten geht aber mit sehr vielen. Ich kann die Asio4All Treiber bei mir auf dem Laptop laufen lassen und schliesse externe USb Devices mit einer Latenz von 9ms an. Vorher hatte ich in etwa 60-80ms Latenz, jeh nach Einstellung.
> Somit sind die Treiber schon eine sehr gute Alternative wenn man nicht eine Soundkarte kaufen möchte, welche zur bereits bestehenden mehrere 100€ kostet. Im Übrigen habe ich eine M-Audio Soundkarte mit der ich die 0ms Latenz schon fast erreicht habe.  Bei optimiertem System kann ich sie in Cubase mit 1ms Latenz laufen lassen. Bei hoher Systemlast fürt das dann aber zu Knacksern, so das der Dauerbetrieb nur mit 3ms erreicht werden kann.
> 
> ...



Also die X-FI nutz ich bei der 5.1 ausgabe lediglich bei spielen, da mir Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect fehlt. Für DTS und DD Ausgabe von ner DVD oder Blueray nuzt ich den Onboards Sound, gibt absolut keine probleme bei der 5.1 bzw 6.1 ausgabe ( dolby digital EX 6.1 ) über spdif.
Würde zwar auch mit der X-FI gehen allerdings hat die als digital ausgang nur klinkenstecker, und ich hab kein bock mit adaptern und co rumzuspielen, also nutz ich den optischen ausgang vom Onboard. 

Mir is schon klar das Asio4all die latenz extrem drückt, aber zero Latenz ist unmöglichm und selbst ne Latenz von 9ms ist für Musiker nicht aktzeptabel. 
Die X-FI schaft btw 5ms ohne das sie anfängt zu kratzen oder sonstiges ( Reason 4 )  Mit meiner Prodigy HD2 bekomm ich 2ms hin. 

Ne kleine M-Audio sollte aber schon in der lage sein Zero Latenz rüberzubringen, zumindest bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die Audiophil 2496 das kann. 

So aber jetz wirds doch bisl arg OT lassen wir das besser.


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon, siehe weiter oben. Da sind alle test aufgeführt.
> 
> MfG



Ich sehe keine Links, stellen wir doch die Systeme mal gegenüber

Teufel C200USB:

- guter Bass
- "schlechtere" Satelliten
- wenig Anschlüsse
- gute Verarbeitung
- nur der Bass & die Lautstärke sind einstellbar
- Preis von 200€


Edifier S530:

- weniger Bass
- "bessere" Satelliten
- VIEL mehr Anschlüsse
- gute Verarbeitung
- Einiges an mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten
- Preis von 135€ (65€ weniger)

Wenn das Teufel gewinnt ist das ausschließlich auf den Bass zurück zu führen, es ist einfach falsch das die Satelliten besser klingen, mit der Teufelbrille klingen sie natürlich besser (deutscher Hersteller )
Nochmal, der Test von Gamer Network ist einfach nur schlecht, wenn ich mir die Awards schon anschauen wird mir schwindelig....

Und hier ein Gegentest:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » » Review: Edifier S530 - Top oder Flop ?


Edit: Gamer-Network hat das Teufel mit der internen USB Soundkarte getestet die wirklich um einiges schlechter klingt und damit haben die es verglichen ... zudem wird nichtmal beschrieben warum das Teufel besser ist, ein grottiger Test.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage, hat eigentlich das Edifiersystem auch eine aktive Frequenzweiche, wie das vergleichbare Teufelsystem verbaut?

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Die Antwort weißt du doch selber 
Wieso rückt Teufel keine detaillierten Daten raus, klingelts?


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Die Antwort weißt du doch selber
> Wieso rückt Teufel keine detaillierten Daten raus, klingelts?


Ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ich es nicht wissen würde.  Also hat das Edifiersystem eine aktive Frequenzweiche drinne?
Die zweite Frage kann ich dir auch nicht genau beantworten, k. A.. Ich weiß eben nur, dass das Teufelsystemen, so wie man es im Internet nachlesen kann, öfter getestet wurde und auch gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse erziehlt hat. Also kann ich anhand der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Tests, da ich ja nicht beide Systeme akkustisch vergleichen konnte, mich nur für das Teufelsystem entscheiden, wenn ich denn überhaupt so ein System kaufen würde. 

Unter 5.1 kommt mir eh nichts mehr in die Wohnung. 
Meine nächste Anschaffung wird evtl. das Teufel Theater 3 Hybrid mit passenden AV Verstärker sein. Das ist ein echter P/L Hammer. 

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Du willst es nicht kapieren ...... ich kenne jetzt nur 2 Tests wo das Teufel besser ist, einmal PCGH und dann noch Gamer Network wobei der Test einfach nur schlecht ist.
Hingegen kenne ich einen Test wo das Edifier besser ist und dazu einige Usermeinungen die das gleiche denken.

Also ich werde jetzt hierzu nicht mehr viel schreiben aber schau dir den Test von Gamer Network doch bitte mal genau an, dann sollte dir so einiges auffallen. Alles weitere mit " Teufel vs. Edifier " bitte nicht mehr hier im Thread sonst hört das nie auf.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht kapieren ...... ich kenne jetzt nur 2 Tests wo das Teufel besser ist, einmal PCGH und dann noch Gamer Network wobei der Test einfach nur schlecht ist.
> Hingegen kenne ich einen Test wo das Edifier besser ist und dazu einige Usermeinungen die das gleiche denken.
> 
> Also ich werde jetzt hierzu nicht mehr viel schreiben aber schau dir den Test von Gamer Network doch bitte mal genau an, dann sollte dir so einiges auffallen. Alles weitere mit " Teufel vs. Edifier " bitte nicht mehr hier im Thread sonst hört das nie auf.


Was ist denn nun mit der aktiven Frequenzweiche?



coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Hingegen kenne ich einen Test wo das Edifier besser ist und dazu einige Usermeinungen die das gleiche denken.


Ist das der letzte Link den du gepostet hattest, wenn ja, woraus geht hervor, dass das Edifier besser ist, dass kann ich nämlich nicht finden?!

MfG


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub coffeinfreak kennt kine ANtwort auf deiner Frage wegen der Weiche. Man kann nur vermuten, aber Ich denke im Subwoofer wird eine drin sein sowie im Sattelit zusätzlich noch eine. 

Und ob Teufel oder Edifier ist ne Glaubensfrage, klanglich werden sich beide nicht soo viel nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ich glaub coffeinfreak kennt kine ANtwort auf deiner Frage wegen der Weiche. Man kann nur vermuten, aber Ich denke im Subwoofer wird eine drin sein sowie im Sattelit zusätzlich noch eine.


Das eine drinn ist, davon gehe ich aus, die Frage ist ja ob aktiv oder passiv, wobei natürlich aktiv zu bevorzugen wäre. 


> Und ob Teufel oder Edifier ist ne Glaubensfrage, klanglich werden sich beide nicht soo viel nehmen.


Das stimmt allerdings, sehe ich genauso. Ich müsste auch beide Systeme ersteinmal akkustisch vergleichen um das selber beurteilen zu können. Im Moment kann ich für mich nur von den unterschiedlichen Tests ausgehen und da, so habe ich das jedenfalls recherchiert, schneidet die Teufelanlage im Schnitt besser bzw. gleich ab.

Allerdings warte ich ja noch auf eine Antwort von Coffeinfreak, in welchem Test genau das Edifiersystem besser als das Teufelsystem abgeschnitten hat?!


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2010)

Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass das System nirgends lieferbar ist. Na dann kann ich meine Kaufentscheidung wohl noch 2 Wochen überdenken.


----------



## jura1985 (11. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass das System nirgends lieferbar ist. Na dann kann ich meine Kaufentscheidung wohl noch 2 Wochen überdenken.




Na das spricht doch für sich würde ich sagen

Zu den Teufel Tests: Ich kenne keinen Testbericht der Autobild (als Beispiel) wo ein nicht deutsches Auto gewonnen hätte...auch wenn es um Welten hochwertiger, besser ausgestattet, günstiger, eine bessere Pannenstatistik u.s.w hatte... man wäre hier im Lande auch ziemlich dumm ausländische produkte in Tests als Testsieger abschneiden zu lassen weil sonst hier die Wirtschaft den Bach untergehen würde.  Versteht mich nicht falsch, das macht man so in jedem Land, bei der eigenen produktpalette ist man natürlich sofort Parteiergreifend. klar kommt ihr jetzt mit: es sind auch ausländische tests dabei. aber keine die einen Direktvergleich gemacht haben. Also edifier vs teufel. Also finde ich persönlich kann man auch nicht unbedingt Behaupten die edifier seien schlechter....Einfach mal selber testen oder auch gegeneinander testen und die schlechteren zurückschicken.

ich will hiermit nicht sagen das Teufel schlechte Lautsprecher macht, aber die Messlatte aller dinge sind SIE jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Na das spricht doch für sich würde ich sagen
> 
> Zu den Teufel Tests: Ich kenne keinen Testbericht der Autobild (als Beispiel) wo ein nicht deutsches Auto gewonnen hätte....



Hast was vergessen: es gewinnt *IMMER* VW, egal ob Golf, Passat, Golf Variant, T5, Sharan... Weil bei einem Golf für die Lachnummer von 20 k € natürlich NIE ein Luxusmercedes (S-Klasse) oder -Audi (A8)  mithalten kann. Geht ja nicht. Vw gewinnt. Immer.

Genug OT ^^


----------



## coffeinfreak (11. Januar 2010)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ich glaub coffeinfreak kennt kine ANtwort auf deiner Frage wegen der Weiche. Man kann nur vermuten, aber Ich denke im Subwoofer wird eine drin sein sowie im Sattelit zusätzlich noch eine.
> 
> Und ob Teufel oder Edifier ist ne Glaubensfrage, klanglich werden sich beide nicht soo viel nehmen.



Naja es steht nirgends was dazu. Ich sag mal so, egal ob aktiv oder passiv, so lange eine Konstruktion gut funktioniert ist sie immer gerechtfertigt.
Den Vergleich mit Autobild und VW wollte ich nicht bringen (arbeite selber bei Audi/VW) aber danke das ihr es trotzdem gemacht habt 

Computerbase schreibt z.b das der Subwoofer vom Motiv 5 kräftiger ist als wie der des Edifier S550, ich hab hier beide Systeme stehen ... der Edifier Sub drückt um einiges mehr und spielt dabei noch präziser.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Na das spricht doch für sich würde ich sagen
> 
> Zu den Teufel Tests: Ich kenne keinen Testbericht der Autobild (als Beispiel) wo ein nicht deutsches Auto gewonnen hätte...auch wenn es um Welten hochwertiger, besser ausgestattet, günstiger, eine bessere Pannenstatistik u.s.w hatte... man wäre hier im Lande auch ziemlich dumm ausländische produkte in Tests als Testsieger abschneiden zu lassen weil sonst hier die Wirtschaft den Bach untergehen würde.  Versteht mich nicht falsch, das macht man so in jedem Land, bei der eigenen produktpalette ist man natürlich sofort Parteiergreifend. klar kommt ihr jetzt mit: es sind auch ausländische tests dabei. aber keine die einen Direktvergleich gemacht haben. Also edifier vs teufel. Also finde ich persönlich kann man auch nicht unbedingt Behaupten die edifier seien schlechter....Einfach mal selber testen oder auch gegeneinander testen und die schlechteren zurückschicken.
> 
> ich will hiermit nicht sagen das Teufel schlechte Lautsprecher macht, aber die Messlatte aller dinge sind SIE jedenfalls nicht.


Ich weiß was du meinst aber das stimmt leider nicht. 
Teufel THX speaker system named Best Of The Year, German loudspeaker brand storms the UK | Home Cinema Choice

Das was du meinst betrifft nur Schlüsselmärkte die eine große Auswirkung auf das Bruttosozialprodukt haben und da gehört ein kleinen Audiounternehmen sicherlich nicht dazu und in etlichen anderen Tests gewinnen oft auch ausländische Boxen. 

MfG


----------



## coffeinfreak (12. Januar 2010)

Schau doch mal was die getestet haben, bei Audi gibts auch Autos von 20000€ bis 150000€


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst aber das stimmt leider nicht.
> Teufel THX speaker system named Best Of The Year, German loudspeaker brand storms the UK | Home Cinema Choice
> 
> Das was du meinst betrifft nur Schlüsselmärkte die eine große Auswirkung auf das Bruttosozialprodukt haben und da gehört ein kleinen Audiounternehmen sicherlich nicht dazu und in etlichen anderen Tests gewinnen oft auch ausländische Boxen.
> ...


Stimmt, in den HiFi-Zeitschriften gewinnen nicht unbedingt die deutschen Produkte, sondern die des Herstellers, der am meisten Werbung in der jeweiligen Zeitschrift platziert und diese somit finanziert.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Das war ein Beispiel, da gab es noch mehr aber was ich damit darlegen wollte sollte klar sein. 
Ich denke einfach das jura mit der Aussage falsch liegt, dass nur deutsche Anbieter Bestplätze erhalten, dass kann ich so nicht bestätigen, auch nicht, wenn ich mir Bestenlisten von Hifimagazinen anschaue. 

Und das nur die oben sind die mehr Werbung schalten, ausschliesslich aus dem Grunde, halte ich für Humbug.  Vielleicht liegt es nur ienfach daran das diejenigen die gut sind und entsprechend Umsatz machen, sich solche Werbeflächen, die so bei 1000 bis 9000€ pro A4 Seite liegen, leisten können.

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das war ein Beispiel, da gab es noch mehr aber was ich damit darlegen wollte sollte klar sein.
> Ich denke einfach das jura mit der Aussage falsch liegt, dass nur deutsche Anbieter Bestplätze erhalten, dass kann ich so nicht bestätigen, auch nicht, wenn ich mir Bestenlisten von Hifimagazinen anschaue.
> 
> Und das nur die oben sind die mehr Werbung schalten, ausschliesslich aus dem Grunde, halte ich für Humbug.  Vielleicht liegt es nur ienfach daran das diejenigen die gut sind und entsprechend Umsatz machen, sich solche Werbeflächen, die so bei 1000 bis 9000€ pro A4 Seite liegen, leisten können.
> ...


Guck dir doch das ganze HighEnd/Voodoo-Geschwurbel in solchen Zeitschriften an, das ist doch nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.

Da werden dann allenernstes Netzwerkkabel usw. auf ihren Klang getestet:





			
				Stereo 12/08 schrieb:
			
		

> Geben sie sich beim Netzwerk-Aufbau nicht mit No-Name Strippe aus dem Elektromarkt um die Ecke ab. Greifen sie auch hier zu Markenware, und gönnen sie sich möglichst ein Kabel der Kategorie 6. Das kostet nicht die Welt und der Klanggewinn wird es ihnen Danken.


Und sowas ist leider keine Seltenheit.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Guck dir doch das ganze HighEnd/Voodoo-Geschwurbel in solchen Zeitschriften an, das ist doch nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Da werden dann allenernstes Netzwerkkabel usw. auf ihren Klang getestet:
> Und sowas ist leider keine Seltenheit.




Ich schmeis mich weg, naja es muss auch dumme Leute geben .


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Guck dir doch das ganze HighEnd/Voodoo-Geschwurbel in solchen Zeitschriften an, das ist doch nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Da werden dann allenernstes Netzwerkkabel usw. auf ihren Klang getestet:
> Und sowas ist leider keine Seltenheit.


Aha und weil es einen unsinnigen Artikel gibt kann man das auf alle Audiotests abmünzen oder was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen? 

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

Leider ist sowas allerdings keine Ausnahme, genau das gleiche gab es auch schon mit USB- und Stromkabeln. Und bei Lautsprecherkabeln ist das ja sowieso Standard: "wie wenn jemand den Vorhang beiseite gezogen hätte"

Der absolute Hammer sind dann aber solche Tests (diesmal von areadvd.de, auch wenn das keine Zeitschrift ist):AREA DVD Hardware


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Leider ist sowas allerdings keine Ausnahme, genau das gleiche gab es auch schon mit USB- und Stromkabeln. Und bei Lautsprecherkabeln ist das ja sowieso Standard: "wie wenn jemand den Vorhang beiseite gezogen hätte"


 Kannst du mal den kompletten Link zu dem "Kabeltuning" schicken, damit ich den Zusammenhang nachvollziehen kann? Nicht das da ein zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde. 


> Der absolute Hammer sind dann aber solche Tests (diesmal von areadvd.de, auch wenn das keine Zeitschrift ist):AREA DVD Hardware


Was soll damit genau sein?

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du mal den kompletten Link zu dem "Kabeltuning" schicken, damit ich den Zusammenhang nachvollziehen kann? Nicht das da ein zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.


Leider nicht, da es solche Sachen (wenn überhaupt) immer nur temporär im Internet gibt.



> Was soll damit genau sein?
> 
> MfG


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass so ein "Tuning" etwas bringt und tatsächlich alles besser wird?


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da es solche Sachen (wenn überhaupt) immer nur temporär im Internet gibt.


 Naja, dann lassen wir mal das Beipsiel besser außen vor, wenn man es nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. 


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass so ein "Tuning" etwas bringt und tatsächlich alles besser wird?


Na sicherlich. Was denkst du warum es HighEnd Hardware gibt? Beispiel Plattenspieler. Da wird gegenüber den normalen so viel getuned, dass dadurch hörbar die Quallität verbessert wird. Beispiel Kabel der Tonabnehmer. Es ist akkustisch nachvollziehbar und auch messbar, dass reine Silberkabel sich dafür am besten eignen. Oder das man bei highendPlattenspieler zwei an statt ein Motor nimmt um eine bessere Gleichlaufleistung zu erhalten. Da könnte man noch ewig viele Beispiele nennen.

Tuning wird ja nicht zum Spaß an der Freude gemacht sondern verfolgt genau zwei Zeile, optische Verbesserung(Design) und Leistungsverbesserung(besseres Bild, besserer Sound, mehr Ps bei Autos etc....)

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

Dass Tuning beim Motor eines Plattenspielers Sinn ergeben kann, bestreite ich nicht. In dem Fall geht es aber um so Sachen wie das Austauschen von Elkos oder Dioden. Natürlich wird von denen dann noch die Hersteller/Typen-Bezeichnung entfernt, um die Arbeit möglichst wenig nachvollziebar zu machen bzw. zu verbergen, dass doch nur Standard-Teile für ein paar € verbaut werden. Was eigentlich gemacht wird und warum das so funktionieren soll, wird natürlich auch geheim gehalten.
Und für sowas nimmt der dann 1000€...

Da möchte ich wetten, dass nichtmal der Tuner selbst sein Werk von einem Standard-Gerät in einem Blindtest unterscheiden kann.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Tja, dass ist in dem Fall eher spekulativ, weil wir beide sicherlich nicht die notwändige Kompetenz haben dies beurteilen zu können aber i. d. R. macht Tunig Sinn und man erhält einen Mehrwert dadurch, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen brauchen. 

MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, dass ist in dem Fall eher spekulativ, weil wir beide sicherlich nicht die notwändige Kompetenz haben dies beurteilen zu können aber i. d. R. macht Tunig Sinn, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen.
> 
> MfG


Solche mehr als Zweifelhaften Tunings gibt es haufenweise und hat IMHO auch wenig mit Sinn zu tun. Es gibt einfach Leute, die an sowas glauben und dann bereit sind Geld dafür zu zahlen. Genauso wie es Leute gibt, die hunderte € für lautsprecherkabel ausgeben und behaupten, dass sie viel besser klingen würden.

Ein Paradebeispiel für das, was im HighEnd-Bereich teilweise so verkauft wird, ist z.B. der Phonosophie Bi-Wiring-Adapter für 170€. Du siehst, ein simpler Y-Adapter in einem Gehäuse, das wertig wirken, aber vor allem den simplen Inhalt verschleiern soll. Auf Wunsch gibt es das Ding übrigens auch mit integriertem "Kabelanimator".

Und weil ich wissen wollte, was der Kabelanimator so animiert, habe ich gleich noch einen rausgesucht (Bild 4)



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Der Kabel Animator benötigt keine elektrische Energie, er arbeitet strikt      nach physikalischen Gesetzmässigkeiten. Er sorgt für die geordnete Bewegung      und Ausrichtung der Elektronen in der Materie.
> Er besteht wie alle Artkustik Produkte aus natürlich energetisierten      Quarzkristallen.
> Einsatzbereich: Alle Kabelverbindungen.
> Die Animatoren haben einen Wirkungskreis von bis 7cm. NF Verbindungen können      also mit einem Animator bestückt werden.[/FONT]


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2010)

> Leider ist sowas allerdings keine Ausnahme, genau das gleiche gab es auch schon mit USB- und Stromkabeln.



Dazu mal ein Link

Das in den Wänden ganz normale 2,5mm² Kupfer- bzw. bei Altbauten teilweise noch Alu-Strippen liegen scheint solche Leute nicht zu interessieren.



> Beispiel Kabel der Tonabnehmer. Es ist akkustisch nachvollziehbar und auch messbar, dass reine Silberkabel sich dafür am besten eignen.



Wie ist das denn bitte physikalisch zu erklären? o.O
Sicher sollte man beim Plattenspieler aufgrund der niedrigen Spannungen (0-10mV-Bereich) gut leitfähige Kabel verwenden, aber ein 30cm-Kupferkabel hat nun beim besten Willen nicht den nötigen Widerstand um den Klang merklich zu verschlechtern.
Dieses Zeug ist in meinen Augen alles Geldschneiderei, und im HiFi-Bereich lassen es leider viel zu viele Kunden mit sich machen, eben weil man wegen des Placeboeffektes wirklich meint, der Klang sei besser geworden wenn man sich ein 500€ Tonarmkabel einbaut. 
Die einzigen Dinge die beim Plattenspieler zählen sind ein vernünftiger Tonabnehmer, ein Motor mit möglichst niedriger Gleichlaufschwankung und ein gut justierbarer Tonarm.


----------



## Astaroth (12. Januar 2010)

Ist es eigentlich möglich nen Plattenspieler an das Edifier anzuschließen? Da bräuchte man dann noch nen Vorverstärker, richtig?
Was währen den empfehlenswerte Plattenspieler + Vorverstärker zum Einstieg, Budgetmäßig wäre um so niedriger um so besser  
Der Klang sollte allerdings dennoch akzeptabel sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich nen Plattenspieler an das Edifier anzuschließen? Da bräuchte man dann noch nen Vorverstärker, richtig?
> Was währen den empfehlenswerte Plattenspieler + Vorverstärker zum Einstieg, Budgetmäßig wäre um so niedriger um so besser
> Der Klang sollte allerdings dennoch akzeptabel sein.



Mit Phonovorverstärker ist das gar kein Problem.
Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Das Einsteigersegment ist immernoch breit gefächert ^^

sehr günstige Schiene z.B wäre ein Plattenspieler von eBay (Dual oder Thorens sind da gute Marken) oder ein neu gekaufter günstiger Technics SL-1210-Klon, z.B. von Reloop (günstigster ist der Reloop RP-1000 Mk3).
Dazu brauchst du dann den genannten Vorverstärker, wie zum Beispiel diesen. Deutlich besser, aber auch teurer wäre der NAD PP2.
Um das ganze zu komplettieren brauchst du noch einen Tonabnehmer, der macht auch das meiste aus beim Klang eines Plattenspielers. Da wären im niedrigen Preissegment zum Beispiel der Audio Technica AT95 oder beispielsweise das Ortofon Vinyl Master White für Einsteiger zu empfehlen. Mehr zu investieren würde bei dem Edifier-System nicht lohnen, da sollte man dann schon einen Verstärker samt Kompakt- oder Standlautsprecher haben.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bitte physikalisch zu erklären? o.O


Durch die Leitfähigkeit. 


> Die einzigen Dinge die beim Plattenspieler zählen sind ein vernünftiger Tonabnehmer, ein Motor mit möglichst niedriger Gleichlaufschwankung und ein gut justierbarer Tonarm.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aufbau, verwend. Materialien etc. tragen auch zum Ergebnis bei. Und genau dort wird ja auch angesetzt, siehe zwei Motoren---> besserer Gleichlauf, magnetische Aufhängung des Plattentellers ohne mech. Kontakt zum Motor---> keine Störresonanzen mehr, höheres Gewicht--->weniger störende Störresonanzen, Silberkabel im Tonabnehmer--->verlustfreieres Abtasten der Spurrillen etc..

MfG


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ein Paradebeispiel für das, was im HighEnd-Bereich teilweise so verkauft wird, ist z.B. der Phonosophie Bi-Wiring-Adapter für 170€. Du siehst, ein simpler Y-Adapter in einem Gehäuse, das wertig wirken, aber vor allem den simplen Inhalt verschleiern soll. Auf Wunsch gibt es das Ding übrigens auch mit integriertem "Kabelanimator".
> 
> Und weil ich wissen wollte, was der Kabelanimator so animiert, habe ich gleich noch einen rausgesucht (Bild 4)


Tja, leider kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ob dem wie geschildert so ist oder nicht, da ich mich speziell in dem Bereich nicht so auskenne.

Beispiel.
Ich hielt es auch mal für unwarscheinlich das man keine stinkenden Hände mehr nach dem Zwiebelschneiden hat, wenn man sich anschliessend diese mit einem Edelstahlball wäscht aber siehe da, es hat funktioniert, auch wenn sich die physikalische Erklärung dafür abenteuerlich anhört.  (Ionisierung etc.)

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2010)

> Durch die Leitfähigkeit.


Soso, und wieviel kleiner ist denn der Widerstand einer 30cm-Silberleitung gegenüber einer 30cm-Kupferleitung? Selbst wenn da messbare Unterschiede bestehen sind diese mit sicherheit nicht rauszuhören. Jedes nanometer kleine Staubkörnchen in der Vinyl-Rille verursacht tausendmal mehr Verzerrung, Rauschen und weiß ich nicht alles.



> siehe zwei Motoren---> besserer Gleichlauf


Motoren können schon seit Jahrzehnten so gut gefertigt werden, dass man auch mit einem einzelnen Motor Schwankungen von unter 0,01% erreicht. Solche Gleichlaufschwankungen sind nicht hörbar.



> magnetische Aufhängung des Plattentellers ohne mech. Kontakt zum Motor---> keine Störresonanzen mehr, höheres Gewicht--->weniger störende Störresonanzen


Ich gebe zu, mein rel. günstiger Reloop RP-2000 Mk3 erzeugt durch den Plattenteller leichte Resonanzgeräusche (hörbar als gleichmäßig wiederkehrendes Rauschen wenn der Tonarm in der Halterung ist und keine Musik gespielt wird, aber auch dann nur wenn der Verstärker auf Vollgas steht)
Aber bereits 300€-Player erzeugen keine hörbaren Resonanzen mehr. Wozu ein Plattenspieler unbedingt 100%ig gegen Trittschall abgesichert sein muss ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar, wenn ich Vinyl höre setze ich mich während des Hörens hin und genieße die Musik. Wenn ich dafür keine Zeit oder Lust habe höre ich halt CD.



> Ich hielt es auch mal für unwarscheinlich das man keine stinkenden Hände mehr nach dem Zwiebelschneiden hat, wenn man sich anschliessend diese mit einem Edelstahlball wäscht aber siehe da, es hat funktioniert, auch wenn sich die physikalische Erklärung dafür abenteuerlich anhört.  (Ionisierung etc.)


Die Erklärung dafür ist nicht halb so abenteuerlich wie die Erklärungsversuche der High-End-Schmieden um dem Kunden Kabel für mehrere Tausend Euro anzudrehen. Ganz einfache Chemie...Säuren + Metalle = Reaktion 

Also selbst wenn es durch sog. "Tuning-Maßnahmen" irgendwelche physikalischen Änderungen gibt sind diese meist garnicht hörbar, oder wenn, dann braucht man dazu eine HiFi-Anlage die mehr kostet als ein Einfamilienhaus.
Vinyl ist nunmal analog und nicht so "HiFi" wie eine gut abgemischte CD, aber trotzdem liebe ich das Vinyl und mir gefällt der analoge Klang auch besser. 

Aber irgendwie ist das alles ziemlich OT ^^


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Gut ich merke schon, du bist eben kein Vertreter des HighEnd Segments ist ja auch ok.  Aber diejenigen, die den "optimalen" Sound per Vinyl haben wollen, die kaufen sich bestimmt kein Plattenspieler um 300E. 

Ich selber besitze auch Plattenspieler die mich ca. 400€ das Stück gekostet haben und der sound ist für meine Ansprüche was ich damit machen will völlig ok aber ich habe auch schon einmal einen mehrere tausend € teuren Schallplattenspieler gehört und selbst als nicht audiophieler hört man den Unterschied deutlich heraus. Quasi CD Quallität mit den warm klingenden Vorteilen von dem Medium Vinyl. 

Fazit ist, wer der optimal/absoluten Hörgenuß haben will, muss auch dementsprechend optimierte Hardware kaufen, da kommt man nicht drum herum und die dafür benötigten Maßnahmen in der Herstellung, wie ich ein paar Wenige schon aufzählte, sind in dem Bereich eben ein Muss um die gewünsche High End Quallität erreichen zu können. 

Man könnte also sagen das ein HighEnd Hörerlebnis das Resultat etlicher kleiner, für Außenstehende unsinnige, Optimierungen sind.  

MfG


----------



## martinyyyy (12. Januar 2010)

ich will euch jetzt nicht doof anmachen oder so, weil ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen habt.

aber hier geht es nicht um Plattenspieler 

BTT


----------



## T2theK (12. Januar 2010)

hat caseking aufgeschlagen
will mir auch das edifier system kaufen und seh jetzt dass des bei case king 199€ kostet
freie Marktwirtschaft is ja ganz gut, aber dass angebot un nachfrage den prei regeln is *******
btw wo es grad um HIFI geht: gibt in der GQ vom Dezember ne nette Kolumne von einem Andreas Wenderoth. Der hat sich kleine Goldschälchen(7 Stück) an die Wand kleben lassen, um so den Sound zu verbessern.1000 euro das stück Zitat: "Die Wirkung der Klangschalen war spektakulär. Die fingerhutgroßen Schalen von Acoustic System, die, vereinfacht gesagt, dem Klang Obertöne himzufügen, sind, obwohl unter Vodoo Verdacht stehend, eines der effektivsten Mittel des Klangtunings überhaupt." wtf, als ob ne schale den sound von ner 25 000euro anlage(gehobener Mittelklassewagen) soviel geiler machen könnte
am ende gibts noch ne kaufempfehlung für hifi-bausteine: Stromleitung: Netzsteckerleiste von isotek im Wert von 2500euro
ich frag da jetz ma die "experten"
kann man so unterschiede mit nem normalen Ohr überhaupt hören un steht dieses verbesserte sounderlebnis überhaupt im verhältnis zum preis?
der Autor nennt das selbst sogar eine krankheit


----------



## querinkin (12. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Computerbase schreibt z.b das der Subwoofer vom Motiv 5 kräftiger ist als wie der des Edifier S550, ich hab hier beide Systeme stehen ... der Edifier Sub drückt um einiges mehr und spielt dabei noch präziser.



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, ich spüre den Bass meines Edifier S530D noch im Raum über meinem Zimmer. Der Fussboden fibriert und das auf mittlerer Lautstärke! xD
Habe das Set nun eine knappe Woche und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zu den Teufel Systemen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit eines anzuhören.


----------



## martinyyyy (12. Januar 2010)

T2theK schrieb:


> hat caseking aufgeschlagen
> will mir auch das edifier system kaufen und seh jetzt dass des bei case king 199€ kostet



Das ist natürlich bitter, bei mir hat es alles insgesamt noch 140€ gekostet.

bei hardwareversand gibt es das system auch noch zu einem akzeptablen preis, allerdings wird hier kein Datum sondern eine lieferzeit von über 1 woche angeben. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Edifier, 2.1 Sound System, S530, schwarz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2010)

> kann man so unterschiede mit nem normalen Ohr überhaupt hören un steht dieses verbesserte sounderlebnis überhaupt im verhältnis zum preis?


Wie du an der Diskussion zwischen mir und DaStash siehst gibt es da durchaus kontroverse Meinungen zu solchen teueren "Tuningmaßnahmen".
Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass sowas alles völliger Blödsinn ist und dem Kunden nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen soll. Ein Stromkabel für 2500€ ist völliger Schwachsinn, es soll lediglich Strom liefern und sowohl das Kabel hinter der Steckdose als auch das Kabel im Gerät vom Netzstecker zum Trafo sind ganz billige Stromkabel. Wenn man tatsächlich meint, der Klang würde durch sowas besser werden, ist das einfach Einbildung, denn das teure *muss* ja besser klingen. Aber solche Sachen wurden schon oft genug durch Blindtests wiederlegt.
Eine sehr interessante Literatur zu diesem Thema ist diese Seite.
Da werden die sachen alle streng physikalisch betrachtet, wer also ein wenig Ahnung von Physik hat sollte erkennen, dass solch teure Kabel etc. nur Geldschneiderei sind.


----------



## jura1985 (12. Januar 2010)

leute kommt schon, back to topic. 


hab mir die Preise für das Edifier S530d auch  heute angeschaut und war schockiert, hab noch schnell bei hardwareversand bestellt...alles zusammen knapp 146€... allerdings wie bereits erwähnt wurde: kein lieferdatum angegeben...aber wird denke ich nicht so lange dauern.... ach und noch was: hardwareversand hat auch beim d >> s530(d) gespart...ob es sich hier um die nicht d variante handelt? eher nicht oder?


----------



## coffeinfreak (13. Januar 2010)

S530 mit oder ohne D ist egal.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

T2theK schrieb:


> btw wo es grad um HIFI geht: gibt in der GQ vom Dezember ne nette Kolumne von einem Andreas Wenderoth. Der hat sich kleine Goldschälchen(7 Stück) an die Wand kleben lassen, um so den Sound zu verbessern.1000 euro das stück Zitat: "Die Wirkung der Klangschalen war spektakulär. Die fingerhutgroßen Schalen von Acoustic System, die, vereinfacht gesagt, dem Klang Obertöne himzufügen, sind, obwohl unter Vodoo Verdacht stehend, eines der effektivsten Mittel des Klangtunings überhaupt." wtf, als ob ne schale den sound von ner 25 000euro anlage(gehobener Mittelklassewagen) soviel geiler machen könnte
> am ende gibts noch ne kaufempfehlung für hifi-bausteine: Stromleitung: Netzsteckerleiste von isotek im Wert von 2500euro
> ich frag da jetz ma die "experten"


 Bitte poste mal den Link zu dem Artikel oder mach mal nen screen und poste den. Ich will das ungern ungelesen kommentieren. 
Zu dem Stromkabel/Netzsteckerleiste wäre es auch net wenn du mal einen Link posten könntest.


> kann man so unterschiede mit nem normalen Ohr überhaupt hören un steht dieses verbesserte sounderlebnis überhaupt im verhältnis zum preis?
> der Autor nennt das selbst sogar eine krankheit


Viele HighEndtunings stehen für den Ottonormaluser nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis aber welche die sich dem Thema verschworen haben, sowohl finanziell als auch leidenschaftlich, sind eben bereit die Mehrkosten, welche dem Anschein nach exponential zum Nutzen ansteigen, in Kauf zu nehmen um eben den perfekten oder jeh nach Kapital, bestmöglich Sound zu erreichen.

Und so utopisch sind die Preise teilweise gar nciht. Schaut euch dochmal an aus welchen Materialien HighEnd Soundsysteme gebaut sind. Das ist das Feinste vom Feinsten(Beispiel Boxen: Mahagoni, Granit etc.). Da macht eben schon alleine das Material locker die Hälfte des Gesamtpreises aus. Der Rest geht dann auf Zusatzkomponenten und vor allem die hochwertige Verarbeitung die eben oftmals handgefertigt sind drauf. Und im Zeitalter der industriellen Fertigung sind handgefertigte Dinge um ein Vielfaches teurer.

Aber egal jetzt, dass füührt zuuuu weit und die kleinen Edifiers gehen dabei unter. 

MfG


----------



## Astaroth (13. Januar 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, ich spüre den Bass meines Edifier S530D noch im Raum über meinem Zimmer. Der Fussboden fibriert und das auf mittlerer Lautstärke! xD
> Habe das Set nun eine knappe Woche und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zu den Teufel Systemen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit eines anzuhören.


Dann hast du aber sicherlich den Subwoofer sehr weit hochgeregelt und die Basseinstellung auch verändert?
Denn so stark ist der Bass bei mir bei weitem nicht, vielleicht auch ein Konfigurationsfehler?
Hab das System per SPDIF angeschlossen und hab ne Realtek Soundkarte (onboard) finde da im Menü allerdings keine Einstellungen die den Subwoofer betreffen würden.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber sicherlich den Subwoofer sehr weit hochgeregelt und die Basseinstellung auch verändert?
> Denn so stark ist der Bass bei mir bei weitem nicht, vielleicht auch ein Konfigurationsfehler?
> Hab das System per SPDIF angeschlossen und hab ne Realtek Soundkarte (onboard) finde da im Menü allerdings keine Einstellungen die den Subwoofer betreffen würden.



Bauliche gebenheiten in den verschiedenen Häusern tragen auch nochmal ihren großen teil dazu bei. Ne decke mit nem Hohlraum und Holzboden schwingt eher mit als ne massive Betonplatte


----------



## querinkin (13. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber sicherlich den Subwoofer sehr weit hochgeregelt und die Basseinstellung auch verändert?
> Denn so stark ist der Bass bei mir bei weitem nicht, vielleicht auch ein Konfigurationsfehler?
> Hab das System per SPDIF angeschlossen und hab ne Realtek Soundkarte (onboard) finde da im Menü allerdings keine Einstellungen die den Subwoofer betreffen würden.



Jep. Subwoofer auf +10 und Bass auf +6.  Kommt natürlich auch auf den Song an. Für mich ist der Bass für die Grösse genügend stark. Aber wie gesagt ich habe auch nicht wirklich einen Vergleich zu einem anderen System.



dfence schrieb:


> Bauliche gebenheiten in den verschiedenen Häusern tragen auch nochmal ihren großen teil dazu bei. Ne decke mit nem Hohlraum und Holzboden schwingt eher mit als ne massive Betonplatte



Richtig. Holzboden.


----------



## jura1985 (13. Januar 2010)

leute wißt ihr was komisch ist. bei pc games hardware wurde das teufel concept c 200 usb getestet mit der note 1,71
PC Lautsprecher Test: Meinungen zu Teufel Concept C 200 USB bei idealo.de

und das edifier wurde mit der note 1,64 getestet
PC Lautsprecher Test: Meinungen zu Edifier S530-D bei idealo.de

also da frag ich mich wo das teufel concept den der testsieger sein soll wenn es eine schlechtere testnote bekommt???


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Weil in dem Test das Edifiersystem nicht mitgetestet wurde. Das Edifiersystem ist ein Einzeltest.

MfG


----------



## Naumo (13. Januar 2010)

hi leute! hab vor mir dieses system zu kaufen
nun meine frage: wie schließe ich meinen rechner an das system am besten an? hab das maximusIIIformula mit dieser "tollen" soundkarte, die aber ausreichen sollte denk ich.
nehm ich da ein klinke auf cinch kabel und schließ den rechner so an den "PC" eingang an oder benutz ich nen digitalen eingang? wenn ja coax oder optisch


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Wenns geht natürlich digital. 
Ansonsten gehst du von Klinke auf Chinch. 

MfG


----------



## rytme (13. Januar 2010)

Kabel bekommst du ne Standard 3.5mm Klinke dabei, damit kannstes eigtl direkt in Betrieb nehmen, es sei den du willst es Digital anschließen, dann müsstet du dir noch nen Kabel kaufen.


----------



## Naumo (13. Januar 2010)

ah ok also wäre da das "standart" kabel dabei.. 

was spricht eigentlich gegen das C2 von edifier.. hat da jemand erfahrung? kostet keine 70€, hat ne fernbedienung und nen externen verstärker


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Nein er brauch kein xtra Kabel kaufen.

@Naumo
Du kannst nen ganz normales Chinchkabel nehmen, natürlich nur eine Seite, um beispielsweise den Coaxialanschluss zu nutzen. 

MfG


----------



## querinkin (13. Januar 2010)

rytme schrieb:


> Kabel bekommst du ne Standard 3.5mm Klinke dabei, damit kannstes eigtl direkt in Betrieb nehmen, es sei den du willst es Digital anschließen, dann müsstet du dir noch nen Kabel kaufen.



Digitales Kabel ist ebenfalls bereits enthalten.


----------



## jura1985 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage die das Edifier s530d in SCHWARZ betrifft.

Also ich hab jetzt ne menge bilder von dem Set gesehen und einmal ist die Lackierung so matt mit so punkten/pigmenten hier zum beispiel:
http://loa.com.vn/image/speaker/edifier/s530s2.1/S530.jpg

und auf anderen bildern sind die sateliten im klavierlack abgebildet, hier ein beispiel:
http://article.tech-labs.ru/img/article/7375/DSC03228.jpg

ahm, handelt es sich bei den matten um die ältere version oder was, oder ist das einfach glücks/pechsache???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaub du hast die bilder falsch verlinkt, die sind nämlich beide absolut identisch


----------



## jura1985 (14. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast die bilder falsch verlinkt, die sind nämlich beide absolut identisch



Oh, danke, habs nun abgeändert...jetzt kannst nochmal schauen


----------



## querinkin (14. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage die das Edifier s530d in SCHWARZ betrifft.
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt ne menge bilder von dem Set gesehen und einmal ist die Lackierung so matt mit so punkten/pigmenten hier zum beispiel:
> http://loa.com.vn/image/speaker/edifier/s530s2.1/S530.jpg
> ...



Das zweite Bild ist qualitativ schlecht. Somit siehst du die Punkte nicht. Ich habe das Edifier S530D (schwarz) hier neben mir stehen und es ist definitiv gepunktet.


----------



## jura1985 (14. Januar 2010)

wie ist es eigentlich mit den punkten, und allgemein dem lack....ist das hochwertig oder eher komisch? ich hab halt einen klavierlack-schwarzen monitor und die solten schon halbwegs passen...hab schon an das edifier s730 gedacht, aber die 100€ aufpreis wegen dem lack wären schon hart


----------



## Astaroth (14. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich mit den punkten, und allgemein dem lack....ist das hochwertig oder eher komisch? ich hab halt einen klavierlack-schwarzen monitor und die solten schon halbwegs passen...hab schon an das edifier s730 gedacht, aber die 100€ aufpreis wegen dem lack wären schon hart


Der Lack wirkt sehr hochwertig und zu nem schwarzen Monitor passt das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## coffeinfreak (14. Januar 2010)

S730 = glänzend
S530 = matt


----------



## rytme (14. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> S550 und S730 = glänzend
> S530 = matt



Mein S550 ist auch gepunktet  
Mein S730 davor war in normalen Klavierlack.


----------



## jura1985 (14. Januar 2010)

rytme schrieb:


> Mein S550 ist auch gepunktet
> Mein S730 davor war in normalen Klavierlack.




cool, da du beide schon hattest bzw. hast, welche findest du besser, also rein optisch?


----------



## coffeinfreak (15. Januar 2010)

Glänzend sieht besser aus, dachte zwar das S550 ist auch glänzend aber naja. Der Klavierlack ist halt empfindlicher.


----------



## rytme (15. Januar 2010)

Die Klavierlacklackierung ist sicherlich etwas schöner, allerdings achtet man eh kaum darauf.


----------



## coffeinfreak (15. Januar 2010)

Also beim auspacken ist mir der Klavierlack sofort ins Auge gestochen


----------



## rytme (15. Januar 2010)

Schon aber du starrst ja eh nicht die ganze Zeit auf die Boxen, aus nem Meter Entfernung siehst du die kleinen Pigmente eh nicht mehr


----------



## jura1985 (15. Januar 2010)

naja mal schauen, habs mir ja bestellt...wens nicht ins gesammtbild past dan schick ich die wieder ein und hol mir die s730er...brauche zwar die leistung nicht unbedingt aber schaden kanns ja nicht


----------



## querinkin (15. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> naja mal schauen, habs mir ja bestellt...wens nicht ins gesammtbild past dan schick ich die wieder ein und hol mir die s730er...brauche zwar die leistung nicht unbedingt aber schaden kanns ja nicht



Nur wegen des Aussehens würde ich das auf keinen Fall tun. Naja aber muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## martinyyyy (15. Januar 2010)

naja, jeder so wie er will. Ich hab mir extra die weißen geholt weil die in meinem Raum "verschwinden". Und das gesprenkelte sorgt dafür das es nicht zu stark spiegelt


----------



## Spiczek (17. Januar 2010)

Ich lese jetzt hier auch schon ne Weile mit, weil ich auch nach einem neuen 2.1 System suche.
Und ich möchte mal zu einigem was sagen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil in dem Test das Edifiersystem nicht mitgetestet wurde. Das Edifiersystem ist ein Einzeltest.



Meinst du nicht, dass es egal ist, ob 1 oder 20 getestet werden? Das Bewertungs- und Testprozedere wird PCGH nicht wegen einem oder 20 Testobjekten ändern.



DaStash schrieb:


> Gut ich merke schon, du bist eben kein Vertreter des HighEnd Segments ist ja auch ok.



Solche Äusserungen kommen immer dann, wenn die Argumentationsluft recht dünn wird. Mit anderen Worten sagst du doch nur, "Ich hab Recht und du keine Ahnung!"


Und zu den ganzen Stromkabeln usw., solch eine 2500€ teure Steckerleiste lohnt auch nur dann, wenn ich ein anderes Material als Kupfer in meinem Haus oder Wohnung verbaut habe.

Das ich bei entsprechender Länge eines Kabels die Qualität oder den Querschnitt ändern muss, da geh ich mit. Aber ganz ehrlich. Meinst du wirklich, dass ich bei einem 50cm optischen Kabel einen messbaren Unterschied zwischen Oehlbach und Discounter finde?

Zum Topic. Ich hoffe dass das System langsam mal verfügbar wird, damit ich es mal testen kann.


----------



## jura1985 (17. Januar 2010)

Spiczek schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt hier auch schon ne Weile mit, weil ich auch nach einem neuen 2.1 System suche.
> Und ich möchte mal zu einigem was sagen.
> 
> 
> ...




Tja wie bereits erwähnt:

Die Tatsache das die Edifier S530d Lautsprecher komplett ausverkauft und die Preise immens angestiegen sind sprechen doch für sich


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2010)

Spiczek schrieb:


> Zum Topic. Ich hoffe dass das System langsam mal verfügbar wird, damit ich es mal testen kann.



Ich hätte es mir wohl auch schon längst besorgt, wenn es mal verfügbar wäre. Naja gegen Ende Januar solls ja besser werden.


----------



## jura1985 (17. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es mir wohl auch schon längst besorgt, wenn es mal verfügbar wäre. Naja gegen Ende Januar solls ja besser werden.



Naja, ich hoffe du hast es bereits bestellt. Den die Lieferung für Ende Januar ist bereits so gut wie komplett verkauft.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2010)

Vorbestellt hab ichs noch nicht. Ich spiel einfach mal mit dem Glück.^^


----------



## Astaroth (18. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe du hast es bereits bestellt. Den die Lieferung für Ende Januar ist bereits so gut wie komplett verkauft.


Was macht dich dessen so sicher? Gehören dir etwa alle Internetshops? 
Ich hab meins auch bestellt obwohl es nicht lieferbar war, nach 3-4 Wochen hab ich dann aber trotzdem eins gekriegt. Einfach bestellen, irgendwann kriegt mans eh.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass das S530 nun sogar endlich mal wieder lieferbar ist.
Edifier, 2.1 Sound System, S530, schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Edit:
Bei Amazon wars nach paar Minuten schon wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## jura1985 (20. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Was macht dich dessen so sicher? Gehören dir etwa alle Internetshops?
> Ich hab meins auch bestellt obwohl es nicht lieferbar war, nach 3-4 Wochen hab ich dann aber trotzdem eins gekriegt. Einfach bestellen, irgendwann kriegt mans eh.



das nicht, aber das ist eine tatsache....alle die bestellen wolten haben es bereits gemacht den die preise steigen aufgrund der nachfrage...inzwischen kosten die lautsprecher 200€....wucher....wer nicht bestellt hat wird noch ewig warten.....3-4 wochen sind eine lange zeit finde ich


----------



## neo3 (20. Januar 2010)

das sind ja fast Ausmaße wie bei den Radeon 58xx ;D 

Da bin ich echt froh, doch meinen Receiver angeschlossen zu haben  sollte es aber noch mal umgestellt werden, ist das S530 wohl auch meine erste Wahl...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Januar 2010)

Tja, mir gehts gerade genauso... hätte ich noch vor ein paar Wochen zugeschlagen, hätte ich noch 140 Euro bezahlt  (und mein Konto gut überzogen^^).
Ist das eigentlich ein Witz ? Ich meine, auf einmal kostet das System mit einer UVP von unter 150 Euro nun schlappe 25-30 Prozent mehr ?
Eigentlich war mir das System schon wichtig, aber solang die Shops so horrende Preise verlangen....

Was meint ihr, wird der Preis bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit wieder etwas sinken ?


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Januar 2010)

neo3 schrieb:


> das sind ja fast Ausmaße wie bei den Radeon 58xx ;D
> 
> Da bin ich echt froh, doch meinen Receiver angeschlossen zu haben  sollte es aber noch mal umgestellt werden, ist das S530 wohl auch meine erste Wahl...


Was haste denn für einen Receiver? Denn wenn das nicht der letzte Schrott ist, fährtst du damit (und evtl. neuen Boxen) deutlich besser als mit jedem PC-System.


----------



## coffeinfreak (21. Januar 2010)

Soll ja bald wieder lieferbar sein


----------



## jura1985 (21. Januar 2010)

joa heute haben viele shops ihre bestellungen erhalten und morgen hab ich meine S530d zuhause stehen hat mir der Herr am telefon versichert....war ja auch zeit...hab am 12.01 bestellt....ach ja für 134€


----------



## coffeinfreak (21. Januar 2010)

Caseking hats schon gelistet, für 199€


----------



## jura1985 (21. Januar 2010)

aber im ernst, wenn jetzt jemand bestellen willl, dan doch lieber das S730 falls man den bötigen platz für den sub hat.....wegen den 45€ mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2010)

Also beim neuen Preis schlag ich garantiert nicht zu. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## martinyyyy (21. Januar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> joa heute haben viele shops ihre bestellungen erhalten und morgen hab ich meine S530d zuhause stehen hat mir der Herr am telefon versichert....war ja auch zeit...hab am 12.01 bestellt....ach ja für 134€



Wo hattest du bestellt?

Case-King hat mir noch keine Versandmitteilung oder eine "Ware erhalten" Info zukommen lassen. Achja, für 140€ inkl. Versand damals bestellt


----------



## jura1985 (22. Januar 2010)

martinyyyy schrieb:


> Wo hattest du bestellt?
> 
> Case-King hat mir noch keine Versandmitteilung oder eine "Ware erhalten" Info zukommen lassen. Achja, für 140€ inkl. Versand damals bestellt




Ich habe bei hardwareversand.de bestellt....da stand immer dran: Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.

Hab am 12.01 bestellt und heute ist es da...
hab gestern die Versandnachricht per SMS erhalten...

Ach ja, erster Eindruck: Hammer 

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur in jeder positiven Hinsicht zustimmen.


----------



## martinyyyy (30. Januar 2010)

schon lächerlich... ich hatte am 10.1 bestellt und es sollte am 29.1 verschickt werden. nu steht da plötzlich 15.02.. Man man.. Edifier lässt sich echt zeit bei der Produktion.


----------



## jura1985 (31. Januar 2010)

glaube es liegt einfach an der riesen nachfrage. keiner hätte dies erwartet. die preise liegen nun sogar zwischen 199€ - 229€.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2010)

Oder an der schlecchten Verügbarkeit, bedingt durch eine geringe Produktionsmenge.  Ncihts genaues weiß man nicht.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Februar 2010)

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis. Verkaufsangebote gibt es nur im MP, sonst nirgends. Die entsprechenden Beiträge wurden gelöscht.


----------



## jura1985 (1. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oder an der schlecchten Verügbarkeit, bedingt durch eine geringe Produktionsmenge.  Ncihts genaues weiß man nicht.
> 
> MfG



Mein Freund das ist Edifier, nicht Teufel. Die haben 3000 Mitarbeiter. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie nicht mit der Produktion nachkommen. Könnte aber auch am Einkauf geringer Mengen der einzelnen Versandhäusern liegen. Spekulationen über Spekulationen.


----------



## DaStash (1. Februar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Mein Freund das ist Edifier, nicht Teufel. Die haben 3000 Mitarbeiter. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie nicht mit der Produktion nachkommen. Könnte aber auch am Einkauf geringer Mengen der einzelnen Versandhäusern liegen. Spekulationen über Spekulationen.


Tja, könnte sein aber wer weiß schon genau, wieviel dieser Serie genau hergestellt wurde, schliesslich stellt das Unternehmen ja auch zahlreiche andere Dinge her. 

MfG


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2010)

Woran könnte es liegen das wenn ich mein Edifier S530 Digital angeschlossen hab ich nach jedem Songwechsel ein Knacken höre?


----------



## martinyyyy (2. Februar 2010)

coxial oder optisch?
bei coxial kann es ein knacken geben wenn du z.b. das licht anmachst (störungen). allerdings wär es schon komisch das du jedesmal das licht anmachst wenn du den song änderst


----------



## Astaroth (2. Februar 2010)

Optisch. Nervt ganz schön, anfangs hatte ich das nicht, dann hatte ich das System wieder eine Zeit lang Analog angeschlossen und jetzt hba ich mit dem optischen Anschluss so ein Knacken.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (2. Februar 2010)

> - ich will nicht wissen was die Arbeiter ( *Kinder ?* ) daran verdienen  :-[



Sehr dreiste Unterstellung.


----------



## cOrnholi0 (6. Februar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei hardwareversand.de bestellt....da stand immer dran: Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.
> 
> Hab am 12.01 bestellt und heute ist es da...
> hab gestern die Versandnachricht per SMS erhalten...
> ...



du glückspilz! hab mein s530d am 30.12.09 bestellt und bis heute noch nicht erhalten


----------



## jura1985 (7. Februar 2010)

cOrnholi0 schrieb:


> du glückspilz! hab mein s530d am 30.12.09 bestellt und bis heute noch nicht erhalten




oha, das ist mal dreist. wo hast du den bestellt?


----------



## cOrnholi0 (7. Februar 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> oha, das ist mal dreist. wo hast du den bestellt?



ebenfalls bei hardwareversand. ich fühle mich ein bisschen verarscht, da einige später als ich bestellt haben und das 2.1 system früher erhalten haben. abwarten und tee trinken sag ich da nur


----------



## sylla1000 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
habe auch am 04.01 bei Hardwareversand bestellt sollte erst am 07.01kommen dann am 29oder 30 bestellt habe ich in weiss es ist anscheinend in weiss nicht so gut zubekommen deshalb habe ich letzte Woche Samstag  auf schwarz umbestellt.(amFreitag abend ca 23Uhr war bei Hardwareversand Kurzschwarz Lieferbar.)
bis auf den Bass bin ich zufrieden habe vorherTeufel CEM(defekt)gehabt ist gewöhnungsbedürftig habe Creative 5.1Vx mit meiner Alten Aureon 5.1 Ersetzt wegen dem Optischen Eingang jetzt ist der Bass viellll.. besser nicht falsch Verstehen der Sound ist um Längen bessser als Teufel.


----------



## cOrnholi0 (7. Februar 2010)

sylla1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe auch am 04.01 bei Hardwareversand bestellt ,sollte am 07.01 dann am 29,30.bestellt habe ich in weiss es ist anscheinend in weiss nicht so gut zubekommen deshalb habe ich letzte Woche Samstag  auf schwarz umbestellt.
> (amFreitag abend ca 23Uhr war bei Hardwareversand Kurz
> schwarz Lieferbar.)
> ...



hm habs auch in weiß bestellt, werde aber nicht umbestellen, da ich 200 euro zahlen muss(habs grade noch für 145 euro bestellt)


----------



## sylla1000 (7. Februar 2010)

habe den Preis bezahlt wie das Schwarze am 04.01gelistet war in dem Fall 142.95 also ca 4 Euro mehr.Ich würde aber erst umbuchen wenn du auf der web Seite
Grünes Licht hast(Lieferbar) aber das mußt du selber Wissen ist ich will dich nicht überreden,fals dir die Farbe egal ist ist das evt bei deinen best.Termin  vom 04.01 eine möglichkeit druck zu machen ein 530 zu bekommen.




Viel Glück


----------



## cOrnholi0 (7. Februar 2010)

das is dann was andres wenn man nicht den neuen preis zahlen muss. in schwarz wärs sogar besser, hab aber dann ein weißes bestellt, da das schwarze gar nicht verfügbar war. ich warte einfach mal bis übermorgen ab, wenns nicht im laufe der nächsten woche verfügbar sein wird, werd ich die bestellung stornieren und ein anderes system kaufen.


----------



## jura1985 (7. Februar 2010)

ist ja mal heavy....also ich hab das schwarze etwa am 01.12.2010 bestellt und 2 wochen später war es da...hab aber auch wirklich alle 3 tage bei hardwareversad telefonterror gemacht und wollte genau wissen wie den der status sei...vielleicht haben die mich vorgezogen weil ich so nervig war...haha....zu den lautsprechern selber: ich bin absolut zufrieden....das mit dem sub kann ich auch bestätigen...also der hält sich wirklich zurück...es sei den man dreht ihn auf...aber im gegensatz zu dem logitech z2300 sub welcher übrigends brachial auf sich aufmerksam macht ist er unglaublich zurückhaltend. aber das war ja auch mein kaufgrund für das edifier und die entscheidung für die rückgabe der logitech....also im großen und ganzen ist das edifier ein sehr gut abgestimmtes system und bietet meiner meinung nach einen unglaublichen hörgenus in seiner preisklasse


----------



## sylla1000 (8. Februar 2010)

kann ich nur zustimmen habe da wohl auch ein bißchen genervt.kann mir einer von denen die das system bei hardwareversand bestellt haben evt sagen ob
es bei euch auch so war das ihr beim auspacken nicht ganz sicher wart ein neues system(Fabrikneu)auszupacken.Ich habe einen kl.Kratzer am silberen Edifier Schild vorne am Sub bemerkt oder ist das ein Genereles Problemm beim Online Kauf.
Ich habe das System natürlich gut überprüft es sind keine Technischen Problemme feststelbar.Bei Hardwareversand würde ich trotzdem wieder bestellen die haben auf meiene E-maill am tag darauf reagiert und auchder Telefon service war gut und hat ,,mir"was gebracht sie haben abgesehen von den terminversprechungen die wenn nicht gehalten nerven die kurve kurz vor stornierung noch bekommen.


----------



## rytme (8. Februar 2010)

sylla1000 schrieb:


> bei Hardwareversand würde ich trotzdem wieder bestellen ich habe auf meiene E-maill am tag darauf Antwort gehabt und auch Telefon service
> war gut und hat ,,mir"was gebracht sie haben abgesehen von den termin
> versprechungen die wenn nicht gehalten nerven, die kurve kurz vor stornierung noch bekommen.



Schreib mal vernünftig, da bekomm ich ja Zustände beim lesen oO


----------



## jura1985 (8. Februar 2010)

sylla1000 schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen habe da wohl auch ein bißchen genervt.
> kann mir einer von denen die das system bei hardwareversand bestellt haben evt sagen ob es bei euch auch so war das ihr beim auspacken nicht ganz sicher wart ein neues system(Fabrikneu)auszupacken.Ich habe einen kl.Kratzer am silberen Edifier Schild vorne am Sub bemerkt.
> oder ist das ein Genereles Problemm beim Online Kauf.
> Ich habe das System natürlich gut überprüft,es sind keine Technischen Problemme feststelbar.
> ...




Nein keine Gebrauchsspuren. Nichts dergleichen. Das System war absolut neu und funktioniert tadellos


----------



## cOrnholi0 (8. Februar 2010)

verfügbar ab 9.2. hoffentlich stimmt das auch


----------



## martinyyyy (16. Februar 2010)

und? hat mittlerweile jemand seine Boxen bekommen? Dort wo ich bestellt hatte, wurde es wieder verschoben.


edit 19.2//

So bei mir kam das System heute endlich an 

Der Sound der beiden Boxen ist wirklich erstaunlich. Obwohl die Boxen "nur so" klein sind, scheint der Sound von überall her zu kommen. Auch die Trennung zwischen Links / Rechts und Subwoover sind ausgezeichnet.

Der Subwoover hat ebenso wirklich richtig viel dampf, allerdings finde ich, hält er sich mit den Standardsettings etwas zuviel zurück.
Allerdings mit SW +5(/10) und Bass +2(/6) bin ich damit wirklich sehr zufrieden 

Was mich stört ist, das die Displaybeleuchtung selbst auf höchster Dimmstufe (bzw niedrigster Helligkeit) im dunkeln ziemlich stört, deshalb drehe ich das Steuerpanel bei Dunkelheit immer um.
Was auch stört, ist das durch das Soundmanagment unter Windows7 die Boxen hin und wieder ein minimales knacken am Anfang eines Soundes ausgeben, sobald das erzeugende Programm die Soundrechte zum ersten Mal für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Naja, wenn man empfindliche Boxen hat, muss man leider auch damit rechnen


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

Für alle die keine Lust mehr haben zu warten. Teufel bietet zur Zeit eine Rabattaktion von 10% auf die vielfach besser bewerteten PC-Lautsprechersysteme an. 
Multimedia Lautsprecher – Lautsprecher Teufel

MfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. März 2010)

> vielfach besser bewerteten PC-Lautsprechersysteme


 dann meinst du wohl das Motiv2? Das ist aber auch deutlich teurer. Ich habe für's S530 um die Jahreswende 139€ bei Mindfactory bezahlt.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> dann meinst du wohl das Motiv2? Das ist aber auch deutlich teurer. Ich habe für's S530 um die Jahreswende 139€ bei Mindfactory bezahlt.


Nö, ich meine alle PC Lautsprecher. Des Weiteren finde ich es seltsam das du etwas von Teufel extern erwerben kontest, da das Unternehmen seine Produkte ausschliesslich selber vermarktet, kann auch bei Geizhals nichts finden?

MfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. März 2010)

> Nö, ich meine alle PC Lautsprecher. Des Weiteren finde ich es seltsam das du etwas von Teufel extern erwerben kontest, da das Unternehmen seine Produkte ausschliesslich selber vermarktet, kann auch bei Geizhals nichts finden?


 
Des Weiteren finde ich merkwürdig, dass du glaubst, die S530 seien von Teufel. 

Außerdem sind nicht alle Teufelboxen besser, auch wenn sie ohne Zweifel ein sehr hohe Niveau bieten.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Des Weiteren finde ich merkwürdig, dass du glaubst, die S530 seien von Teufel.
> 
> Außerdem sind nicht alle Teufelboxen besser, auch wenn sie ohne Zweifel ein sehr hohe Niveau bieten.


Des Weiteren wollte ich noch anmerken das ich mich bezüglich deiner S530 Aussage verlesen hatte. 

MfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. März 2010)

Hehe..  Kommt vor! 


*EDIT:*

*FRAGE:*
So habe nochmal ne Frage zu den S530: am íntegierten Verstärker des Subwoofers gibt's ja auch nen Digitalen Eingang und mein Mobo hat nen Digitalen Ausgang. Würde man eine deutliche Verbesserung des Klangs erziehlen, wenn man diese Verbindung statt der normalen 3,5mm kline verwenden würde?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2010)

wenn du keine Soundkarte hast, vielleicht, einfach ausprobieren. Wenn du eine Soundkarte wie eine Xonar oder eine X-Fi hast, dann wohl kaum.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

Digital ist i. d. R. immer besser als analog, also ja.

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Digital ist i. d. R. immer besser als analog, also ja.
> 
> MfG



sorry, aber das ist Quark mit Soße. Nicht die Verbindung von PC und Lautsprecher macht den Klang, sondern der D/A-Wandler und die analogen Ausgangsstufen.
Wenn man nun nur OnBoard-Sound hat, hat man auch keinen ordentlichen D/A-Wandler im PC, da der OnBoard-Sound qualitativ einfach recht minderwertig ist. Dann ist es besser, die Lautsprecher digital anzuschließen, wodurch man den im Lautsprechersystem verbauten D/A-Wandler nutzt. Dieser dürfte i.d.R. besser sein als ein OnBoard-Chip.
Wenn man dagegen eine vernünftige Soundkarte besitzt ist da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sehr viel bessere Klang-Elektronik verbaut als im Lautsprechersystem. Deshalb sollte man die D/A-Wandlung dann lieber von der Soundkarte machen lassen und das fertige Signal analog zu den Lautsprechern übertragen, wo es dann nurnoch verstärkt wird.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist Quark mit Soße. Nicht die Verbindung von PC und Lautsprecher macht den Klang, sondern der D/A-Wandler und die analogen Ausgangsstufen.
> Wenn man nun nur OnBoard-Sound hat, hat man auch keinen ordentlichen D/A-Wandler im PC, da der OnBoard-Sound qualitativ einfach recht minderwertig ist. Dann ist es besser, die Lautsprecher digital anzuschließen, wodurch man den im Lautsprechersystem verbauten D/A-Wandler nutzt. Dieser dürfte i.d.R. besser sein als ein OnBoard-Chip.
> Wenn man dagegen eine vernünftige Soundkarte besitzt ist da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sehr viel bessere Klang-Elektronik verbaut als im Lautsprechersystem. Deshalb sollte man die D/A-Wandlung dann lieber von der Soundkarte machen lassen und das fertige Signal analog zu den Lautsprechern übertragen, wo es dann nurnoch verstärkt wird.


"Signale" die digital zum Verstärker hin übertragen werden, sind verlustfreier als analoge Signale, da spielt es ersteinmal keine Rolle wie der D/A Wandler der Rechnersoundkarte gut oder schlecht ist, denn umgewandelt wird bei Anschluss des Digitalkabels an den Subwoofer sowieso erst von der integrierten Verstärkereinheit. 

Das tolle an dem Digitalanschlussverfahren ist ja, dass es quasi egal ist ob man eine Billigsoundkarte oder eine gute Soundkarte sein eigen nennt, wichtig ist nur, wie das Wiedergabemedium, in dem Fall der Subwoofer, die Signale umwandelt und analog an die Boxen weiterleitet.  Deshalb ist es i. d. R. besser die Soundeingabe immer digital an die Soundausgabe anzuschliessen, es sei denn der D/A Wandler der Verstärkereinheit, also des aktiven Subwoofers, taugt nichts, dann ist in dem Fall eine ordentliche Soundkarte zu bevorzugen aber laut den Tests hier, trifft das ja angeblich nicht zu. 

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2010)

> Das tolle an dem Digitalanschlussverfahren ist ja, dass es quasi egal ist ob man eine Billigsoundkarte oder eine gute Soundkarte sein eigen nennt, wichtig ist nur, wie das Wiedergabemedium, in dem Fall der Subwoofer, die Signale umwandelt und analog an die Boxen weiterleitet.  Deshalb ist es i. d. R. besser die Soundeingabe immer digital an die Soundausgabe anzuschliessen, es sei denn der D/A Wandler der Verstärkereinheit, also des aktiven Subwoofers, taugt nichts, dann ist in dem Fall eine ordentliche Soundkarte zu bevorzugen aber laut den Tests hier, trifft das ja angeblich nicht zu.



Damit hast du vom Prinzip her recht, ziehst nur leider die falschen Schlüsse.
Die D/A-Wandlung eines 200€-Lautsprechersystems kann wohl wohl kaum mit der D/A-Wandlung einer 70€-Soundkarte mithalten. Das ist wirtschaftlich nicht möglich.
Wenn man also relativ gute Soundkarten wie Xonars oder X-Fi's digital mit dem Verstärker im Subwoofer verbindet macht man die Soundkarte schlichtweg arbeitslos und hat in den meisten fällen aus oben genannten Gründen noch eine schlechtere D/A-Wandlung.
Das die D/A-Elektronik in einem so billigen Lautsprecher-System eher wenig taugt sollte einem also klar sein.



> "Signale" die digital zum Verstärker hin übertragen werden, sind verlustfreier als analoge Signale, da spielt es ersteinmal keine Rolle wie der D/A Wandler der Rechnersoundkarte gut oder schlecht ist, denn umgewandelt wird bei Anschluss des Digitalkabels an den Subwoofer sowieso erst von der integrierten Verstärkereinheit.



Signale die digital übertragen werden sind nicht "verlustfreier" sondern verlustlos, denn wenn sie verlustbehaftet sind hört man in dem Moment gar nichts.
Aus oben genannten Gründen ist die Qualität der D/A-Wandlung im Subwoofer bzw. auf der Soundkarte eben doch das ausschlaggebende Argument für oder wider einer Digitalverbindung und spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle, denn wenn man dumm ist umgeht man mit einer Digitalverbindung den womöglich besseren D/A-Wandler der Soundkarte.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> "Signale" die digital zum Verstärker hin übertragen werden, sind verlustfreier als analoge Signale, da spielt es ersteinmal keine Rolle wie der D/A Wandler der Rechnersoundkarte gut oder schlecht ist, denn umgewandelt wird bei Anschluss des Digitalkabels an den Subwoofer sowieso erst von der integrierten Verstärkereinheit.
> 
> Das tolle an dem Digitalanschlussverfahren ist ja, dass es quasi egal ist ob man eine Billigsoundkarte oder eine gute Soundkarte sein eigen nennt, wichtig ist nur, wie das Wiedergabemedium, in dem Fall der Subwoofer, die Signale umwandelt und analog an die Boxen weiterleitet.  Deshalb ist es i. d. R. besser die Soundeingabe immer digital an die Soundausgabe anzuschliessen, es sei denn der D/A Wandler der Verstärkereinheit, also des aktiven Subwoofers, taugt nichts, dann ist in dem Fall eine ordentliche Soundkarte zu bevorzugen aber laut den Tests hier, trifft das ja angeblich nicht zu.
> 
> MfG



Jetz mal ganz ehrlich, glaubst du in der minderwertigen billigtechnik vom Edifier System hängen bessere Wandler als auf ner "guten" Soundkarte  
Das gleiche gillt auch für Teufel Systeme. 
Bei nem AVR machts fast immer sinn auser es ist ebenfalls nen billig gerät. 

Ich geh mal soweit zu sagen, das du mit ner guten Analogen Soundkarte ne bessere klangqualität mit nem Edifier oder Teufel hinbekommst statt mit ner Digital verbindung, ihr dürft nicht vergessen so toll diese Systeme sind, die verstärker da drinne sind fast immer minderwertig. 

Einfach mal bisl den Preis und die leistung betrachten. 

140€ 2 Sats, 1 Subwoofer, und nen 3 Kanal verstärker mit D/A Wandler.
Also selbst 140€ wären für nen 3 Kanal verstärker allein schon ziemlich wenig.
Und das soll besser sein als ne 100€ Soundkarte ?


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Jetz mal ganz ehrlich, glaubst du in der minderwertigen billigtechnik vom Edifier System hängen bessere Wandler als auf ner "guten" Soundkarte
> Das gleiche gillt auch für Teufel Systeme.
> Bei nem AVR machts fast immer sinn auser es ist ebenfalls nen billig gerät.
> 
> ...


Deshalb würde ich mir ja auch kein Soundsystem für 140€ kaufen. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Damit hast du vom Prinzip her recht, ziehst nur leider die falschen Schlüsse.
> Die D/A-Wandlung eines 200€-Lautsprechersystems kann wohl wohl kaum mit der D/A-Wandlung einer 70€-Soundkarte mithalten. Das ist wirtschaftlich nicht möglich.
> Wenn man also relativ gute Soundkarten wie Xonars oder X-Fi's digital mit dem Verstärker im Subwoofer verbindet macht man die Soundkarte schlichtweg arbeitslos und hat in den meisten fällen aus oben genannten Gründen noch eine schlechtere D/A-Wandlung.
> Das die D/A-Elektronik in einem so billigen Lautsprecher-System eher wenig taugt sollte einem also klar sein.
> ...


Wenn man so eine gute Soundkarte besitz, warum sollte man sich dann so ein System kaufen? Und ja, ich denke nicht das eine Soundkarte die nur 70€ kostet besser ist als der interne Verstärker eines 2.1 Systemes welcher um die 200€ kostet. Außerdem macht es das Argument sich ein günstiges 2.1 System zu holen nichtig, wenn es zum optimalen Bespielen, eine hochwertige Soundkarte benötigt. Da kann ich mir gleich ein vernünftiges 2.1 System für 300€ kaufen oder gar schon ein 5.1 System für 350€+.

Wer solch ein Produkt kauft will sparen und von daher muss man davon ausgehen, dass er sich keine xtra Soundkarte holt und folglich ist der Digitalanschluss besser, sollte man evtl. bereits eine hochwertige/re Soundkarte besitzen, würde ich eh ein anderes Soundsystem empfehlen. 

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. März 2010)

> Da kann ich mir gleich ein vernünftiges 2.1 System für 300€ kaufen oder gar schon ein 5.1 System für 350€+.



Und selbst ein 300€-Aktiv-Lautsprechersystem für den PC-Bereich hat keine so gute Elektronik verbaut wie eine 70€-Soundkarte. Da dürfte in den meisten Fällen gleichwertige Elektronik wie bei den billigeren Lautsprecher-Systemen drinstecken und das höhere Budget fließt dann eher in die Lautsprecher, was so auch sinnvoll ist, da der Lautsprecher an sich den Großteil des Klanges erzeugt, und nicht die D/A-Wandlung.



> Wenn man so eine gute Soundkarte besitz, warum sollte man sich dann so ein System kaufen?



Es gibt mehr als genug Leute, die sich eine 80€ teure X-Fi kaufen und dann ein 50€-Logitech-System dran hängen...und das ganze dann auch noch für guten Klang halten.


----------



## DaStash (2. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und selbst ein 300€-Aktiv-Lautsprechersystem für den PC-Bereich hat keine so gute Elektronik verbaut wie eine 70€-Soundkarte. Da dürfte in den meisten Fällen gleichwertige Elektronik wie bei den billigeren Lautsprecher-Systemen drinstecken und das höhere Budget fließt dann eher in die Lautsprecher, was so auch sinnvoll ist, da der Lautsprecher an sich den Großteil des Klanges erzeugt, und nicht die D/A-Wandlung.


 Mhh, ich weiß nicht, ich kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen aber es kann natürlich sein. 


> Es gibt mehr als genug Leute, die sich eine 80€ teure X-Fi kaufen und dann ein 50€-Logitech-System dran hängen...und das ganze dann auch noch für guten Klang halten.


Da haste wohl Recht. 
Ich denke sowieso, dass die Wenigsten überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen analog und digital angeschlossen mit geschlossenen Augen erhören würden. 

Das Thema Akkustik ist aber auch ein Schwieriges. Ich habe mich auch einen Monat gequält bis ich die für mich optimale AV-Receievr+Boxenkombination herausgefunden habe.  
Aber ich muss schon sagen, seit Langem habe ich mir mal wieder einen ordentlichen Receiver gegönnt(Denon 1910), welcher ein 5.1 Set von Teufel betreibt(Concept S Set2) und bin hoch zufrieden damit. Wenn ich mal genug Geld auf die hohe Kante gelegt habe und wichtige Anschaffungen wie Haus etc. erledigt sind, werde ich mir noch richtig gute Säulenboxen für die perfekte Musikwiedergabe gönnen aber genug abgeschweift. 

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, ich weiß nicht, ich kanns mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen aber es kann natürlich sein.



Du es ist einfach so, selbst 400€ sind nen tropfen aufn heisen stein für nen 2.1 System, du must immer noch rechnen 2 Sats, nen Subwoofer, und 3 Kanal verstärker einheit. 
Nur ma als bsp du bekommst für 400€ grade so nen pärchen mittelklasse Lautsprecher, oder nen verstärker der gehobenen Mittelklasse. 

Oder anders die Frequenzweiche einer meiner Frontlautsprecher übersteigt den Wert dieser 3 Kanal verstärker in so nem 300€ 2.1 System. 
Und als High-End würd ich meine Visaton Boxen auch nicht bezeichnen.

Oder anders gesagt die ganze elektronik bei so nem Edifier System ist meiner ansicht nach nicht mehr als 20€ wert.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. März 2010)

Oder anders gesagt die ganze elektronik bei so nem Edifier System ist meiner ansicht nach nicht mehr als 20€ wert. 

Hey nicht gegen meine Edifier!  

Also bin heute seeehr günstig an ne Asus Xonar DS gekommen. Also bleibt mir nur die Analoge Anschlussmöglichkeit.  Ich bin so schon mit dem Klang zufrieden, ich hoffe mit der Xonar DS bin ich jetzt richtig gefahren. 

Grüße


----------



## Gast12348 (2. März 2010)

Naja das sollte nicht so abwertend gemeint sein, wie ich schon sagte, egal ob Edifier oder Teufel drauf steht, leztendlich ist die Elektronik da drinne LowCost anders könnten diese teile garnicht so billig sein.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. März 2010)

Ja ist klar. Aber für den Kurs sind die Dinger sicher sehr gut, und für mich mehr als ausreichend. Der Klang ist echt Prima und der Bass übersteuert nicht.


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Man gut da sich diesen Test gelesen habe, wollte erst fragen ob das System brauchbar ist  

Ich überlege seit geraumer Zeit mir dieses System zuzulegen. Nur mal eine kleine Frage, die getesteten Lieder entsprechen nicht so dem was sich höre.

Ich höre hauptsächlich elektronische Musik, sprich Hardstyle und Hardcore etc, wie verhält es sich da mit dem Bass? Mein Bruder hat das Logitech Z-2300 und da hört sich der Bass bei speziell diesem Genre einfach nur ekelhaft an weil der Treiber zu "lahm" ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Der Treiber ist für deine Soundkarte, nicht für die Boxen.

Also der Bass ist satt, für mich schon fast zu heftig. Aber das Teufel Concept C USB soll noch basslastiger sein.


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Ich wollte es eigentlich anders formulieren.  

Naja mir geht es darum das der Subwoofer nicht zu träge reagiert und somit ein nicht ganz klares Gesamtbild schafft. 

Zu meinem Pech ist der Preis auch wieder ganz schön oben.

_Edit: @ Blutstoff: Richtig._


----------



## Blutstoff (3. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist für deine Soundkarte, nicht für die Boxen.


 
Ich schätze, mit Treiber meinte er den Sub.

_Edit: warst schneller_


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Treiber ist als im Fachjargon ein Synonym für den Sub? ^^

Der Vater meiner Freundin hat die Teufel 5.1 => Conzept E(?) glaub ich.. Also ich persönlich, finde dass sich die Edifier besser anhören. Er hatte auch starke Probleme 5.1 zu simulieren und der Subwoofer war -wenn er da war sehr stark- hat aber oft nicht so wirklich reagiert..(!??)..


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Ich kenne es zumindest als ein solches Synonym. 

Also, ich hoffe mal das er nicht träge reagiert und richtig, aber so richtig Druck erzeugt.  

Jetzt muss nur noch der Preis stimmen und gut ist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Also ich bin mit den Boxen sehr zufrieden. Ich höre damit Elektro, House und Rock'n'Roll.  

P.S. ich habe nur 139€ bezahlt..^^


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Jetzt sind sie über geizhals ab 179€ zu haben. So viel gebe ich allerdings sehr ungern aus. Ich hoffe die gehen wieder ein wenig runter. 

Wie wärs, ich gebe dir ein Testlied und du machst ein Video und ich höre es mir an.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich kenne es zumindest als ein solches Synonym.


Nein, kann man so nicht sagen. Der Treiber beschreibt generell den Membranantrieb., also die magn. Spule hinter der Lautsprechermembran. Es gibt also Hochtontreiber, Mitteltontreiber und Tieftontreiber, dann noch Horntreiber etc. 

@Ini
Direkte, druckvolle und leicht spielende Bässe werden von Bassreflexsystemen, also welche wo es nur ein Ventilationsgehäuse gibt, die Box direkt nach vorne ausstrahlt und der Sub durch ein Bassreflexrohr erzeugt wird, gut wiedergegeben.

Ein gutes Beispiel für guten Klang und deinem Basswunsch wäre dieses System hier:
http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Motiv-2.cfm

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (3. März 2010)

Ich warte ja auch schon seit Neujahr. Erst wars nicht lieferbar, und dann ging der Preis hoch.

Ich hoffe es ist bald möglichst wieder für ca. 140 Euro zu erwerben.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Ich habe 3 Tage vor heilig Abend bei Mindfactory bestellt und am 3.1. war es da! 

Ich finde aber auch für 179€ kann man nicht meckern. 139€ ist natürlich ein geiler Preis gewesen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich wollte es eigentlich anders formulieren.
> 
> Naja mir geht es darum das der Subwoofer nicht zu träge reagiert und somit ein nicht ganz klares Gesamtbild schafft.
> 
> ...



In erster linie ist das ein problem des Verstärkers und nicht des Lautsprechers, wenn der Verstärker schon keine hohe dynamik bietet und das Netzteil des Verstärker nicht schnell genug den passenden strom zu den tonfrequenzen liefert nüzt einem der beste Subwoofer nix. 

Und ganz ehrlich zu 90% kannst hier genauso von ausgehen das der Verstärker für solche Musik zu "träge" ist, und das liegt jetz nicht unbedingt am verstärker selbst sondern dessen Stromversorgung und wie groß die  Elkos dimensioniert sind, es hat schon nen grund warum das Netzteil in hochwertigen Verstärkern allein schon 10-30kg wiegt.

PS : so richtig Druckvoll ich glaub nur wenige hier wissen was das bedeutet, also mein Subwoofer ist richtig druckvoll, hat aber auch den wert von 10 Edifier Systemen .... vom Verstärker mal ganz zu schweigen.
Kurz für 150€ darf man nicht erwarten das es nen richtig druckvolles System gibt was auch noch gut klingt dabei.


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Mein altes Logitech System ist wohl im Eimer, derzeit habe ich ein kleines 2.1 System vom namenhaften Hersteller Typhoon ()

Der Subwoofer steht unter meinem Holzschreibtisch und erzeugt auch ordentlich "Druck" dabei ist der Basspegel auf die Hälfte des maximal Möglichen geregelt, genau wie die Lautstärke, die restliche Lautstärke regele ich über den Rechner. 

Sonderlich groß ist das System tatsächlich nicht. Notfalls kann man so ein System auch wider zurücksenden.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Ich würd gern mal eure definition von ordentlich druck hören


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie du es definierst.

Druck ist für mich wenn ich das Gefühl habe das meine Eingeweide sich vom Fleck bewegen und sämtliche nicht befestigten Gegenstände anfangen sich zu bewegen. 

Des weiteren muss es ein satter klang sein und nicht nur so ein sprödes zischen sag ich mal. Lässt sie ziemlich schwer beschreiben, doch die Definition sollte sich mit meinem Musikgeschmack decken.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

das sich sowas schwer beschreiben lässt weis ich, deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben ich würd gern eure Definition von Druck hören. Aber wenn so nen kleines wooferchen wie das vom Edifier schon so nen druck macht wie du es beschreibst, was macht dann mein Subwoofer, Erdbeben der stufe 9 *lach* Ich mein klar mit nem 20er Chassis kannst auch druckvolle bässe erzeugen, wenn das nen extrem langhub Chassis ist, aber je länger der hub desto träger ist auch das Chassis. Von so langhub tieftönern halt ich relativ wenig, denn die können zwar druck machen, aber klanglich ist das eher unterste liga, sieht bzw hört man sehr gut bei so genannten DB Drags, wo die leuts aus ihrer anlage zwar extrem viel druck aufbauen können, aber klanglich ist so ne anlage wirklich nicht das wahre. Ich setze zb auf 2 30cm Chassis und 2 38cm Chassis die bei mir die bässe rausfeuern, die 30er weich aufgehängt, die 38er sehr hart aufgehängt. Und das produziert nen Satten Sound und druck tja lässt sich am besten mit nem Erdbeben vergleichen, allerdings muss man erstmal nen erdbeben erlebt haben um diesen vergleich machen zu können, ich bekomm zumindest immer das gefühl in den beinen das ich auch bei nem erdbeben hatte, funktioniert aber auch nur bei nem massiven Betonboden, bei nem Holzboden hat man das gefühl nicht. 
so bisl arg offtopic sorry *g*


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Ich träume gerade.  

Naja ich muss eben gucken was ich an Geld zur Verfügung habe, demnach kann ich mich richten was ich ausgeben kann, somit muss auch letzten Endes irgendetwas auf der Strecke bleiben. Notalls stell ich eine Plastikkiste über den Sub.  

Als Azubi hat man es nicht leicht.

Sind trotzdem tolle Eindrücke.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Ja du ich kenn das problem, meine erste richtig "dicke" anlage womit ich Partys beschallt hab, hab ich mir mit 15 gekauft, und dafür must ich 2 jahre bei alten Omas Gartenarbeit erledigen *lach* 
Ich kann nur sagen, das sparen auf nen hochwertiges Soundsystem lohnt sich in jedem fall, und ist besser als halt sein ohnehin schon knappes geld in solche 150€ kisten zu stecken, den davon hast lang nicht so viel freude wie von ner guten anlagen, und gebraucht kaufen ist auch ne gute alternative bei Hifi equipment, denn gute sachen sind eh "fast" unsterblich, mein Subwoofer Amp z.b bj 1971, aber nen 28kg Monster, unkaputtbar bei guter behandlung *g*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Also ich denke mal der "Druck" des Edifiers reicht schon. Zumindest ist er so stark, dass ich es von mir selbst als unhöflich empfinden würde, ließe ich den Supwoofer den ganzen Tag auf +14. Meine Nachbarn würde mir sicher die Hölle heiß machen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Na wie gesagt druck ist nicht alles, klingen muss es in erster linie gut, und das halt ich ausgeschlossen bei so Langhub Tieftönern. Nur als bsp bei wirklich kleiner nachtlautstärke kann ich nen tiefbass fundament erzeugen das alles zum vibrieren bringt ohne das es extrem laut ist *g* Membranfläche machts, das bekommst mit so nem langhub tieftöner eben nicht hin.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Was hier bei der Diskussion völlig vergessen wird ist die Raumgröße, welche von dem Sub beschallt werden soll.

MfG


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

In meinem Fall sind es gute 25m². Wobei das System nur einen gewissen Teil beschallen soll und nicht den kompletten Raum.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Da halt ich so nen Edifier erst recht für unter dimensioniert, der bass wird den raum eh komplett beschallen das geht garnicht anders, denn ne 30hz Amplitute hat ja schon ne wellenlänge von 3-4 metern .....


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Wie meinst du das jetzt? Also ich habe den auch auf etwa 25m". Ich finde dreh maximal bis zur Hälfte auf..^^ sonst wird's zu herb. Ich bin ja nicht in der Disco.. 

Aber das mit der 30Hz-Amplitude interessiert mich schon, ich will ja auch was lernen.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Ok, du hast einen knapp 25m² Raum und willst quasi maximal 200€ ausgeben und dabei nicht auf Druck und Quallität verzichten:

Demnach fällt mein erster Vorschlag weg:
PC-System Motiv 2: Referenzsystem für Multimedia-Stereo-Klang von Lautsprecher Teufel

Vorteil: 
- 250mm Bassreflex
- 200 Watt Dauerbelastung
- sehr gut für deine Raumgröße geeignet(mehr als ausreichend hoher Druck)
- sehr gute Testergebnisse in der Größen und Preisklasse

Nachteil:
- zu teuer mit knapp 270€

Alternativ, leider auch etwas über deinem Budget:
Edifier S730

Vorteile:
- sehr gute Ausstattung
- gutes P/L Verhältnis

Nachteile
- über deinem Budget
- Basswiedergabe in höheren Pegeln schlechter als der Motiv2

Empfehlung innerhalb deines Budgets:
Edifier 1.) S330 oder 2.) S530 oder 3.) Teufel Concept C 200 USB

1.)
- sehr guter Preis
- ansprechende Quallität
- geringere aber ausreichende Belastbarkeit, insb. im Tieftonbereich
- schwach ausgeprägter Mitteltonbereich

2.)
- noch annehmbarer Preis
- bessere Qualität als S330
- höherer Bassdruck und bessere Pegelfestigkeit
- Digitaleingang
- zu hoher Standbyverbrauch
- schlechte Fernbedienung

3.)
- potenzielle Lautsprecher
- sehr kraftvoller Bass
- ausgewogener Klang
- sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis
- geringer Standby-Verbrauch
- kein Digitaleingang

So, ich hoffe ich konnte Dir bei deiner Entscheidung ein wenig behilflich sein. 

MfG


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Da halt ich so nen Edifier erst recht für unter dimensioniert, der bass wird den raum eh komplett beschallen das geht garnicht anders, denn ne 30hz Amplitute hat ja schon ne wellenlänge von 3-4 metern .....



Okay, nehm ich.  Wenn es mehr packt als für mein Vorhaben gewünscht, finde ich das in Ordnung.



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt? Also ich habe den auch auf etwa 25m". Ich finde dreh maximal bis zur Hälfte auf..^^ sonst wird's zu herb. Ich bin ja nicht in der Disco..
> 
> Aber das mit der 30Hz-Amplitude interessiert mich schon, ich will ja auch was lernen.



Disco ist genau das was ich haben will.  

Lernen will ich aber auch etwas.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Teufel und Edifier habe doch die gleichen Fernbedienungen. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Ich habe gelesen, dass das C 200 nicht so gut sei, wie das C 200 USB. Ich finde die Boxen beim Edifier rein optisch wertiger als die Teufel. Die Edifier Satteliten sind auch ziemlich schwer. 



> Also ich hatte bisher das Teufel Magnum PE, Teufel C200 und Teufel Motiv 2 .
> Das Magnum ist im gegensatz zum Edifier grottig verarbeitet, Kanten an den Sateliten und unschöne Übergänge bei dem Subwoofer .
> 
> Klanglich kann nur das Teufel Motiv2 mithalten, der Subwoofer ist in der Grundabstimmung kräftiger, die Mitten vom Edifier kommen aber trotzdem besser rüber .
> ...


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Wow, nettes kleines Round-Up, ich werde es mir mal genau angucken. Hab derzeit ein wenig zu tun auf der Arbeit.  Melde mich wenn ich ein wenig geschaut habe.


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Teufel und Edifier habe doch die gleichen Fernbedienungen. Oder täusche ich mich da?
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass das C 200 nicht so gut sei, wie das C 200 USB. Ich finde die Boxen beim Edifier rein optisch wertiger als die Teufel. Die Edifier Satteliten sind auch ziemlich schwer.


Der Unterschied liegt in der internen Soundkarte, sonst gibt es weiter keinen.
Wenn man objektiv nach den allgemeinen Testberichten geht und auch nach der Anforderung an hohe Basspegelfestigkeit, insbesondere in den höheren Pegeln steht das C 200/ USB besser dar.

Zu deinem Zitat:
Was ihr bei den Preisen auch nicht vergessen dürft ist, dass Teufel in Deutschland produziert und Edifier im asiatischen Raum. Von daher könnte man auch eine gewisse soz. Komponente mit einfliessen lassen. Nichts desto trotz, siehe allg. Testberichte ist das Mitiv2 führend in der 2.1 Klasse.

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

puh das auf die schnell zu erklären ist bisl hart, das ganze hat was mit Raummoden und überlagernde schallwellen zu tun. 
Am besten du befragst google mal nach Raummoden der Akoustik dann dürftest du ne halbwegs gute erklärung finden.

@ini wenn du disco willst, brauchs aber schon bisl mehr als so nen brüllwürfel System  Und vorallem den geeigneten hörraum. *g*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

> Der Unterschied liegt in der internen Soundkarte, sonst gibt es weiter keinen.


also, dass nur der Unterschiede mit der USB Soundkarte sei, dachte ich auch erst.. da gibt's aber noch viel mehr Unterschied. die von der USB-Ausführung haben bessere Boxen. hab ich selbst hier in irgend nem Thread mal gelesen. das erkennt man auch schon etwas auf den zweiten Blick, bei den Bildern. 



> Was ihr bei den Preisen auch nicht vergessen dürft ist, dass Teufel in Deutschland produziert und Edifier im asiatischen Raum. Von daher könnte man auch eine gewisse soz. Komponente mit einfliessen lassen.


 da ist was dran!! 

edit:


> Am besten du befragst google mal nach Raummoden der Akoustik dann dürftest du ne halbwegs gute erklärung finden.


 oh man, so kompliziert..^^ man will doch nur Musik hören..^^


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> also, dass nur der Unterschiede mit der USB Soundkarte sei, dachte ich auch erst.. da gibt's aber noch viel mehr Unterschied. die von der USB-Ausführung haben bessere Boxen. hab ich selbst hier in irgend nem Thread mal gelesen. das erkennt man auch schon etwas auf den zweiten Blick, bei den Bildern.
> 
> da ist was dran!!


Ok, hab jetzt USB noch bei den Empfehlungen mit integriert. 

MfG


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @ini wenn du disco willst, brauchs aber schon bisl mehr als so nen brüllwürfel System  Und vorallem den geeigneten hörraum. *g*



Das war eher Subjektiv gemeint.  

Wenn ich das richtig sehe steht das S330 für knappe 100€ eigentlich recht gut da, oder?


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Das war eher Subjektiv gemeint.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe steht das S330 für knappe 100€ eigentlich recht gut da, oder?


In dem Preissegment auf jeden Fall. 

MfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

Jo jo..^^

Also ihr Zwei, eure Namen "DaStash" und "dfence" hören sich sehr ählich an. Das verwirrt mich bei lesen..


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken 2 Monate je 100€ zur Seite zu legen und mir das S530 zu gönnen....man das ist ja wie beim Schuhe bzw Lüfter kaufen hier...


----------



## Gast12348 (3. März 2010)

Mach das 6 monate lang und du bekommst schon was deutlich besseres


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Ein Autokauf steht ja auch noch an, danach kann man sich das überlegen ja, davor mag aber aber doch gerne etwas besseres haben als mein bisheriges "System", eventuell überzeugt es für meine Zwecke ja echt und es reicht erst einmal.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (3. März 2010)

ode 12Monate  

ich denke mal Ini, da du mehr wie ich nicht der Pro in Sachen Sound bist, wird du mit den Edifier echt Spaß haben. 
Ich habe sowohl Teufel E und meine S530 gehört. Also, es ist für mich schwer Unterschiede zu nennen oder zu entlarven. Hören sich beide gut an.


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

Was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden, ich denke mal auch mit so einem System macht man den ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung, danach geht es wohl nur noch Berg auf.  

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall das einem so eifrig geholfen wird.


----------



## Blutstoff (4. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ihr bei den Preisen auch nicht vergessen dürft ist, dass Teufel in Deutschland produziert und Edifier im asiatischen Raum.


 
Teufel ist zwar ein deutsches Unternehmen, jedoch lässt Teufel in China produzieren, was die niedrigen Preise erst ermöglicht. Edifier ist ein chinesisches Unternehmen, das in der Vergangenheit für Teufel produzierte und heute unter eigenem Label produziert.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Teufel ist zwar ein deutsches Unternehmen, jedoch lässt Teufel in China produzieren, was die niedrigen Preise erst ermöglicht. Edifier ist ein chinesisches Unternehmen, das in der Vergangenheit für Teufel produzierte und heute unter eigenem Label produziert.


Mhh, stimmt. Aber sie tragen tzd. das deutsche Gütesiegel, was einen gewissen Quallitätsstandart voraussetzt. Von daher ist das immernoch ein eklatanter Unterschied zu einer reinen asiatischen Firma.

MfG


----------



## Ini (4. März 2010)

Immer mehr Testberichte zwingen mich quasi dazu das S530D zu kaufe. 

Wenn man über Geizhals sucht gibt es das System für 179€ bei Hardwareversand, wenn man mit Vorkasse zahlt ist es das billigste Angebot.

Bei Computerbase wurde auch gesagt dass das System für Bereiche +- 5 Meter vom System weg gute Qualitäten bereit stellt. Passt also ideal in mein Zimmer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

Dann schlag doch zu! Du wirst es nicht bereuen!  Ich habe gestern meine Boxen ordentlich auf Augenhöhe aufgehängt. Ich empfehle dir mal Lied 1 vom Soundtrack des Youtube Films "Home" anzuhören. Echt hamma geil. Generell kann ich auch den Film empfehlen  ist kostenlos auf youtube oder im Fachhandel für 15€..^^


----------



## Ini (4. März 2010)

Ich weiß schon genau was ich hören werde, da sei dir mal sicher.  

Den Film habe ich zu hause, mal sehen was du genau meinst. 

Och das werden teure Monate.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

Relative am Anfang beim Film esten 3 Minuten etwa. Dieser Afrikanische/Indianische Gesang! Echt geil! Musik an! Augen zu! Und relaxen!


----------



## jura1985 (4. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, stimmt. Aber sie tragen tzd. das deutsche Gütesiegel, was einen gewissen Quallitätsstandart voraussetzt. Von daher ist das immernoch ein eklatanter Unterschied zu einer reinen asiatischen Firma.
> 
> MfG




Welcher Qualitätsstandart den? So ein Geschwetz... stell die Edifier und die Teufel mal nebeneinander und schaue, taste und höre sie mal an... da merkst erst richtig wie billig die Teufel produziert sind. Klar haben die Chinesen keinen guten Ruf...also allgemein jetzt...aber die Edifier überzeugen bei dem Preis auf jeden Fall....Leute, hier geht es nicht um Autos wie Mercedes gegen Sangjong...wenn es um Unterhaltungselektronik geht dan haben wir Deutschen nicht viel zu bieten gegen die Asiaten


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2010)

Also die einzigste Norm bei Hifi die einen Qualitätsstandart sezt ist die EN 61305 ehemals Din 45500 
Und die erfüllen weder Teufel noch Edifier Systeme


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Welcher Qualitätsstandart den? So ein Geschwetz...


 Danke für deinen konstruktivenen Beitrag. 
Beschäftige Dich mal mit dem Thema, ab wann ein Unternehm seine Produkte mit dem Titel "made in germany" deklarieren darf und welche Bedingungen dafür ausschlaggebend sind.


> stell die Edifier und die Teufel mal nebeneinander und schaue, taste und höre sie mal an... da merkst erst richtig wie billig die Teufel produziert sind.


 Ähm ja und was mache ich wenn ich deine Erfahrung, sind das denn Erfahrung und wenn ja auf welche Systeme beziehst du dich genau?, nicht teilen kann??!!. 


> Klar haben die Chinesen keinen guten Ruf...also allgemein jetzt...aber die Edifier überzeugen bei dem Preis auf jeden Fall....Leute, hier geht es nicht um Autos wie Mercedes gegen Sangjong...wenn es um Unterhaltungselektronik geht dan haben wir Deutschen nicht viel zu bieten gegen die Asiaten


Nö quantitativ können wir wohl nicht mithalten aber dafür quallitativ.

@dfence
Die Norm von 1970, glaub ich, nimmt aber heute bekannter Maßen keine quallitätsbestimmende Rolle mehr ein. 

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2010)

@dastash Jep die DIN 45500 ist bis 95 glaub ich gültig gewesen, das die heut keine rolle mehr spielt ist klar, deswegen wurde die EN 61305 ins leben gerufen, die sehr wohl ne rolle spielt ! 

Und naja ab wann ein Gerät Made in Germany bezeichnet werden darf ist eh schwachsinn, selbst Ikea Regale die in schweden fabriziert wurden aber in Deutschland zusammengebaut sind, dürfen sich Made in Germany nennen, ist bei Teufel z.b nicht anders wenn die dinger in China produziert werden aber die endmontage und verpackung in Deutschland vollzogen wird, dann dürfen die sich auch Made in Germany nennen. 

Aber fakt ist, Elektronik die Made in Germany ist, ist schweine teuer, weil es nur ne kleine anzahl von Firmen gibt welche die kapazität haben größere Serien zu produzieren. 
Allein bei der Leiterplatinen Fertigung sind mir in Deutschland grad mal 3 produktionsstätten bekannt die aber qualitativ nicht so hochwertig sind wie in Prag oder Indien hergestellte Platinen zumindest wenn es um großserien geht über 10000stk ( ich komm aus der branche daher weis ich da auch bescheid wo vermeitlich Made in Germany hergestellte Platinen herkommen )


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @dastash Jep die DIN 45500 ist bis 95 glaub ich gültig gewesen, das die heut keine rolle mehr spielt ist klar, deswegen wurde die EN 61305 ins leben gerufen, die sehr wohl ne rolle spielt !
> 
> Und naja ab wann ein Gerät Made in Germany bezeichnet werden darf ist eh schwachsinn, selbst Ikea Regale die in schweden fabriziert wurden aber in Deutschland zusammengebaut sind, dürfen sich Made in Germany nennen, ist bei Teufel z.b nicht anders wenn die dinger in China produziert werden aber die endmontage und verpackung in Deutschland vollzogen wird, dann dürfen die sich auch Made in Germany nennen.


Ich glaube es ist genau umgekehrt. Produktion findet in Deutschland statt und die Endmontage in China, so habe ich es gelesen.


> Aber fakt ist, Elektronik die Made in Germany ist, ist schweine teuer, weil es nur ne kleine anzahl von Firmen gibt welche die kapazität haben größere Serien zu produzieren.


Genau, deshalb sind ja auch die Produkte teurer als rein asiatische Produkte.


> Allein bei der Leiterplatinen Fertigung sind mir in Deutschland grad mal 3 produktionsstätten bekannt die aber qualitativ nicht so hochwertig sind wie in Prag oder Indien hergestellte Platinen zumindest wenn es um großserien geht über 10000stk ( ich komm aus der branche daher weis ich da auch bescheid wo vermeitlich Made in Germany hergestellte Platinen herkommen )


Leiterplatinen für was denn?

MfG


----------



## Blutstoff (4. März 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> Welcher Qualitätsstandart den? So ein Geschwetz... stell die Edifier und die Teufel mal nebeneinander und schaue, taste und höre sie mal an... da merkst erst richtig wie billig die Teufel produziert sind.


 
Dann bist du scheinbar der einzige, der davon etwas merkt.


@DaStash
Schon klar, dass Teufel ein Qualitätsmanagment voraussetzt, dass die Chinesen einhalten müssen. Aber unter Made in Germany verstehe ich etwas anderes.


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Schon klar, dass Teufel ein Qualitätsmanagment voraussetzt, dass die Chinesen einhalten müssen. Aber unter Made in Germany verstehe ich etwas anderes.


Kann ich ja prinzipiell nachvollziehen aber irgendwo muss man da auch unterscheiden können und zwar messbar, sonst darf man das Siegel nicht benutzen. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dann bist du scheinbar der einzige, der davon etwas merkt.


Vielleicht eine Aversion? 

MfG


----------



## Blutstoff (4. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist genau umgekehrt. Produktion findet in Deutschland statt und die Endmontage in China, so habe ich es gelesen.


 
Nein, Teufel lässt komplett in China produzieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Leiterplatinen für was denn?


Für die Verstärker die in den Systemen verbaut sind


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. März 2010)

Ja wie gesagt.. mir gefallen die Boxen sehr gut..^^ -egal welches Siegel/Logo auf dem Karton klebt..


----------



## jura1985 (5. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für deinen konstruktivenen Beitrag.
> Beschäftige Dich mal mit dem Thema, ab wann ein Unternehm seine Produkte  mit dem Titel "made in germany" deklarieren darf und welche Bedingungen  dafür ausschlaggebend sind.
> Ähm ja und was mache ich wenn ich deine Erfahrung, sind das denn  Erfahrung und wenn ja auf welche Systeme beziehst du dich genau?, nicht  teilen kann??!!.
> Nö quantitativ können wir wohl nicht mithalten aber dafür quallitativ.
> ...





beschäftige DU dich mal lieber mit dem thema kind. anscheinend hast du keine ahnung. wie bereits erwähnt wurde genügt die endmontage in deutschland, aber die vorproduktion im ausland um ein produkt made in germany zu nennen. wo bitteschön kann man da von qualität reden? was hat das den mit qualität zutun? ich hatte die teufel concept c200 usb gegen die edifier s530d probegehört und verglichen. die beiden nehmen sich meiner meinung nichts wenn es um die akustik geht, jedoch ist ein materieller und verarbeitungstechnischer qualitätsunterschied vorhanden. die teufel sind aus plastik, also üblich für 30€ systeme....während die edifier komplett aus mdf sind... also die edifier sind optisch auf jeden fall qualitativ hochwertiger und haben mich vor allem auch wegen dem preisvorteil überzeugt. jeder kann qualitativ mithalten wenn der preis stimmt....aber bei dem preisleistungsverhältniss den die asiaten im bereich unterhaltungselektronik bieten können wir deutschen eben nicht mithalten...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. März 2010)

> Zitat von DaStash
> Danke für deinen konstruktivenen Beitrag.


Der Beitrag war sicher unnötig, aber es dann auf gleiche Art und Weise zu erwidern, macht es' doch auch nicht besser.


> beschäftige DU dich mal lieber mit dem thema kind.



Also liebe Leute, bitte sachlich und höflich bleiben.  Wir spielen doch alle im gleichen Team und wollen uns gegenseitig unterstützen. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> beschäftige DU dich mal lieber mit dem thema kind. anscheinend hast du keine ahnung.


 Warum so emotional, bleib doch einfach sachlich. 


> wie bereits erwähnt wurde genügt die endmontage in deutschland, aber die vorproduktion im ausland um ein produkt made in germany zu nennen. wo bitteschön kann man da von qualität reden?


Wie gesagt, belese dich welche Anforderungen an solch ein Gütesiegel hängen, dann kannst du dir die Frage selber beantworten. 


> was hat das den mit qualität zutun? ich hatte die teufel concept c200 usb gegen die edifier s530d probegehört und verglichen. die beiden nehmen sich meiner meinung nichts wenn es um die akustik geht, jedoch ist ein materieller und verarbeitungstechnischer qualitätsunterschied vorhanden. die teufel sind aus plastik, also üblich für 30€ systeme....während die edifier komplett aus mdf sind... also die edifier sind optisch auf jeden fall qualitativ hochwertiger und haben mich vor allem auch wegen dem preisvorteil überzeugt. jeder kann qualitativ mithalten wenn der preis stimmt....aber bei dem preisleistungsverhältniss den die asiaten im bereich unterhaltungselektronik bieten können wir deutschen eben nicht mithalten...


Klar, weil die quantitativ mehr herstellen und in Deutschland mehr Wertarbeit gemacht wird und die Produktionskosten höher sind. Da kannste meckern wie du willst aber so ist es nun einmal. Siehe Loewe, siehe Autobranche, siehe Solarbranche etc..
Du kannst ja wenn du magst weiterhing billig einkaufen, jeder soll sich das holen wo mit er persönlich am meisten zufrieden ist, ich versuche eben darauf zu achten, wenn es denn quallitativ vertretbar ist und das ist es bei den Teufelprodukten, siehe zahlreiche Testsiegerergebnisse, bei deutschen Unternehmen zu kaufen. Für mich ist das ein wichtiger Punkt, die "soziale Komponente", auch wenn viele Unternehmen in anderen Ländern produzieren oder zusammenbauen lassen(dank der Globalisierung).

Und jetzt komm mal wieder runter, denn glaubwürdiger wirst du nicht wenn du anfängst persönlich zu werden. 
1.) Hast du nämlich unrecht mit deinen Unterstellungen und
2.) Entwertest du damit deine Argumentationen

MfG


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

Ich meine für meinen Teil sagen zu können das es mir egal ist wo und wie produziert wird, Hauptsache ich bekomme etwas für mein Geld geboten.


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich meine für meinen Teil sagen zu können das es mir egal ist wo und wie produziert wird, Hauptsache ich bekomme etwas für mein Geld geboten.


Jop jedem das seine. 

HASt du dich denn nun schon entschieden?

Falls du doch ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest kann ich Dir, bereits aufgeführt, dieses System hier empfehlen. 

Teufel Motiv 2 - 2.1 Set *Erfahrungsbericht*, Test-/Erfahrungsberichte - HIFI-FORUM

MfG


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob gute 80€ Unterschied je nach Shop wo man bestellt für die ich sag mal geringfügigen Unterschiede tragbar sind. 

Erstmal möchte ich für mein Geld etwas anständiges haben, später wenn dann kann man auch über ein richtiges "System" nachdenken, aber ich denke auch wenn es nur als "lange Übergangslösung" angesehen wird ist das Edifier S530D ganz in Ordnung oder?


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob gute 80€ Unterschied je nach Shop wo man bestellt für die ich sag mal geringfügigen Unterschiede tragbar sind.
> 
> Erstmal möchte ich für mein Geld etwas anständiges haben, später wenn dann kann man auch über ein richtiges "System" nachdenken, aber ich denke auch wenn es nur als "lange Übergangslösung" angesehen wird ist das Edifier S530D ganz in Ordnung oder?


Ja ist es, du meintest eben nur das du viel Wert auf Druck legst, deshalb nochmal die Empfehlung.
Klanglich nehmen sich die beiden Systeme kaum etwas.

Wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast, versuche eine accustische Hörprobe vor dem Kauf zu machen, damit du selber für dich die Unterschiede erkennst und dich dementsprechend entscheiden kannst.

Wenn du aber partout nicht mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, bleibt sicherlich nur das Edifier S530 oder das etwas druckvollere Concept c 200 USB übrig. Wie gesagt, bei Teufel gibt es zur Zeit eine 10% Rabattaktion und die Boxen sind sofort lieferbar. 

Aber du kannst in dem Preissegment mit beiden Systemen nichts falsch machen. 

MfG


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

Diese Beratung im Forum ist traumhaft. 

Ich habe mich gerade mal erkundigt, mein Mitazubi hat das Motiv 2, nach der Arbeit gehe ich mal Probehören, danke übrigens für den Vorschlag. Wenn mich das Motiv 2 anspricht und ich für weniger Geld quasi das "selbe" Ergebnis bekommen kann ist der Kauf des S530D beschlossene Sache.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. März 2010)

Was Brüllwürfel für Wellen auslösen...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. März 2010)

Wären die Onkyo HTX-22HD 2.1 eventuell auch ne Option?

Link zu nem Review.


----------



## jura1985 (5. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Diese Beratung im Forum ist traumhaft.
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade mal erkundigt, mein Mitazubi hat das Motiv 2, nach der Arbeit gehe ich mal Probehören, danke übrigens für den Vorschlag. Wenn mich das Motiv 2 anspricht und ich für weniger Geld quasi das "selbe" Ergebnis bekommen kann ist der Kauf des S530D beschlossene Sache.



ahm, aber das motiv 2 ist eher mit den edifier s730d vergleichbar....also die s530d haben halt weniger leistung, klanglich solten sie sich aber nicht viel nehmen


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

jura1985 schrieb:


> ahm, aber das motiv 2 ist eher mit den edifier s730d vergleichbar....also die s530d haben halt weniger leistung, klanglich solten sie sich aber nicht viel nehmen



Das Motiv 2 und das Edifier S730D liegen auch eher Preislich im selben Bereich, wie ich aber schon schrieb finde ich einen Unterschied von guten 80€ für einen eventuell kleinen Unterschied echt in Ordnung und für mich vertretbar.


----------



## jura1985 (5. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Das Motiv 2 und das Edifier S730D liegen auch eher Preislich im selben Bereich, wie ich aber schon schrieb finde ich einen Unterschied von guten 80€ für einen eventuell kleinen Unterschied echt in Ordnung und für mich vertretbar.



ohaaa, stimt hast recht das s730d kostet inzwischen 279€, ich hatte irgendwie noch die knapp 220€ vom dezember letzten jahres im kopf....ja kann dir die s530d nur empfehlen, habe diese nämlich selber...


----------



## Ini (5. März 2010)

Die Tets auf Computerbase haben auch noch die "alten Preise", von daher ists eigentlich nicht verkehrt, stimmt aber, die Preise sind ganz schön hoch gegangen.


----------



## martinyyyy (8. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> - schlechte Fernbedienung



Ich habe das S530D und weiss nicht was für Tasten du den noch auf der Fernbedienung haben willst.

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4276/tmp73b6.jpg

ich mein, klar, das die Volume Buttons doppelt vorhanden sind ist schon etwas verwirrend. Jedoch sehe ich das nicht als Nachteil.


----------



## Ini (8. März 2010)

Wofür sind denn die beiden - und die beiden + Volume Tasten genau? 

Links und Rechts oder?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. März 2010)

Die sind beide für Lautstärke hoch und runter. Die Tasten sind halt doppelt belegt. Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Fernbedienung bei vielen anderen Systemen auch verwendet wird und dort sind die Tasten anders belegt.


----------



## Ini (8. März 2010)

Achso, irgendwie ja komisch, diese Anordnung, aber nun gut.


----------



## coffeinfreak (8. März 2010)

Hier ist ja wieder mächtig Feuer im Thread.

Zum Vergleich Motiv 5 gegen Edifier S730D. Die Teufel Satelliten klingen minimal besser dafür ist der Bass vom Edifier deutlich besser und präziser.


----------



## Siddy (8. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits 

Erster Beitrag und gleich die erste Frage 

Hat sich in letzter Zeit jemand des S530D in weiß gekauft?

Wenn ich die Händler so durchklicke wird, im gegensatz zum schwarzen Modell, überall die alte Version abgebildet.
Also ohne überarbeitete Satelliten nund funktionsarmer Fernbedienung.

Werden die Weißen auch aktuell SO ausgeliefert, oder auch mit der größeren Fernbedienung und dem neuen Hochtöner?

Danke schon mal


----------



## martinyyyy (9. März 2010)

also ich habe das weiße system vor ca. 1 monat bekommen und habe die Fernbedienung hier.

ein paar posts über dir hab ich ein Bild von meiner gemacht
ist das die neue?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-review-der-teufel-killer-38.html#post1610391

 nd woran erkenne ich die "neuen Hochtöner"?


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. März 2010)

Neue Satelliten? Was genau wurde denn verbessert?


----------



## Siddy (9. März 2010)

Danke martinyyyy, die Fernbedienung ist schon mal ok

Satelliten alt: erstes Bild

Satelliten neu: zweites Bild

Möglich es handelt sich auch nur um eine kosmetische Korrektur.


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. März 2010)

Krass. So wie es ausschaut wurden bessere Hochtöner verbaut!


----------



## Ini (9. März 2010)

Gut, die die ich mir gönnen will scheinen schon die neuen zu sein.  

Ich frag noch mal zur Sicherheit, kommt der Sub auch bei Hardcore hinterher?


----------



## Siddy (9. März 2010)

Die Frage ist jetzt,
was wird aktuell bei den weißen Sets verbaut.

Hierzu konnte ich leider keine aktuellen Bilder im Netz finden.

Darum meine Frage, ob jemand sich vor Kurzem ein weißes Set gekauft hat


----------



## coffeinfreak (9. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Gut, die die ich mir gönnen will scheinen schon die neuen zu sein.
> 
> Ich frag noch mal zur Sicherheit, kommt der Sub auch bei Hardcore hinterher?



Ja der kommt mit, der Bass ist sehr präzise!


----------



## Ini (9. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Ja der kommt mit, der Bass ist sehr präzise!



Dick, danke. hab eich so jetzt nicht erwartet, ich darf gespannt sein.


----------



## martinyyyy (9. März 2010)

also bei mir ist zwar die "überarbeitete fernbedienung" dabei, jedoch sind die hochtöner immernoch die runden und nicht diese spitzen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. März 2010)

geil, ich hab schon die neuen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Ja, so wie ich das sehe werden derzeit auch nur die neuen Angeboten. Oder?


----------



## Siddy (10. März 2010)

Offensichtlich, zumindest bei den Schwarzen.

Hab gestern mein Set in Weiß mit den alten Hochtönern bekommen.

Die Kabelklemmen an den Satelliten sind aber mal ein schlechter Witz *motz*


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Wieso hast du dir ein weißes gekauft? 

Inwiefern schlechter Witz? Billig verarbeitet? Unzumutbar?


----------



## Siddy (10. März 2010)

Also,
ein Witz dahingehend, daß der zu benutzende Kabelquerschnitt sehr begrenzt ist.

Die 2,5er von meinem Motiv 2 passen schon mal schlecht bis gar nicht.

Das ich ein weißes Set gekauft habe war mehr oder weniger ein Versehen

Bei dem Laden bei dem ich bestellt habe war ein schwarzes abgebildet,
die Artikelbeschreibung enthielt auch kein Wort, daß es sich um eine weißes handelt,
in der Bestellbestätigung war von weiß keine Rede, aber dann...
In der Versandbestätigung war das Ding auf einmal, surprise surprise, weiß


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Hättest du es nicht zurückgeben können? 

Hm, aber solange es geht und dann auch hält ist doch alles in Ordnung würde ich meinen.


----------



## Siddy (10. März 2010)

Doch, sicher hätte ich es auch zurückgeben können.

Aber wo es schon mal da war, war ich natürlich auch neugierig und habs halt einmal aufgestellt.

Das Set klingt eingentlich "out of the box" schon mal nicht schlecht.

Am Set selber und auch an der Soundkarte (Asus Xonar D2) habe ich noch keine klanglichen Veränderungen vorgenommen.

Mal sehen wie es sich heute macht.

Das Teufel-Set hat auch ein paar Tage des Einspielens gebraucht.


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. 

Über eine Soundkarte habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, nur graust es mir irgendwie davor 50€+ für eine Soundkarte über den Tresen zu jagen.


----------



## Siddy (10. März 2010)

Nun ja, ich denke, wenn du das Set digital anschließt ist der Unterschied vernachläßigbar.

Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, daß ich die Asus nicht mehr hergeben würde


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Ein optisches Kabel (S/PDIF ?) lieht doch bei oder? 
Denn so ein Anschluss hat sogar mein Mainboard.


----------



## Siddy (10. März 2010)

Jupp, ein optisches Kabel liegt bei.

Von der Bedienung her ist das Set auf jeden Fall schon mal prima.
Den Funktionsumfang bietet mein Teufelset nicht.


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Wuhu, ich kann es kaum erwarten das endlich Monatsende ist. 

Ich denke ich werde viel Spaß mit dem System haben, unsere Nachbarn auch.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. März 2010)

> Ich denke ich werde viel Spaß mit dem System haben, unsere Nachbarn auch.



da sagste was..^^ aber so lange man nicht übertreibt und immer nur sequentiel für nen Film etc aufdreht, und nicht dauerhaft Mucke mit Fenster auf hört (wie irgendwelche Asis^^) geht das sicher in Ordnung..


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Da ist das Problem, Musik kann ich einfach nicht unbedingt leise hören, unbedingt die Nachbarschaft beschallen tue ich auch nicht, wird aber schon etwas lauter das Ganze. 

Mal sehen wie lange das System meiner Tortur standhalten kann.


----------



## rytme (10. März 2010)

Hoffe nur das du nicht in einem Mehrfamilien Haus wohnst, hab mit meinem S550 schon paarmal stress bekommen


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2010)

rytme schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das du nicht in einem Mehrfamilien Haus wohnst, hab mit meinem S550 schon paarmal stress bekommen


 
Das ist bei mir zurzeit der Knackpunkt.
Ich habe nämlich Untermieter.
Ich überlege schon seit Wochen, ob ich das S530 für ca. 180€ nehmen soll, oder das S330 für ca. 100€.
Vielleicht würde nämlich das S330 vollkommen ausreichen, für „meine“ Verhältnisse, da ich es sowieso nicht bis an die Grenzen belasten könnte.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen, bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Modellen?
Als das S530 noch ca. 140 Euro kostete war meine Entscheidung eigentlich klar^^


----------



## Ini (10. März 2010)

Wir haben eine Eigentumswohnung (Altbau  yeah das wird dröhnen) und somit mehr zu sagen als die anderen. Und am tage ist es meist auch okay, abends wird dann Bescheid gegeben.


----------



## rytme (10. März 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir zurzeit der Knackpunkt.
> Ich habe nämlich Untermieter.
> Ich überlege schon seit Wochen, ob ich das S530 für ca. 180€ nehmen soll, oder das S330 für ca. 100€.
> Vielleicht würde nämlich das S330 vollkommen ausreichen, für „meine“ Verhältnisse, da ich es sowieso nicht bis an die Grenzen belasten könnte.
> ...



Ja, da hab ich den Vorteil das die Wohnung unter uns auch uns gehört 
Würd aber denk ich trotzdem zum S530 greifen, obwohl ich evtl. noch warten würde, der Preis ist schon iwie krass hoch atm.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. März 2010)

ich glaube nicht, dass die wieder billiger werden. denke eher, das vorher waren Einführungspreise. die wollen ja ganz klar die Teufel 2.1 Modelle angreifen. und alternativen zu nem günstigeren Preis gibt es ja kaum bis gar nicht..


----------



## Ini (11. März 2010)

Ich werde es wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen, immerhin zahlt man durch geizhals "nur" 180€ + Versand.


----------



## rytme (11. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass die wieder billiger werden. denke eher, das vorher waren Einführungspreise. die wollen ja ganz klar die Teufel 2.1 Modelle angreifen. und alternativen zu nem günstigeren Preis gibt es ja kaum bis gar nicht..


Kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## WarumEinName (11. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich werde es wohl bei Hardwareversand bestellen, immerhin zahlt man durch geizhals "nur" 180€ + Versand.


Sind über heise.de 'nur' 167.- plus Versand: heise online-Preisvergleich: Edifier S530 Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530) / Deutschland


----------



## Ini (11. März 2010)

Ich weiß, danke, ich mag aber kein weißes System kaufen.


----------



## WarumEinName (11. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Ich weiß, danke, ich mag aber kein weißes System kaufen.


Sorry, ich hab nicht auf die Farbe geachtet. Obwohl ich weiß schön finde, würde gut zu meinem Mac passen. Endlich mal etwas, wo man als Appleuser finanzielle Vorteile hat


----------



## Ini (11. März 2010)

In dem Sinne eventuell schön, schwarz passt aber eher in mein Zimmer, dunkles Holz etc.


----------



## martinyyyy (12. März 2010)

was mir gerade aus auffällt.. steht bei euch auf dem Versandkarton (also nicht der eigentlichen Kiste) auch "QA Passed" drauf? Weil ich kenn das eigentlich nur von eingeschickten Produkten, die repariert wurden.


----------



## Ini (15. März 2010)

Okay, der Kauf des Systems bei hardwareversand hat sich erledigt, ich habe eine Support-Anfrage gestellt gehabt und gefragt um welche Version des Systems es sich nun tatsächlich handelt.

Es ist das normale S530 und ich wunder mich wieso es dort so "billig" ist. Also wird wohl doch die Gedankenfabrik + Midnightshopping herhalten müssen.


----------



## a-e-x (15. März 2010)

was meinst du denn mit normaler version? gibt es da mehrere versionen von?


----------



## Ini (15. März 2010)

Es gibt das S530 und das S530D, das D steht für Digital, außerdem System einen digitalen Input und einen optischen Eingang, zudem liegt ein optisches Kabel bei (S/PDIF).

Dürfte so stimmen.


----------



## a-e-x (15. März 2010)

achso ok! das ist gut zu wissen, ich werde mir auch das system holen. gott sei dank hab ich hier nochmal reingeschaut  besten dank!


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Ini schrieb:


> Es gibt das S530 und das S530D, das D steht für Digital, außerdem System einen digitalen Input und einen optischen Eingang, zudem liegt ein optisches Kabel bei (S/PDIF).
> 
> Dürfte so stimmen.



Das ohne Digitalen Eingang gibt es in Deutschland gar nicht


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Hm, für mich sieht das aber so aus, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Edifier, 2.1 Sound System, S530, schwarz


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

Das hat auch den Digitalen Anschluss. Habe selber des bei Hwv bestellt.


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Also ist der digitale Anschluss in Deutschland Gang und gebe und Hvw verkauft quasi das alte System ohne optischem Kabel? Ich muss zugeben ich bin jetzt leicht verwirrt.

Ach ja, ist es möglich das System auch mit einem Kabel wie auf dem Bild abgebildet an den Rechner anzuschließen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

?

Dein Ernst? Ist doch normaler Klinkenanschluss


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Naja ich Frage aus einem Grund, hinten sehe ich nämlich nur Anschlüsse für die Boxen und für CD, also Links und Rechts, sowie digital und koaxial in. Würde mich wundern wenn Klinke neuerdings koaxial und somit digital wäre. 

Oder, ja ich fasse mir gerade selber an den Kopf, würde das Kabel an die kabelgebundene Steuerung angeschlossen werden?


----------



## midnight (16. März 2010)

Naja im Endeffekt müsste es auch mit Klinke funktionieren, sollte dann nur alles richtig belegt sein (=

so far


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

Ich hab's auch mit Klinke an meine Xonar angeschlossen.


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Welchen Anschluss hast denn den dafür am System genommen?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. März 2010)

Am edifier hast du 2x Audio Input + 1x Coaxial + 1x Digital. Da ich ein Klinkenkabel verwende die ganzen normalen Audioausgägne (rot/weiß). Bestellst dir einfach.^^ ist eigentlich selbst erklärend. das passt schon alles!


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Ich wollt nur mal Nachfragen.  

Über diese LCD_Steuereinheit ginge es doch auch wenn ich mich recht erinnere oder verwechsle ich das Feature gerade mit einem anderen System?


----------



## rytme (16. März 2010)

Wenn dus über Klinke verbinden willst nutzt du einfach die Cinch Eingänge am Subwoofer. Der Klingenausgang an der Fernbedienung schleift einfach nochma das Signal durch, sodass man daran nochma nen Headset oder ähnliches anschließen kann.


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Ich wollte mich nur mal schlau machen welche Möglichkeiten mir denn generell zur Verfügung stehen. Ich meine wenn mir ein optisches Kabel mitgeliefert wird, nutze ich selbstverständlich dieses.


----------



## rytme (16. März 2010)

Kannst du natürlich auch machen, würde ich sogar bevorzugen, vorallem wenn du keine gescheite Soundkarte hast.


----------



## Ini (16. März 2010)

Ne, ich habe nur meinen feinen Realtek Onboard-Chip welcher mein Mainboard mit besagtem Eingang ausstattet.


----------



## baleu (26. März 2010)

mal eine andere Frage:
habt ihr die Satelliten auf Boxenständern, wenn ja welche bzw. habt ihr preislich angemessene Empfehlungen?
würden bei mir hinter den PC-Tisch bzw einen kleinen Schrank daneben müssen und zwar sollten auch die Füße darunter passen, d.h. die Füße sollten in der Höhe 4cm möglichst nicht überschreiten

übrigens danke an die hier Aktiven, habt mir vor dem Kauf die ein oder andere Frage beantworten können 

edit: Aussehen spielt übrigens keine Rolle


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2010)

Meine hinteren Sats (von Teufel) stehen auf den Teufel M50P Standfüßen. Da passensicher auch Edifier-Sats ran


----------



## st0ney (28. März 2010)

Hi ich hab mal ne frage zu diesem System und dem damit verbundenem kauf einer neuen Soundkarte.
Ich konnte mich bisher noch nicht wirklich entscheiden welches System ich mir kaufen soll, zur Auswahl stehen zurzeit:
Edifier S530D und
Concept C 200 USB.
Die Sache ist dass ich meine PS3 Slim auch dran anschließen möchte.
Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass es bestimmt besser ist dann das Edifier zu nehmen und an die neugekaufte Soundkarte und gleichzeitig die PS3 optisch digital anzuschließen. Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr mir Empfehlen?
Nun hab ich von dem Thema wirklich nicht besonders viel Ahnung und würde gerne eure fachmännische Meinung dazu hören. 
Hinzu kommt dass ich nicht wesentlich mehr als 250€ für Boxen und Soundkarte ausgeben möchte.

MfG Stoney


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. März 2010)

> Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass es bestimmt besser ist dann das Edifier zu nehmen und an die neugekaufte Soundkarte und gleichzeitig die PS3 optisch digital anzuschließen. Welche Soundkarte würdet ihr mir Empfehlen?



Wenn du sowieso digital an das Edifier rangehen möchtest brauchst du garkeine Soundkarte, denn die ist bei digitaler Übertragung nutzlos, gerade dann, wenn du sowieso nur ein Stereo-System anschließen willst.
Der einzige Grund *für* eine Soundkarte bei digitaler Übertragung ist die Unterstützung von Dolby Digital Live um auch bei Spielen Surround-Klang zu bekommen, das geht nur mit Soundkarten mit DDL-Unterstützung.


----------



## st0ney (28. März 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Ps3 würde ich so oder so direkt anschließen deswegen ist dies ja unerheblich für die Soundkarte.
(Da ich die PS3 unabhängig vom Rechner benutzen möchte.)
Ist ein Großer unterschied die PS3 direkt analog oder digital ans Edifier anzuschließen? bzw. was ist sinnvoller?

Wenn ich nun den Surround-Klang haben wollen würde und die Boxen analog an die Soundkarte anschließe. Welche Soundkarte würde sich lohnen?

MfG Stoney


----------



## Blutstoff (28. März 2010)

Eine Asus Xonar DX dürfte deinen Ansprüchen sicher genügen. Die Karte hat einen sehr guten Klang.


----------



## st0ney (30. März 2010)

okay danke ich werde mir die Soundkarte mal angucken.
die andere Frage steht aber noch  
Kann jemand das beurteilen?

mfg Stoney


----------



## Blutstoff (30. März 2010)

Dann nimm zur vorgeschlagenen Soundkarte das Edifier-System. Das hat einen digitalen sowie analoge Eingänge und somit lässt sich beides anschließen.


----------



## Olli1967 (16. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin Coffeinfreak,

da ich schon länger nach einem vernünftigen Soundsystem suche, hat mich dein Test überzeugt.
Nur ich finde das System nicht für 135€. Kannst du mir einen Link geben?

Danke


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Mai 2010)

Die Preise sind sehr gestiegen, hier der Link zum Digitalen 530-DEdifier S530-D 2.1 Lautsprecher-System, Stereo Lautsprecher-System: PC Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Olli1967 (16. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann war meine Recherche doch richtig.
Aber was gut ist darf ja auch ein bisschen mehr kosten.


----------



## Maximilian_44 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi

Könnt Ihr mir eure Einstellung verraten,zwecks Bass ect?

bräuchte da sowas wie eine Grundeinstellung 

PS:nutze derzeit das System für mein PS3 ,also zocken und Filme ist da 50/50 angesagt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Mai 2010)

Die Klangeinstellungen kann dir niemand vorgeben, da es dabei vor allem auf die räumlichen Gegebenheiten ankommt. Da musst du selbst die für dich passende Einstellung finden.


----------



## Maximilian_44 (22. Mai 2010)

Verstehe,dann nochwas und zwar ist mir aufgefallen,das wenn ich über das Panel auf Standby lange gedrückt halte um das komplett abzustellen,erlöscht zwar die rote Lampe,jedoch springt das Panel sofort wieder an und erst nach erneuten ausstellen per Fernbedienung,bleibt das Panel auch aus.


gibts da nur diese Reihenfolge um das System auf Aus zu setzen?


PS:ich habe das Problem derzeit das mein TV Rack nur ca 37cm Hoch ist und somit die Satelliten nicht ideal auf Ohrhöhe stehen.

Im Hifiladen wollten die mir 180 euronen pro Boxenständer abknüpfen 

habt Ihr eventuell andere Tips für mich,wie ich mir eventuell sowas selbst basteln kann oder deutlich günstiger bekommen kann?


greetz


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2010)

Zu den Boxenständern: Du könntest evtl. in den Baumarkt fahren, die entsprechend hohe Holzstangen aussuchen und dann oben und untern eine Platte dran machen


----------



## Maximilian_44 (22. Mai 2010)

verstehe,aber es geht auch darum,das die 2kg Geschosse auch drauf bleiben bzw halten und nicht wenn ich mit dem Staubsauger an die Halterung komm, das mir alles entgegen segelt.

Im Grunde aber ne gute Idee,mal schauen wie sich das mit dem Standfuß verwirklichen kann ,der ja mindestens 5kg schwer sein sollte


----------



## Maximilian_44 (23. Mai 2010)

Siddy schrieb:


> Danke martinyyyy, die Fernbedienung ist schon mal ok
> 
> Satelliten alt: erstes Bild
> 
> ...



also das beim zweiten Bild ist nur die Verkleidung ab ,mMn sind die Höhen alles die selben ,bzw verbaut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. Mai 2010)

nein, das sind nicht die selben. Die Hochtöner vom zweiten Bild haben einen silbernen Phase-Plug, der bei dem System vom ersten Bild nicht dran ist. Es sind also definitv unterschiedliche Hochtöner.


----------



## Maximilian_44 (24. Mai 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> nein, das sind nicht die selben. Die Hochtöner vom zweiten Bild haben einen silbernen Phase-Plug, der bei dem System vom ersten Bild nicht dran ist. Es sind also definitv unterschiedliche Hochtöner.



Ups ja stimmt,sind den die Unterschiede sehr gravierend?


----------



## Zambrotta (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach intensivem Studium dieses Themas habe ich ein paar Fragen. 

Ich plane, mir die Edifier S530D Rev. 2 zu kaufen. Als Soundkarte habe ich die Auzentech X-Fi Forte (PCI Express) Karte. OS ist Windows 7 64bit.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Wie unterscheidet sich die Rev. 2 von der ursprünglichen Serie?

2. Mehrere Leute haben geschrieben, dass man die Boxen analog an einer hochwertigen Soundkarte anschliessen soll. Wenn man digital anschliesst, dann würde man die "gute" Soundkarte umgehen. Wie schliesse ich denn das System analog an? Link zum Handbuch der Soundkarte (s. 7 und S. 14) ->*** Inc. Sound Cards. Audio You Can Believe In. World First soundcards for Music, HTPC, and Gaming.[/url]
Problematisch ist mE vor allem der Anschluss der Satelliten an die Soundkarte.

3. Gesetzt den Fall, dass der Anschluss analog an dieser Soundkarte machbar ist. Was ist mit Dolby Digital oder 3d Sound oder sonstigen Features? Muss ich dann auf diese Verzichten?
Soll heißen: wenn ich analog anschliesse, muss ich dann auf bestimmte Funktionen der Soundkarte verzichten?

VG!


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Mai 2010)

Also, an der Forte schließt du den Adapter auf dem ersten Bild an. Dann verbindest du das Soundsystem mit Klinke/Cinchkabel an die Soundkarte. Die Satelliten werden direkt am Sub angeschlossen. Auf Dolby musst du nicht verzichten, wenn du die Soundausgabe analog löst.


----------



## Zambrotta (30. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Also, an der Forte schließt du den Adapter auf dem ersten Bild an. Dann verbindest du das Soundsystem mit Klinke/Cinchkabel an die Soundkarte. Die Satelliten werden direkt am Sub angeschlossen. Auf Dolby musst du nicht verzichten, wenn du die Soundausgabe analog löst.



Danke für die Info. Ist es dann also bei meiner Konfiguration das System analog anzuschliessen, da ich ja eine gute Soundkarte besitze? Soll heißen, bei Musik, wie Games oder Filmen wäre die Soundqualität dann besser, als bei der digitalen Anschlussvariante?


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Mai 2010)

Zambrotta schrieb:


> Soll heißen, bei Musik, wie Games oder Filmen wäre die Soundqualität dann besser, als bei der digitalen Anschlussvariante?


 
Ja, richtig.


----------



## Zambrotta (30. Mai 2010)

Oki, danke. Ich war mir nicht sicher, da ich in diesem Thread (ich finde die Seite leider nicht wieder) gelesen habe, dass bei analogem Anschluss irgendwelche (DD?) Features nicht genutzt werden können.  Wie sieht es denn bitte mit der Rev. 2 aus. Verbraucht die im Standby etwa weniger Strom? Sind die Hochtöner kleiner geworden und resultiert daraus eine geringere Leistung?


----------



## Zambrotta (31. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Also, an der Forte schließt du den Adapter auf dem ersten Bild an. Dann verbindest du das Soundsystem mit Klinke/Cinchkabel an die Soundkarte. Die Satelliten werden direkt am Sub angeschlossen. Auf Dolby musst du nicht verzichten, wenn du die Soundausgabe analog löst.


Ich muss doch noch einmal nachhaken:
WEnn ich per (Stereo)Klinke auf Cinch an die Kabelpeitsche der Soundkarte gehe und dann auf Center/Subwoofer verbinde, verteilt der Sub dann intern das Signal auf die Satelliten weiter? Erhält der Sub dann überhaupt das Stereo Signal in der Bandbreite für die Satelliten oder etwa nur a) ein Mono Signal oder b) nur die Subwoofer Frequenzen (< 120 hz)?


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Mai 2010)

Du gehst beim Kabelstrang vom Frontausgang per Klinke/Cinch, nicht vom Center-Sub-Ausgang, an den Subwoofer. Das Soundsystem selbst besitzt eine Frequenzweiche, die die Aufteilung der Satelliten und des Subs übernimmt. Die Satelliten werden ganz normal mit Lautsprecherkabeln an den Sub angeschlossen.


----------



## ingolfomas (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag!
Bin neu hier und möchte aufgrund Eurer superfachlichen Beiträge eine Edifier S530D weiß kaufen.

Zunächst soll sie an mein älteres Notebook SiemensFujitsu Amilo M 7400 angeschlossen werden. Wenn ich die div. Beiträge richtig verstanden habe, ist dies über die 3,5 mm Klinkenbuchse (Soundausgang) am NB auf Chinch am Sub - oder gleicher Anschluß optisch mit aktiviertem SPDIF, dann digital, möglich.
Optisches Kabel ist bei Lieferung anbei?
Ist das richtig und sinnvoll?
Welcher Anschluß ist besser?
Bei optischem Anschluß geht der Sound an der ONBOARD


----------



## ingolfomas (9. Juni 2010)

Oh, auf falsche Taste gekommen!
Bei opt. Anschluß gehts an der Soundkarte vorbei, direkt in den SUB-richtig?
Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Ingolfomas


----------



## acidDance (6. August 2010)

Bevor ich extra einen neuen Thread aufmache, poste ich hier einfach mal mein Anliegen:
Gibt es vom Klang her Unterschiede zwischen dem S530 und dem S730 ? So wie ich das sehe, hat das S730 ja "nur" mehr Leistung (Watt).
Existiert irgendwo evtl. auch ein Vergleichstest o.ä. ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. August 2010)

Ich vermute mal dass es schon mal gefragt wurde aber ich frag trotzdem mal.
Lohnt es sich ~80€ mehr auszugeben für das S530 anstatt das S330 zu nehmen?
Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem S330/S530 und S330D/S530D?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

Naja, die Satelliten des S530 sind schon deutlich größer was vor allem dem Mittelton zu gute kommt. Der Mittelton ist bei Subwoofer-Satelliten-Systemen in der Regel der größte Schwachpunkt, daher ist dort jeder cm³ mehr an Gehäusevolumen bei den Satelliten gold wert.

Der Unterschied zwischen den Versionen mit und ohne D ist, dass die D-Versionen Digital-Eingänge haben. Die kann man also per optischem Kabel an die Soundkarte anschließen. Da muss man nicht so viele Kabel verlegen und wenn man auf DDL und DTS-C verzichten kann reicht dann auch einfacher Onboard-Sound, da die Soundkarte den Klang bei digitaler Übertragung nicht beeinflusst.


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Naja, die Satelliten des S530 sind schon deutlich größer was vor allem dem Mittelton zu gute kommt. Der Mittelton ist bei Subwoofer-Satelliten-Systemen in der Regel der größte Schwachpunkt, daher ist dort jeder cm³ mehr an Gehäusevolumen bei den Satelliten gold wert.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen den Versionen mit und ohne D ist, dass die D-Versionen Digital-Eingänge haben. Die kann man also per optischem Kabel an die Soundkarte anschließen. Da muss man nicht so viele Kabel verlegen und wenn man auf DDL und DTS-C verzichten kann reicht dann auch einfacher Onboard-Sound, da die Soundkarte den Klang bei digitaler Übertragung nicht beeinflusst.



Danke für die Erklärung aber ich als Laie in Sachen Soundtechnik weiß leider nicht genau was DDL und DTS-C ist, sind das solche "Sonderfunktionen"?
Eigentlich wollte ich das System einfach am PC anschließen (vorerst onboard-Sound, später eventuell Soundkarte, aber die Anschlüsse sind doch die gleichen oder?). Das geht vermutlich mit beiden Versionen des Soundsystems oder?
Danke fürs beantworten der Fragen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. August 2010)

DDL = Dolby Digital Live, DTS-C = DTS-Connect.

Beides sind Codecs um Echtzeit 5.1-Sound wie er bei Spielen erzeugt wird auch über den optischen Anschluss wiedergeben zu können. Ohne DDL oder DTS-C hat man bei Spielen nur Stereo-Sound über den optischen Ausgang. Die 5.1-Wiedergabe von DVDs wird davon nicht tangiert, das geht auch ohne DDL oder DTS-C.

Natürlich kannst du beide Versionen des Soundsystems einfach an die Klinken-Ausgänge des Onboard-Sound oder der Soundkarte anschließen.
Und ja, die Anschlüsse von Onboard-Sound und Soundkarten sind die gleichen. Soundkarten haben manchmal noch ein paar extra-Anschlüsse...kommt aufs Modell an. Aber prinzipiell reichen die 3 Klinkenanschlüsse für Front, Subwoofer/Center und Rear.


----------



## Hitman-47 (27. August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, aber eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch: Da das ja ein 2.1 System ist würde der optische Anschluss doch recht wenig bringen oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

Wenn du nur Onboard-Sound nutzt bringt dir der Digital-Anschluss schon was, da du somit den rel. schlechten Klang des Onboard-Sounds umgehst. Wenn du aber eine vernünftige Soundkarte benutzt macht eine analoge Verbindung mehr Sinn, da der Klang der Soundkarte dann besser ist als der Klang des Sound-Chips, der in dem Lautsprechersystem integriert ist.


----------



## DaStash (27. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> DDL = Dolby Digital Live, DTS-C = DTS-Connect.
> 
> Beides sind Codecs um Echtzeit 5.1-Sound wie er bei Spielen erzeugt wird auch über den optischen Anschluss wiedergeben zu können. Ohne DDL oder DTS-C hat man bei Spielen nur Stereo-Sound über den optischen Ausgang. Die 5.1-Wiedergabe von DVDs wird davon nicht tangiert, das geht auch ohne DDL oder DTS-C.


Das bedeutet dann aber das man, wenn über Bitstream, einen Receiver benötigt, der diese Signale dekodieren kann oder macht das ein interner Decoder im Computer und gibt anschliessend die Signale nur noch per PCM aus?

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. August 2010)

> Das bedeutet dann aber das man, wenn über Bitstream, einen Receiver benötigt, der diese Signale dekodieren kann oder macht das ein interner Decoder im Computer und gibt anschliessend die Signale nur noch per PCM aus?



Nein, man braucht dann einen Receiver mit ganz normalem Dolby Digital oder DTS Decoder, den haben ja aber heutzutage faktisch alle AV-Receiver, deshalb sollte das nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## DaStash (27. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nein, man braucht dann einen Receiver mit ganz normalem Dolby Digital oder DTS Decoder, den haben ja aber heutzutage faktisch alle AV-Receiver, deshalb sollte das nicht so das Problem sein.


Cool, danke für die Info!

Werde es heut gleich mal ausprobieren. 

MfG


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. September 2010)

So, das S530D hab ich jetzt auch hier stehen. Echt ein klasse Teil aber eins interessiert mich doch noch: Wieso hab ich auf der Fernbedienung zwei Knöpfe für leiser nebeneinander und daneben noch zwei Knöpfe für lauter nebeneinander? Ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Knöpfen gibts eigentlich nicht. Ist da der Verschleiß schon einberechnet?


----------



## Fl1x (18. September 2010)

Nabend  Ich kram den Thread mal raus, weil ich auch überlege mir das Edifier S530 zu holen. Hab folgende Frage:

Hier wurde zwischendurch mal gesagt, dass es in Deutschland nur die Version mit digitalem Eingang gibt. Stimmt das und haben dann alle Höndler die "S530" schreiben nur das "d" vergessen?

Grüße,
Fl1x

P.S.: Und noch ne Frage: Mein Mainboard hat diesen SPDIF Ausgang. Ist das der digitale Soundausgang? Lässt der sich mit dem S530 verbinden? (hab da kein Plan, wie ihr merkt^^)


----------



## Nightcrosser (27. November 2010)

Hallo, ein super Review, hat mich damals zum Kauf veranlasst. Hatte vorher ein Teufel Concept E Magnum und besonders bei Musik ist da ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Die Mitten sind gut rauszuhören, wo ich beim Teufel z.T die Sänger bei Liedern nicht verstehen konnte.

Zu der Frage oben:
Ob die 530 und 530d das selbe sind, kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber es gibt oder gab ein 530 ohne digitale Eingänge. Das 530d hat einen optischen und koaxialen Eingang, also kannst das auf jeden Fall an deinen PC anschließen. Ist aber denke ich nur ein optisches Kabel im Lieferumfang dabei.

Ich hab jetzt noch eine Frage und zwar will ich ein zweites Boxenpaar am Subwoofer anschließen. Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass ich die Boxen am TV verwende, aber die auch gern am PC hätte. Jetzt will ich natürlich den Sub den ich schon habe für beides verwenden. Kennt da einer ne gute Lösung und weiß welche Boxen dazu passen könnten?


----------



## Hilbert (29. November 2010)

Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist:
Super Review, größtes Lob an den Ersteller !

Hat mich auch zum Kauf veranlasst und bin seither Edifier Fanboy


----------



## Terrean (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

die Boxen erhalten hier ja gute Bewertungen, solange man nicht überaus HiFi haben will.
Ist das auch in einem Langzeitbetrieb (>1 Jahr) noch so?
Ein lokaler Händler, bei dem ich die bestellen wollte, hat mich nämlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Reklamationsrate hoch sein könnte, da keiner der Reseller, die auf der deutschen Herstellersite gelistet sind und auf die er Zugriff hatte, die Boxen noch vertrieben.

Das ist meist ein Indiz, dass die Reklamationsrate zu hoch ist...

Ich wollte sie mir schon gerne kaufen, da sie am ehesten meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Und eine Frage, die von einem Vorposter noch offen ist, würde mich auch interessieren:



Zambrotta schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bitte mit der Rev. 2 aus. Verbraucht  die im Standby etwa weniger Strom? Sind die Hochtöner kleiner geworden  und resultiert daraus eine geringere Leistung?



Der Stromverbrauch wäre nämlich noch ein etwas bedenkliches Malus meinerseits.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber ordentliches HiFi kaufen. Kostet zwar mehr, aber damit kauft man sich etwas für mindestens 10,15, meistens eher 20+ Jahre.


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Januar 2011)

Terrean schrieb:


> Ein lokaler Händler, bei dem ich die bestellen wollte, hat mich nämlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Reklamationsrate hoch sein könnte, da keiner der Reseller, die auf der deutschen Herstellersite gelistet sind und auf die er Zugriff hatte, die Boxen noch vertrieben.


 
Würde mal sagen, dein Händler hat dir Müll erzählt. Ich finde auf die Schnelle min. ein Dutzend Händler, die das S530 im Angebot haben.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

5 punkte für die Review...
und ebenso für das set! 
wirklich ein super system!


----------



## martinyyyy (20. Januar 2011)

Hab das System nun bald 1 Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Zwar ist der Bass in den Standardeinstellungen etwas schwach jedoch mit SW auf +4 und mit "Bass-Boost" meiner X-Fi von 8db bis 80Hz ist er perfekt.

Einzige was man beim Kauf von Boxenständern mit einkalkulieren sollte ist das die Boxen trotz ihrer Größe verdammt schwer sind. Mein Boxenständer aus dem Mittelpreissegment verhält die Boxen nicht und kippt einfach um.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Februar 2011)

Für den Preis unschlagbar da gibt es nichts besseres in der Preisklasse. Der Sound ist Glasklar , da würde ich nichts anderes empfehlen. Der Bass ist nen bischen zurückhaltend auf der standarteinstellung  und auf das Limit für Bassfetischisten zu mau. Aber sonst super gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Februar 2011)

schade, wär der preis wie beim test oder in der region, ok, aber für nen ehemals 135€ gerät nun knapp 200€ zu zahlen, da such ich lieber ne alternative, hatte es schon im warenkorb etc... als ich stutzig wurde


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (11. Februar 2011)

dieses review ist ja schön und gut...aber der begriff teufelkiller wohl eher n witz, also leicht kindisch...erstens, muss man gucken welche systeme man miteinander vergleicht...teufel hat auch 4000€ systeme oder werden die auch "gekillt"...

und zweitens würde ich power beim sub vermissen......
lg


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2011)

Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> dieses review ist ja schön und gut...aber der begriff teufelkiller wohl eher n witz, also leicht kindisch...erstens, muss man gucken welche systeme man miteinander vergleicht...teufel hat auch 4000€ systeme oder werden die auch "gekillt"...
> 
> und zweitens würde ich power beim sub vermissen......
> lg




MfG


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Februar 2011)

Wieso ? Was ich an diesem System so liebe, ist der standardmäßig neutral eingestellte Klang .
Wozu gibt's denn sonst den Equalizer 
a) im System selbst
b) mittlerweile in jedem Abspielmedium, sogar in Handys ?

Ich hab' mir den Subwoofer auch etwas aufgedreht, aber dazu sind die Relger ja nunmal da .


----------



## PEG96 (11. Februar 2011)

Den EQ sollte man nur dann benutzen, wenn die boxen extrem verzert klingen und man aus iwelchen gründen keine anderen nehmen kann. Eine Box sollte einem ohne Eq schon sehr gut gefallen, ansonsten hat man was beim kauf falsch gemacht.
Mich persönlich stört der bass dieser systeme,(was auch preislich bedingt ist) die haben alle einen bumm-bumm bass, der oft die mitten und höhen auffrisst, aber man kann halt nicht mehr von so einem sys erwarten, von daher zu dem preis ist es gut.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Februar 2011)

> Den EQ sollte man nur dann benutzen, wenn die boxen extrem verzert  klingen und man aus iwelchen gründen keine anderen nehmen kann. Eine Box  sollte einem ohne Eq schon sehr gut gefallen, ansonsten hat man was  beim kauf falsch gemacht.


Ich bin eigentlich darauf eingegangen,


> power beim sub vermissen


dass das Edifier eben kein "Bumm-Bumm" System ist, sondern einen sehr neutralen und ausgewogenen Klang bietet. 
Jeder kann sich aus diesem Klang das formen, was er möchte. Für Filme und Rennspiele wird einfach der Sub (nicht der Bass insgesamt !) bei mir etwas höher gedreht, dann spürt man die Explosionen etwas mehr... Von daher ergibt sich mir der Sinn der "fehlenden" Power nicht. Das Ding kann mordsmäßig aufdrehen !


----------



## PEG96 (11. Februar 2011)

ich hab ja auch geschrieben, dass sie für den preis top sind. Aber im vergleich zu einem richtig gutem subwoofer sind sie nunmal welche mit bumm-bumm bass


----------



## JiajiZ (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon lange und würde gerne fragen, was ihr vom Corsair SP2500 haltet.
Also im Vergleich zum Edifier S530D. (ich wollte eben Profitipps ^^ In meinem Freundeskreis kennt sich eben niemand aus mit PC LS.) 

Liebe Grüsse

Jiaji


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

> Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon lange und würde gerne fragen, was ihr vom Corsair SP2500 haltet.


Garnichts. Lieber noch ein wenig Geld drauflegen und sich einen Stereoverstärker und Regal bzw. Standlautsprecher kaufen.


Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, wie lange Hifi Lautsprecher halten?


----------



## JiajiZ (14. März 2011)

Ich brächte eben eher Boxen für meinen PC. und ich habe schon "Standlautsprecher" (also eher ein billiges 5.1. Home cinemasystem von Sony ^^)
und keine Ahnung wie lange Hifi Lautsprecher hält 

LG


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Gute Hifi Lautsprecher (sony zähle ich eher nicht dazu) halten gerne mal 20-30 Jahre. 


Und was für ein Wohnzimmer gut ist, kann man Rechner nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## JiajiZ (14. März 2011)

Hmm, wusste ich gar nicht  und ja, die LS von Sony sind wirklich nicht gut 

Ich wollte eben eher etwas kleineres, weil mein Zimmer nicht so gross ist. und da wäre halt Corsair und Edifier wie geschaffen dafür  

Werde mir aber in paar Monaten so oder so ein Standlautsprecher mit iPoddock kaufen.  (aber könntest du mir noch sagen, ob Corsair oder Edifier besser wäre?)

LG


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Sag mir doch mal wieviel du maximal ausgeben kannst! Dabei würde ich an deiner Stelle auch ein paar Monate sparen mit einrechnen.


----------



## PEG96 (14. März 2011)

Es gibt ja nicht nur Standboxen, Wenn du direkt vorm pc sitzt, kannste auch nahfeldmonitore nehmen, sonst kompaktboxen(z.B. Nubox 381)


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

220€ kostet das Corsair - ist 2.1
Im HiFi-Forum stehen gebrauchte Heco Victa 300 für 70€
Nen gebrauchten Vollverstärker gibts für 100€
Eine Xonar DX für 50€
Macht 220€ hat mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen besseren Klang, ist erweiterbar mit anderen Boxen, falls sie dir nach einer Weile nicht mehr reichen - du kannst auch den Verstärker gegen einen AVR tauschen und kannst auf Sorround aufrüsten.
Und das schönste an alle dem ist, du kannst das Zeugs sogar nach 1 Jahr noch für einen nennenswerten Betrag verkaufen.

Die 381 sind aber nicht "besser" als die Quantum 603 und die kosten die Hälfte  Wobei besser ja immer subjektiv ist.


----------



## PEG96 (14. März 2011)

Das tolle an den nubis ist halt das man die mit nem atm modul auch im bassbereich sehr tief runterbekommt und das im Vergleich zu einem sub sogar relativ billig. (ein guter sub kostet ja gerne min. 500€)


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

Was heisst tief? Die Quantum gehen linear auf 80Hz, was ich schon sehr tief finde für LS in der Größe. Aber das ist ohnehin zu viel OT


----------



## Madz (14. März 2011)

Oder man macht es wie ich und kauft sich gebrauchte Lautsprecher. So habe ich für meinen AW 441 nur 275€ und meine beiden Nubox 381 nur 290€ inkl bezahlt.


Bitte beachtet auch mal meine neuen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-wohnung-beschallen-aber-wie.html#post2794610

€: Die Nubert gehen auf 59 hz.


----------



## hydro (14. März 2011)

Gibts dazu auch einen "unabhängigen" Verlauf, laut Hersteller gehen die Quantum auch auf 30Hz 
Selbst die Quantum 605 spielen als StandLS "gerade mal" auf 60Hz linear.
Edit: hab nochmal nachgeschaut, die Q603 gehen bei -3dB bis 62Hz die 605 auf 41...
So genug OT von meiner Seite aus :>


----------



## JiajiZ (15. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Sag mir doch mal wieviel du maximal ausgeben kannst! Dabei würde ich an deiner Stelle auch ein paar Monate sparen mit einrechnen.



So um die 200 Euro. und jeden Monat kann ich so 100 Euro dazusparen


----------



## Madz (15. März 2011)

Nehmen wir mal an du hättest die Ausdauer 6 Monate zu sparen. Macht dann 800€ auf der hohen Kante. Ich weiss, viel Geld, aber dafür kannst du dir ein richtig ordentliches System zusammenbauen.

Der Verstärker schlägt dabei mit runden 200-250€ zu Buche und der Rest geht für die Lautsprecher drauf. Wenn du sie aufstellen kannst, werden es Standlautsprecher, ansonsten kleine Regallautsprecher und Subwoofer.

Oder du kaufst dir jetzt für die 200€ einen richtig guten Kopfhörer + Soundkarte.


€: Welches Sony System hast du? Den Verkaufserlös kann man auch noch dazu rechnen.


----------



## Hilbert (15. März 2011)

Das Edifier S530 Review ist einfach nur ein endgeiles Soundsystem... Das hat ein Kumpel von mir auch. Es beeindruckt mich immer wieder...


----------



## Homerclon (12. Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand den Unterschied vom S530 und S530*D*?
Die Herstellerwebsite gibt darüber keine Auskunft.


----------



## dragonlort (12. Februar 2012)

morgen 
der 530 D hatt 1 Optischen Ausgang der 530 nicht.
kauf wen du wilst den 530D in weiß sieht richtig geil aus^^ habe selber

Und wen du dir auf der ersten seite die bilder anschauen tust siehst du ein bild das die rückseite von 530D zeigt wo da der optische ausgang ist.


----------



## Homerclon (12. Februar 2012)

Nein, in weiß kommen die mir nichts in Haus.
Die muss man häufiger Putzen, da man den Dreck schneller sieht. *Putzmuffelist*


Danke für die Antwort. Nachdem ich nun wusste wonach ich Ausschau halten muss, hab ich ein Bild der S530 gefunden, der Rückseite.
Es fehlen beide Digitale Eingänge, weder Optisch noch Koaxial sind vorhanden. Dann werde ich wohl zum S530*D* greifen. Will mir zumindest die Option offen halten, diese nutzen zu können, da es Preislich keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2012)

Man sieht auf Schwarz den staub schneller als auf weiß, da er weiß ist.

Wobei mir ist egal ist, meine BW putze ich nie.
Ist ziemlich staubig.


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2012)

Oder du nimmst das Geld als Einstieg in "echtes" Hifi, fernab von Brüllwürfeln.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Februar 2012)

Definiere mal Echtes HIFI  Definiere es mal nach der DIN 45500 oder EN 61305 wobei nicht alles was der EN 61305 entspricht würde die Din 45500 bestehen, alles was die Din 45500 besteht ist High Fidely kurz Hi-Fi, ich glaube die aller wenigsten hier haben "echtes" Hi Fidely zuhause


----------



## dragonlort (13. Februar 2012)

ich denke das, das system für den PC voll kommen reicht, es gibt immer bessere sachen egal bei was.
@Madz
Ich gebe dir schon recht wen er sparen tut bekommt er was besseres aber wen er jetzt welche braucht und nicht erst in ein paar monaten reichen die Edifier vollkommen.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Februar 2012)

Warum ist das Kabel der Satelieten nur 2m kurz? Ich bräuchte da 5m, gibts da eine Lösung? 

Der Subwoofer des S530 würde nähmlich am anderen Ende des Zimmers stehen.


----------



## dragonlort (14. Februar 2012)

ja ein anderes kabel nehme was 5M ist müstes du doch auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2012)

So ich hab mir das Ediffer S530D heute für 220€ gekauft und bin nur noch begeistert von der Klangqualität! Hab es über optisch/digital angeschlossen. Hab aber die D Variante, die hat glaub noch ein paar zusätzliche Anschlüsse gegenüber der hier getesteten Anlage!


----------



## dragonlort (2. März 2012)

die D vereinte ist nur der optische eingang sonst gleich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2012)

Hatte sie erst über optisch an meine Asus Xonar DX angeschlossen aber da dann der Klang merklich schlechter wurde sind sie wieder analog über Klinke am laufen. Bedeutet wohl das der Wandler in der Asus um einiges besser ist als der von Edifier.
Bei meinen Boxen war aber die alten Hochtöner verbaut aber klingen dennoch super. Weiß eh nicht was bei den anderen besser sein soll!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. März 2012)

So hab jetzt noch mal Stundenlang gegoogelt und kein einziges S530D hat die anderen Hochtöner damit tue ich das als Mythos ab, das es das gibt. Das einzige was bei der Rev.2 anders ist, ist den Fernbedienung die jetzt alle Funktionen der Kabelfernbedinung auf weißt.

ps, die UVP von Edifier für die Rev.2 liegt jetzt bei 229€!


----------

